# [Sammelthread] Asus P5Q-Serie



## Cornholio (8. April 2009)

*Asus P5Q-Serie*​
Hallo Leute!

Dieser Thread soll als Erfahrungsaustausch für diejenigen dienen, die ein Mainboard der P5Q-Serie aus dem Hause Asus in ihrem PC betreiben oder vorhaben, sich ein Mainboard dieser Reihe zu kaufen. Mögliche Anhaltspunkte für einen Erfahrungsaustausch könnten sein:

- Gibt es Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit gewisser Hardware auf bestimmten P5Q-Boards?
- Sonstige Probleme (z.B. Temperatur)?
- Wie sieht es mit dem OC-Potenzial aus? Welche OC-Erfolge konntet ihr mit welcher Hardware in Verbindung mit einem P5Q-Board verbuchen?
- usw.

Um euch einen Überblick über die Asus P5Q-Serie zu geben, liste ich alle Mainboards der P5Q-Serie einmal auf:

P5Q

P5Q Deluxe

P5Q-E

P5Q PRO

P5Q3 Deluxe/WiFi-AP @n

P5Q WS

P5Q Premium

P5QC

P5Q SE

P5Q SE/R

P5Q-E/WiFi-AP

P5Q SE PLUS

P5Q3

P5Q SE2

P5Q Turbo

P5Q PRO Turbo

*Noch in Bearbeitung!*​


----------



## legacyofart (16. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P5Q*

Na wie läuft das P5Q, wenn man so rumließt im Netz heißt es das es viele Probleme mit der P5*Q* reihe gibt..


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (16. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P5Q*

Habe das P5Q-PRO und bin bisher sehr zufrieden...
Was sollen denn das für Probleme sein?

greetz


----------



## legacyofart (16. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P5Q*

Instabil bei Spielen,  IDE Controller, Speicher Controller etc -.-''


----------



## [WW]Don-Ak47 (17. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P5Q*

Hab auch das P5Q-Pro und kann mich nicht beklagen, läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## rehacomp (17. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P5Q*

Hab für nen Kolegen das P5Q (ohne anhang) verbaut, läuft ohne Probs.


----------



## legacyofart (17. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P5Q*

Ja , gibt auchne menge leute bei dennen es ohne Probs läuft.. die fehlerhaften sind wohl Montagsmodelle


----------



## dot (17. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P5Q*

Der einige Nachteil am Pro, bzw. vermutlich bei der ganzen Baureihe, ist wohl wirklich nur der IDE Controller, aber das ist zu verschmerzen


----------



## Mexxim (17. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P5Q*

Jep der IDE kontroller ist Mist, kann ich auch bestätigen. Ansonsten aber ein TOP Board .

und schön schwarz noch dazu, aber das ist geschmackssache ^^..

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## _Linux125_ (17. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P5Q*

hay @ all

ich hab das P5Q Deluxe in einem Tt Armor Jr. und möchte gern ne grüne Power Led rein machen.
Ich hab bei dem P5Q Deluxe (PLED) ne Spannung von 4,9 V kann das sein?
Wenn ja weiß jemand wo es solche grünen LEDs gibt?

MfG   _Linux125_


----------



## Hackslash (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P5Q*

Das P5Q Pro ist z.B ein sehr gutes Board biete eine Menge OC Potential.
Einziges Problem was laut ASUS kein Problem sondern ein "Feature" ist, ist der Strap / Coldstartbug oder auch AN-AUS-AN Bug 
Dieser ist aber nicht weiter schlimm meiner Meinung nach ^^
Instabil ist es schonmal gar nicht 

greets

PS.: Impressionen siehe Sig


----------



## Malkav85 (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P5Q*

Ich hatte als erstes das P5Q (ohne Anhang) und das hatte den An/Aus Bug. 

Sehr nervig und selbst nach einem BIOS Update konnte das nicht behoben werden.

Daher hab ich es verkauft und mir das "Pro" geholt. 

Ein sehr gutes Mainboard mit größerem OC Potenzial, keinem An/Aus Bug, besserer Kühlung der Mainboardspeicher.

Auch läuft mein Q9450 statt mit 3,3 Ghz (max. beim P5Q) jetzt auf 3,5Ghz beim P5Q Pro. Wollte mir eigentlich das Deluxe kaufen mit der besseren Heatpipe, aber hatte die beiden Modelle beim Kauf verwechselst -.- Naja, hauptsache es läuft stabil


----------



## CrashStyle (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P5Q*

Bin auch Sehr zufrieden mit meinem P5Q. Q6600 läuft mir 333x9 1,325V super.


----------



## dot (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P5Q*



_Linux125_ schrieb:


> Ich hab bei dem P5Q Deluxe (PLED) ne Spannung von 4,9 V kann das sein?
> Wenn ja weiß jemand wo es solche grünen LEDs gibt?



Du hast es doch gemessen oder? 
Die Gruenen duerften wohl um den Dreh eine solche Spannung benoetigen, aber du kannst ja bei der Bestellung noch einmal die Spezifikationen anschauen. Zur Not halt einen passenden Vorwiderstand einsetzen.


----------



## Gast3737 (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P5Q*

Mache doch einen P5Q, P5Q Pro und P5Q(mist wie hiess das dritte?) daraus und beleuchte gleich noch die Unterschiede..die Spezifikationen finde ich persönlich im Spoiler besser sonst muss man so ewig scrollen..


----------



## Cornholio (20. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P5Q*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Mache doch einen P5Q, P5Q Pro und P5Q(mist wie hiess das dritte?) daraus und beleuchte gleich noch die Unterschiede..die Spezifikationen finde ich persönlich im Spoiler besser sonst muss man so ewig scrollen..



Joa ich hatte sowieso vor den Thread für die ganze P5Q-Serie umzugestalten und das mit dem Spoiler lässt sich auch einrichten. Aber das mache ich erst heute abend irgendwann, weil ich momentan mitten im Abitur hänge und es zeitmäßig bei mir etwas knapp aussieht.


----------



## PakiXT (21. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P5Q*

Also ich muss sagen das Mainboard ist das beste was ich jemals hatte 
heute alles eingebaut mit meinem sauschnellen q9650.
des board hat alles ohne probleme erkannt und jetzt geht alles superschnell.

core 2 quad 9650 4 x 3ghz
ati 4870 512 mb
4 gb ddr2 800
asus pq5 p45 pro


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. April 2009)

Also ich habe das P5Q, ist echt nen super Bord. Sieht schick aus und ist Stabil. Einzig der Stromanschluss mitten auf der Platine stört ein bischen.


----------



## Cornholio (21. April 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Also ich habe das P5Q, ist echt nen super Bord. Sieht schick aus und ist Stabil. Einzig der Stromanschluss mitten auf der Platine stört ein bischen.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen - Die goldenen Kühler auf NB, SB und den Spannungswandlern und das schwarze PCB sehen schon sehr gut aus  Aber ich frag mich die ganze Zeit warum Asus den Stromanschluss mitten auf die Platine gesetzt hat, was dümmeres hätte man doch nicht machen können. Damit hat Asus das P5Q in Sachen Layout ein bisschen verkrüppelt


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2009)

Hab jetzt das P5Q Pro, das ich noch liegen habe, auf das neuste Bios aktuallisiert.
Mal sehen, ob ich da wieder eine CPU einsetzte.

Ein sehr gutes Board, auch wenn es in letzter Zeit teurer geworden ist (oder täusch ich mich da?).


----------



## BigBubby (24. April 2009)

Cornholio schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen - Die goldenen Kühler auf NB, SB und den Spannungswandlern und das schwarze PCB sehen schon sehr gut aus  Aber ich frag mich die ganze Zeit warum Asus den Stromanschluss mitten auf die Platine gesetzt hat, was dümmeres hätte man doch nicht machen können. Damit hat Asus das P5Q in Sachen Layout ein bisschen verkrüppelt



liegt vermutlich dadran, dass es immer mehr gehäuse gibt, wo das NT auch unten angebracht wird.

Ich werde mir bald auch ein p5q kaufen, und zwar die "e"-variante. 
Digitalausgang per SPDIF und intern 8 Sata anschlüsse, alles was ich wollte


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. April 2009)

Cornholio schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen - Die goldenen Kühler auf NB, SB und den Spannungswandlern und das schwarze PCB sehen schon sehr gut aus  Aber ich frag mich die ganze Zeit warum Asus den Stromanschluss mitten auf die Platine gesetzt hat, was dümmeres hätte man doch nicht machen können. Damit hat Asus das P5Q in Sachen Layout ein bisschen verkrüppelt



Da hast du recht! Ist finde ich, aber das einzige große Problem des Mainbords


----------



## JackOnell (25. April 2009)

moin moin,
Also ich habe noch das P5Q3 Delux,und sehr unzufrieden. Habs neu bekommen und es wollte meinen Ram nicht schlucken. Biosupdat hat alles nichts geholfen.War dann Wochen weg habs wieder bekommen lief bis die Tage, jetzt setzen Lan und WLan aus. Achja Expressgate gate mal und gate mal nicht.Ich muss es nur Abklemmen und Anklemmen dan geht es wieder. Scheue mich vor einer weiteren langen Wartezeit.Wenn man mich frägt hat ASUS überhaupt mit der Chipsätzen X38 und P45 mit DDR3 versagt 
MFG


----------



## ExtremePlayer (26. April 2009)

servus an alle, 

kann mir jemand optimale Bioseinstellungen für mein Asus P5Q Deluxe hier ins forum stellen, da ich meins auf default stehen habe und ich mich nicht, unbedingt gut auskenne was man da am besten austelle oder anschalte. OC einstellungen brauche ich nicht unbedingt, will nur das alles gut eingestellt ist!


Mfg ExP


----------



## Fl1x (26. April 2009)

ExtremePlayer schrieb:


> servus an alle,
> will nur das alles gut eingestellt ist!



ich glaub, dass is nen bisi schwierig zu sagen, was jetzt "gute" einstellungen im bios sind... das hängt immer davon ab, was man selber so benötigt.

habe selber das p5q deluxe
hab im bios so sachen wie express gate, den floppy controller usw deaktiviert, weil ich das net brauche... aber das kann ja bei dir ganz anders aussehen...

greetz
fl1x


----------



## kc1992 (2. Mai 2009)

Ich steh auf viel Schnickschnack und sowas, daher P5Q Premium mit Q8200 @ 465 FSB / 3.3 GHz


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

ExtremePlayer schrieb:


> servus an alle,
> 
> kann mir jemand optimale Bioseinstellungen für mein Asus P5Q Deluxe hier ins forum stellen, da ich meins auf default stehen habe und ich mich nicht, unbedingt gut auskenne was man da am besten austelle oder anschalte. OC einstellungen brauche ich nicht unbedingt, will nur das alles gut eingestellt ist!
> 
> ...


 
Die Default Einstellungen sind für jemanden, der eh nicht OCen will, doch ganz gut.
Du kannst den Disketten Controller abschalten, und auch den Marvel IDE Controller, falls du den nicht brauchst (wenn nur Sata Geräte).
Die HDDs würde ich im IDE Modus laufen lassen, birgt weniger Probleme.
Den Bios Post würde ich ansehen wollen, also im Power Menü den "einfachen Bootvorgang" deaktivieren (dann solltest du die Posts sehen können).


----------



## majokaese (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo PCGH-Community 

Ich möchte meinen PC etwas aufrüsten. Es geht um das Mainboard und um den Prozessor.

Mir wurde hier schon das ASUS P5Q empfohlen, aber da gibt es ja soviele von 

Am billigsten ist das P5Q SE. Das möchte ich auch kaufen (Schüler). Aber was hat das P5Q SE, was die anderen nicht haben, bzw. was hat es nicht? Könnt ihr mir vllt. noch ein anderes Mainboard empfehlen?

PS: Die neue CPU soll ein Vierkerner von Intel sein


----------



## MSPCFreak (12. Mai 2009)

Kurze Frage:

Hat das Asus P5Q-E eigentlich 2x PCI 2.0? Ich will mir ne 2te Graka kaufen und wollt sicher gehen, dass dann beide gleich schnell sind. Antworten wären echt nett!


----------



## Doandu (14. Mai 2009)

ja, alle drei PCIe Anschlüsse sind 2.0 aber der erste (blau) läuft auf 16x, der zweite (schwarz) auf 8x und der dritte (schwarz) nur auf 4x

also sind deine grakas leider nicht gleich schnell


----------



## MSPCFreak (15. Mai 2009)

Ich hab wo gelesen, dass wenn man Crossfire benutzt und 2 Grakas hat, dass die beiden dann auf 8x laufen. Stimmt das?


----------



## Doandu (15. Mai 2009)

ich glaube schon^^

einen Moment, ich schaue schnell im handbuch nach


----------



## Doandu (15. Mai 2009)

Im Handbuch steht: 2x PCI Express 2.0 x16 slots, support ATI CrossFireX technology at x8 link

also laufen beide slots im Crossfire Betrieb nur x8


----------



## MSPCFreak (15. Mai 2009)

Okay, hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn eine schneller laufen würde als die andere.


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Mai 2009)

Habe das P5Q Deluxe und bin rundum zufrieden. Unzufrieden bin ich nur mit der Download-Seite von ASUS, die immer noch unzulängliche Marvell Treiber und veraltete Intel Treiber anbieten. Kann man aber von den Herstellern direkt ziehen.
Habe gerade ein P5Q-Pro für einen Freund verbaut...läuft wie geschmiert und ist empfehlenswert. Nur beim ExpressGate würde ich das Deluxe dem Pro vorziehen, da dieses einen extra SSD Chip bereitstellt. Beim Pro muss man für EG auf AHCI verzichten, was eigentlich ziemlich dämlich ist.


----------



## BigBubby (16. Mai 2009)

hat eigentlich noch einer das problem, dass IDE Geräte in Windows nicht gefunden werden, auch wenn sie vorher beim Hochladen angezeigt werden? Im speziellen gehts hier um mein DVD-Brenner?


----------



## Doandu (16. Mai 2009)

also mein Brenner läuft einwandfrei. 

P.S.:Falls du es wissen willst, es ist ein LG GH22LP20


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (16. Mai 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> hat eigentlich noch einer das problem, dass IDE Geräte in Windows nicht gefunden werden, auch wenn sie vorher beim Hochladen angezeigt werden? Im speziellen gehts hier um mein DVD-Brenner?



Nee hab auch keinerlei Probs damit.


----------



## Da_Frank (16. Mai 2009)

Meiner auch 1a.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Mai 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> hat eigentlich noch einer das problem, dass IDE Geräte in Windows nicht gefunden werden, auch wenn sie vorher beim Hochladen angezeigt werden? Im speziellen gehts hier um mein DVD-Brenner?



Hatte das Problem bei meinem P5B Deluxe. Allerdings nur wenn ich neben dem Brenner noch ein zweites optisches Laufwerk drin hatte. Der DVD-Brenner wurde, wenn ich ihn als Master angeschlossen hatte, zwar im Bios erkannt, aber nicht in Windows, das Slave Laufwerk wurde jedoch einwandfrei erkannt. Wenn der DVD-Brenner als Slave angeschlossen wird funktioniert alles einwandfrei (Master ist ein CD-Brenner). Warum das so ist? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Doandu (17. Mai 2009)

mein  DVD-Brenner läuft auch als Master. Allerdings habe ich kein zweites Laufwerk. Du könntest mal die Jumper am Laufwerk kontrollieren. Vielleicht ist da ja der Fehler


----------



## BigBubby (17. Mai 2009)

Ich habe das P5q-E und von anfang an konnte der kein DVD Laufwerk in Windows finden. weder mit noch ohne treiber. Soweit ich weiß läuft über dem selben treiber auch der orangene und der weiße sataport, deshalb will ich da auch nicht zu viel riskieren. leider 2 platten mehr (brauche alle 8 ports) als das dvd laufwerk


----------



## Amlug_celebren (17. Mai 2009)

Hab jetzt seit kurzem das P5Q-E
Am Anfang recht instabil (ich tippe auf IDE-Controller)
Aber sobald ich mal bissal drinne war, gings dann,
ist um Welten besser als mien P35-DS3, auch wenn das am Anfang nicht so rumgezickt hat...
Ich werde mal schauen wie es sich in nächster Zeit so verhält.
Hab aktuell folgendes druff (Wakü kommt noch!)

Q6600 @ 8x400=3,2Ghz @ 1,38 VCore + IFX-14 mit nem SilenX 38mm @ 9V
4x1 Gb Corsair DHX DDR2-800
GTX285 von Gainward + 8800GTS 320Mb
1x 500 GB Samsung S-ATA
1x 400 GB WD IDE
1x Xonar DX1
1x Lan Karte
OCZ Stealth Xtreme 600Watt
in nem Antec Twelve Hundred Case
3x Antec Tricool Lüfter (leider einfach zu laut die Dinger...)
2x Slipstream 1800rpm @ 7V

Wird alles noch aber Silent gemacht, mit Wakü, neuen Lüftern usw. ...


----------



## _hellgate_ (17. Mai 2009)

ich will mir das p5qpro turbo kaufen hat jmd schon erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Mai 2009)

Mit dem pro-turbo noch nicht. aber mit dem pro und das ist ein sehr stabiles und übertaktungsfreudiges Board. Einbauen-Anschließen-Übertakten-Fertig.


----------



## Bergi (19. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich habe vor mir ein P5Q-Board zu holen. 

Dazu hab ich folgende Frage:
Ich möchte gerne 2 GTX260er Karten damit betreiben, ist das mit allen Boards möglich oder brauche ich das Premium. 

Zum Premium habe ich mich mal vorzeitig entschieden, da es vom Anschlussfeld am besten durchdacht ist. Alle Anschlüsse liegen aussen, was für miche im speziellen sehr wichtig ist, da ich ein Gehäuse selbst konstuieren werde, bei dem man keine Kabel sehen soll. Leider weis ich nicht für was ich 4 G-LAN Anschlüsse brauche. Kann mich da mal einer aufklären?


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Mai 2009)

Das ist mit keinem der P5Q-Reihe möglich. Die P5Q´s unterstützen nur Crossfire. Für 2 NVidia Karten brauchst du ein SLI-fähiges Board.
Du kannst höchstens die 2. Karte als PhysX-Karte einbauen. Das wäre aber bei ner 260er Perlen vor die Säue geworfen.


----------



## Bergi (20. Mai 2009)

Aber wenn ich statt 2 Nvidias nur eine vernüftige nehme, klappt das, oder?

Gibts eigentlich nennenswerte Unterschiede zwischen den Nvidias und ATI Grakas? Das dürfte doch mittlerweile sehr ausgeglichen sein.


----------



## BigBubby (20. Mai 2009)

Bergi schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich statt 2 Nvidias nur eine vernüftige nehme, klappt das, oder?
> 
> Gibts eigentlich nennenswerte Unterschiede zwischen den Nvidias und ATI Grakas? Das dürfte doch mittlerweile sehr ausgeglichen sein.



Nvidia hat Cuda und Physix
Ati hat dx10.1
so hat jeder seinen kleinen Vorteil
Ati sind etwas günstiger für die gleiche Leistung,
dafür gibts bei Nvidia die stärksten Karten.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Mai 2009)

@Bergi: Mit einer Vernünftigen klappt das natürlich (siehe mein Sig).
Es gäbe höchstens noch zu bedenken, falls du mal eine 2. Graka als PhysX Karte einplanst, dass die P5Q Reihe bei 2 Grakas keine vollen 16 Lanes mehr bedient. In diesem Falle solltest du dich nach einem SLI-Board oder einem Crossfire-Board mit voller 16 Lanes Unterstützung anlegen.


----------



## BigBubby (21. Mai 2009)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> @Bergi: Mit einer Vernünftigen klappt das natürlich (siehe mein Sig).
> Es gäbe höchstens noch zu bedenken, falls du mal eine 2. Graka als PhysX Karte einplanst, dass die P5Q Reihe bei 2 Grakas keine vollen 16 Lanes mehr bedient. In diesem Falle solltest du dich nach einem SLI-Board oder einem Crossfire-Board mit voller 16 Lanes Unterstützung anlegen.



ähmm zumindesttens das E hat in der ersten immer noch 16 nur das zweite 8 und der dritte wäre dann bei 4. 8 sollten vollkommen für eine phyx ausreichen


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Mai 2009)

@BigBubby: Ich dachte der P45 Chipsatz kann bei mehreren Grakas nur auf 8x8 verteilen..
Zitat"Während X38 und X48 jeder Grafikkarte volle 16 Lanes bieten, kann der P45 Chipsatz zumindest 16 Lanes auf 2x 8 Lanes aufteilen, wie es zuvor bereits Intels 975X Chipsatz gemacht hatte." Quelle des Zitats: Klick!


----------



## BigBubby (21. Mai 2009)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> @BigBubby: Ich dachte der P45 Chipsatz kann bei mehreren Grakas nur auf 8x8 verteilen..
> Zitat"Während X38 und X48 jeder Grafikkarte volle 16 Lanes bieten, kann der P45 Chipsatz zumindest 16 Lanes auf 2x 8 Lanes aufteilen, wie es zuvor bereits Intels 975X Chipsatz gemacht hatte." Quelle des Zitats: Klick!



stimmt so war das. aber sollte nicht so extrem viel performance klauen. 
Besonders in anbetracht, dass die phsx karte nicht annähernd so viel bandbreite benötigt, womit die tortzdem bei voller leistugn arbeiten können sollte und der normalen graka klaut das nur minimal an leistung.


----------



## DanielX (21. Mai 2009)

Wäre mir auch neu das ein P45 PCie 16X und 8X gleichzeitig bietet.

Aber mal eine Frage hatt jemand schon das Problem gehabt das das komplette System stabil ist(Prime etc.) und trozdem hängen bleibt?

Jedoch Hängt er sich nur in COD4 und Battlefield 2142 auf, Bild friert ein und der Ton hackt, kein Bluescrenn oder so.

Das ganze passiert auch mit Standart-Einstellungen und hab mitlerweile auch die Grafikkarte gewechselt an der lags auch nicht, was ich mir schon dachte.

RAM's hab ich auch getestet, sind zwar nicht in der Liste vom Handbuch aber Memtest läuft stundenlang stabil.

BIOS Updates hab ich auch schon alle durch.

MfG DanielX


----------



## True Monkey (21. Mai 2009)

Das hier macht einmal 16 und die zweite mit 8 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 775 - Asus P5Q PRO Turbo


----------



## Bergi (21. Mai 2009)

Hi,

vielen Dank für eure kompetente Hilfe. Werde wohl auf nForce 790i Ultra umsteigen von EVGA oder XFX. Auch aus optischen Gründen. Passt besser zum Gesamtkonzept.


----------



## BigBubby (21. Mai 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Das hier macht einmal 16 und die zweite mit 8
> 
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 775 - Asus P5Q PRO Turbo



na den fehler habe ich auch begonnen. er ist elektrisch mit 8 angeboten, wie bei mir auch und der dritte mit 4, aber die werden bei zwei grakas jeweils nur mit 8 lanes angesprochen...


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Mai 2009)

@BigBubby: Glaube auch nicht dass das so viel Performance einbußen bringen wird, da ja lt. einiger Tests eine aktuelle PCI-E 2.0 Karte auf einem PCI-E 1.0 Slot nicht viel langsamer rennt. Das könnte durch die 2. PhysX Karte bestimmt wieder wett gemacht werden.

@TrueMonkey: bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Turbo den P45 Chipsatz zu mehr beflügeln kann. Hast du das Turbo schon mal in deinen Fingern gehabt?


----------



## True Monkey (21. Mai 2009)

^^Jepp aber nicht lange genug um ausführlich zu testen....aber ein E6600 der auf dem pro auf 3,85 maximal ging hatte ich sofort ohne Probs auf 4,0Ghz 
Den Fsb hatte ich auch schon auf 550 ohne probleme.

Aber dann hat es einer gekauft.
Und seitdem hat noch keiner eins bestellt was ich hätte testen können.(Mein Kumpel hat einen Shop)


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Mai 2009)

Hab ich auch schon gehört, dass sich das Turbo durch die feineren Einstellungsmöglichkeiten hervorragend zum übertakten eignet. Und ein FSB von 550 ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern (macht Lust auf mehr )

Ist ja gerade zu paradisisch, wenn du die Möglichkeiten hast über den Bekannten die neueste Hardware zu testen. Da könnte ja fast ein bischen Neid aufkommen .

Aber um noch mal kurz auf den Lanes zurück zu kommen, konntest du testen, ob bei zwei Grakas, die erste mit 16 Lanes angebunden wird?

Gruß


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2009)

^^Mach ich....ich habe mir mal das Handbuch runtergeladen aber das klärt das auch nicht.Bei Crossfire 2x8 ist sicher aber mit Phsyik X .....??

Mein Bekannter der es auch hat nutzt leider nur ATI Karten.

Aber das finde ich schon raus


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Mai 2009)

Das wäre klasse! Würde mich brennend interessieren. Danke True Monkey.


----------



## Cornholio (25. Mai 2009)

Moin Leute!

Ich habe im Bios meines Asus P5Q eben folgende Funktionen entdeckt und weiß damit überhaupt garnichts anzufangen:

"CPU Margin Enhancement"
"NB Clock Skew"
"CPU Clock Skew"
"CPU GTL Reference"
"CPU PLL Voltage"
"FSB Termination Voltage"

Weiß irgendjemand, wofür diese Funktionen zu gebrauchen sind und wie man sie am besten fürs OC einstellt?

mfG Cornholio


----------



## Otep (25. Mai 2009)

Hm, habe das Deluxe...

Bin an sich super zufrieden damit was alle Eigenschaften angeht. das einziegst blöde sind die Pins für'n Front-Soundanschluss aufm Board... sind so was von im letzten Eck, das mein Kabel dafür zu kurz ist


----------



## Doandu (25. Mai 2009)

Cornholio schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> Ich habe im Bios meines Asus P5Q eben folgende Funktionen entdeckt und weiß damit überhaupt garnichts anzufangen:
> 
> ...




stell mal das bios auf Deutsch um, dann dürftest du das schnell selber rausfinden. Falls nicht, kannst du ja hier nochmal fragen


----------



## DanielX (25. Mai 2009)

Ich zetier mich mal selbst da meine Grage noch offen ist. 



> Aber mal eine Frage hatt jemand schon das Problem gehabt das das komplette System stabil ist(Prime etc.) und trozdem hängen bleibt?
> 
> Jedoch Hängt er sich nur in COD4 und Battlefield 2142 auf, Bild friert ein und der Ton hackt, kein Bluescrenn oder so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doandu (25. Mai 2009)

das ist schon komisch, das verstehe ich auch nicht. Das NT reicht aus oder??? Miss mal deinen Stromverbrauch


----------



## DanielX (25. Mai 2009)

600W OCZ Stealth NT reicht locker aus, auch für zusätzliches CF. 

Vorallem das ganze tritt ja auch bei Standart Einstellungen auf.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Doandu (25. Mai 2009)

das gibts doch nicht. Und die Probleme sind einfach aus heiterem Himmel aufgetaucht ohne das du vorher was verändert hast??


----------



## DanielX (25. Mai 2009)

Das schöne ist ja das ich das jetzt schon so lange habe das ich ganricht mehr weiß wann es auftraht.


----------



## Doandu (25. Mai 2009)

tzzzzzz, das ist schlecht. Aber es kann doch nicht sein, das dein Sys in Benchmarks gut läuft bei der größten Belastung aber dann beim zocken zusammenbricht. Da ist doch was faul


----------



## DanielX (25. Mai 2009)

War auch schon am überlegen ob es am OS liegt da ich Vista x64 Buissnes hab, nur bei nem Kollegen laufen die gleichen Spiele mit dem gleichen OS.

GRID hab ich gestern z.B 2 Stunden ohne Probleme gespielt, GTA4 kann ich auch bis zum vergasen zocken nur kein COD4 und Battlefield 2142.

Und das beste ist COD4 hatt mal sehr lange keine faxen gemacht.

Achja das OS hab ich seit dem auch schon nen paar mal neu drauf gemacht. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Doandu (25. Mai 2009)

hast du evtl. ein zweites OS (z.B. XP) zur Hand, welches du auf einer anderen Partition laufen lassen könntest?


----------



## Cornholio (25. Mai 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> stell mal das bios auf Deutsch um, dann dürftest du das schnell selber rausfinden. Falls nicht, kannst du ja hier nochmal fragen



So gerissen war ich auch schon aber mein Bios lässt sich nicht auf Deutsch umstellen. Ich habe nur die Auswahl zwischen Englisch und Chinesisch


----------



## Doandu (25. Mai 2009)

hätte ja sein können^^

CPU PLL Voltage: 
PLL ist ein "Phase-Locked Loop", also die Taktung der CPU. Der Begriff beschreibt die dabei anliegende Spannung, kann also zur Übertaktung des Prozessors verwendet werden.

den Rest muss ich mir selber erst mal Im Bios anschauen


----------



## MSPCFreak (28. Mai 2009)

Kurze Frage (Die ziemlich dumm ist): Wo ist die Northbridge und Southbridge auf dem P5Q-E? Habe bis jetzt kein Bild gefunden, wo diese gekennzeichnet ist!


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Mai 2009)

Die Southbridge sitzt unter dem blauen EPU Logo und die Northbridge unter dem blauen ASUS Logo (zwischen CPU und PCI-E Schnittstelle).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MSPCFreak (29. Mai 2009)

Danke.


----------



## Shurkien (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P5Q*

Ich hab ein Problem mit dem P5Q ._.

Ich habe es mir gekauft nur weiß ich nicht wo ich mit den Audi/Realtek AC97 und den USB Panels hinsoll..

Für UBS sind da 2Dinge, die kann man ja rausfinden aber Audi steht nicht, nichtmal in dem Handbuch..

Kann einer helfen ?


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Mai 2009)

Audio fürs Front Panel kommt an den AAFP Anschluss (unten Links auf dem Board). Ist im Handbuch im Layout beschrieben: AAFP = Front panel audio Connector. Und die Connectoren für USB sind mit USB beschrieben. Beides steht sowohl im Handbuch als auch auf dem Board direkt gleich neben den Connectoren. Zwar etwas klein geschrieben, aber es steht dran. Müsste zu finden sein.


----------



## Chirvan (30. Mai 2009)

könnt ihr mir mal kurz sagen wass der eigentliche unterschied zwischen dem Asus P5Q-E und dem -Deluxe? hat man da wirklich nen vorteil?

danke

MfG
Chirvan


----------



## Otep (30. Mai 2009)

Chirvan schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir mal kurz sagen wass der eigentliche unterschied zwischen dem Asus P5Q-E und dem -Deluxe? hat man da wirklich nen vorteil?
> 
> danke
> 
> ...



Das Bios vom Deluxe hat AMI 16MBit...
Es kann zusätzlich RAID 5
und das Express Gate ist dabei 

mfg 

Otep


----------



## BigBubby (30. Mai 2009)

und die stromversorgung hat doppelt so viele lanes.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (30. Mai 2009)

Servus,
habe mal ne frage, kann ich mit den Asus P5Q Pro Mobo auch SLI anwenden??

Mein System:
XFX GTX 260 XT 730/1487/1165
Quad 6600 @ 3,0Ghz
4Gb ram
Vista 64Bit home Premium

Den in der produkt beschreibung habe ich nur was von CrossFire gelesen nix von SLI. Wen ich mir nen neues Mobo holle will ich genügend lüfter anschlüsse, 2* PCIe X16 und so bis auf 8Gb ram aufrüsten. Könnt ihr mir so nen Asus Mobo entfehlen oder sagen!?! ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus.

Mfg
Tobias


----------



## SilverTobias90 (30. Mai 2009)

Heißt also,

das alle Asus P5Q modelle kein SLI unterstützen??
Oder wenn ich dann muss ich wahrscheinlich so über 150€ hinlegen richtig?!?!
Aber sonst kann ich jede belibige graka im single GPU hier installieren?

Ich hatte schon in auswahl diese 2 mobo:
XFX 750i SLI Kostenpunkt = 89,99€
Abit FP-IN9 SLI Kostenpunkt = 70 €

Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage:
Ich habe oft gelesen dass bei Mobo FSB 1600Mhz angeboten wird heist also auch mehr OC für die CPU?! Habe jetzt ein board mit 1333Mhz FSB und kann die CPU ( Core 2 Quad 6600) nur auf 3,0Ghz bekommen hängt das damit zusammen?
Den sonst wird ich ein Asus P5Q ..... nehmen da diese meistens 1600Mhz FSB besitzen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tobias


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Mai 2009)

FSB 1600mhz heißt beim Mobo, dass es auch CPU´s mit 1600mhz fsb unterstützt. Du kannst den Q6600 auch auf so ein board klemmen, aber deswegen wirst du ihn nicht besser übertakten können. Dafür braucht das Board andere Qualtitäten bzw. Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.
Mit dem P5Q Pro (oder Pro Turbo) kannst du hervorragend übertakten. Sind allerdings auch viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, die es zu verstehen/bewältigen gilt.
Wenn du vor hast 2 Grakas als Sli laufen zu lassen, musst du dich aber nach einem anderen Board umsehen. Evtl. ginge auch die 2. Graka als PhysX beschleuniger, allerdings werden die Grakas nur noch mit 8 Lanes anstatt mit 16 Lanes angesprochen.
Wenn du Sli willst brauchst du ein Sli-Board und wenn du eine 2. Graka als PhysX karte willst brauchst du "zumindest" ein Crossfire Board, welches auch echte 16 Lanes hält.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (31. Mai 2009)

@Simpel1970

Ja kannste mir den dann so nen paar boards ans herz legen oder empfehlen, diese boards müssen ja nicht von Asus sein! Wie sind die Boards die ich mir eventuell hollen wollte (siehe Letzten post) Das von XFX und abit? sind die von den daten her gut oder eher nicht gut??
Aber ansonsten sag mir mal pls welche boards so bis 120€ gut für sli sind und viele lüfteranschlüsse haben usw......................
Ich bedanke mich im vorraus

Mit freundlichen grüßen
Tobias


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Mai 2009)

Willst du unbedingt SLI?
Wenn ja, würde ich eher zu einem aktuelleren nforce 780i chipsatz greifen. Habe allerdings auch schon gehört, dass mit den nforce Chipsätzen probleme beim übertakten der cpu gibt.

Aber ich hoffe mal auf die Unterstützung des Forums, dass hier einer mehr Erfahrungen mit den SLI Boards hat. Mein Wissen begrenzt sich auf Tests. Praktische Erfahrungen habe ich noch nicht damit gemacht.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Mai 2009)

Ich habe hier ein P5n-d
Das hat zwei mal 16 lanes bei SLI....mein E8600 läuft darauf mit 4,65 Ghz und mein Q 9650 mit 4,125 Ghz....denke schon das ich sagen kann das es ganz gut für OC ist


----------



## SilverTobias90 (31. Mai 2009)

Servus,
ja wegen SLI weis ich noch nicht, da ich noch in diesem thema noch nicht ganz fertig bin. aber ich will auf jeden fall nen board das SLI unterstützt (nen bissle für die zukunft vorsorgen)
Aber immoment weis ich habe ich keine ahnung welches board ich mir holen soll. deswegen bin ich ja hier im Forum, och will aufjeden fall eins mit FSB 1600Mhz, und bis 8Gb ram und viele lüfter anschlussmöglichkeiten!

mfg
Tobias


----------



## True Monkey (31. Mai 2009)

Das P5n-d macht einen Fsb von 1800 mit ....meins dank Wakü auf der NB noch mehr....angegeben sind 1333.


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Mai 2009)

Na bitte..da hast du doch schon ein erstklassigen Vorschlag bekommen.

@True Monkey: das meinte ich. Praktische Erfahrungen sind durch nichts zu ersetzen!


----------



## SilverTobias90 (31. Mai 2009)

Jo dank, damit kann man ja richtig abgehen^^

Mfg
Tobias


----------



## Mrs.Ram (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde
Habe nen ASUS P5Q PRO mit nen C2q6600 mit 3.65Ghz (457x8) und 8GB OCZ 1066 mit 2 DD3870x2 wakü. 
Seit gestern wird nur noch 1!kern bei CPU-Z angezeigt-Taskleiste ebenso!!
Habe noch nen b-stepping C2q6600 montiert, aber das gleiche?????MObo defekt?
Was giebts da für Ursachen??
Danke vorweg.


----------



## triddan (14. Juni 2009)

Kurze Frage: Hat das P5Q Pro einen eSATA anschlüss für ein Frontpanel?
Ich manchen shops steht das, auf der Herstellerseite nicht.
Kann auch keinen Anschluss auf auf dem Layout im Handbuch entdecken.
Also: Gibts einen oder nicht?
Oder kann man das Frontpanel auch an einen anderen anschließen (normal SATA) ?


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juni 2009)

Mrs.Ram schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde
> Habe nen ASUS P5Q PRO mit nen C2q6600 mit 3.65Ghz (457x8) und 8GB OCZ 1066 mit 2 DD3870x2 wakü.
> Seit gestern wird nur noch 1!kern bei CPU-Z angezeigt-Taskleiste ebenso!!
> Habe noch nen b-stepping C2q6600 montiert, aber das gleiche?????MObo defekt?
> ...



Hast du Vista? Wenn ja, starte msconfig, auf den Reiter "Start" -> erweiterte optionen -> das häkchen bei Prozessoranzahl entfernen...



triddan schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Hat das P5Q Pro einen eSATA anschlüss für ein Frontpanel?
> Ich manchen shops steht das, auf der Herstellerseite nicht.
> Kann auch keinen Anschluss auf auf dem Layout im Handbuch entdecken.
> Also: Gibts einen oder nicht?
> Oder kann man das Frontpanel auch an einen anderen anschließen (normal SATA) ?



Das/die Frontpanel wird/werden in der Regel an einen internen Sata Anschluss angeschlossen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das bei einem Frontpanel anders sein sollte, da dies wenig Sinn machen würde, da "Intern" auf dem Mobos keine Esata Anschlüsse zu finden sind. Wenn ein Board Esata hat, dann nur auf der Rückseite.
Berichtige mich, falls es bei dir anders sein sollte.


----------



## Mrs.Ram (14. Juni 2009)

Hab msconfig gestartet-auch nur 1 Kern angezeigt!
Hatte gestern eine neu Software instaliert-Mp3Videoraptor- nach Löschung desslbigen wahr alles wieder i.o.


----------



## triddan (14. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab da keine Ahnung von 
War bis vor nem Monat noch mit nem Athlon 3000+ und ner 9800Pro unterwegs...
Ich hab jetzt das Frontpanel einfach an SATA 2 (also normalen SATA, den nach der HDD) angeschlossen.
Ist auch erstmal egal, weil ich keine externe Platte mit eSATA hab,
wollts nur gleich richtig anschließen.
Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juni 2009)

@triddan: Das passt so.
Wenn du dir mal das Esata Kabel genauer ansiehst, siehst du einen Unterschied zum Sata Kabel (also die Stecker). Dieses hat nämlich keine L-Form. Das Sata Kabel welches vom Frontpanel am Mobo angeschlossen wird, kann also nur auf einen internen Sata-port passen.


----------



## Doandu (14. Juni 2009)

bei mir ist der esata vom Frontpanel auch an den normalen sata angeschlossen


----------



## Hunk (25. Juni 2009)

P5Q-e läuft anähernd 24/7 und hatt keine probs nam das und nicht die pro , wegen der besseren kühlung nur das P5Q Deluxe  hat besser aber der preis ist für meinen einsatzzweck zu hoch  
mobo mit 8400 und dominator 1066  und gtx 280 undervoltet


----------



## MikeLucien (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo allerseits ,

Hab auch eine P5Q Delux und es läuft super, seit einem halben Jahr auf FSB 400 usw...

Doch ich bekomme die Frontsound anschlüße nicht zum laufen. Als Gehäuße habe ich ein Revoltec Zirconium.

Anschluß vorschlag von Revoltec:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab heraus gefunden dass Ear L und Ear R mit dem Kopfhörerausgang verbunden sind. Line L und R weiß ich nicht... die sind irgendwie mit nix verbunden obwohl sie auf der Platine des Frontpanels mit in die Kopfhörerbuchse gehen...

Anschlussbeschreibung im Handbuch des P5Q Delux:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die erste Frage da: was soll HD-audio-compliant und Legacy AC'97 sein?
Ich hab nen Mic und nen Kopfhörer Anschluss an meinen Frontpanel.
Ich hab es mit beiden Einstellungen ausprobiert (ist ja im Bios einzustellen), also HD oder AC 97. Bei HD hab ich einmal was aus dem linken Kopfhören gehört. Weiteres Rumprobieren hat da nix gebracht. Auch auf AC'97, den G
Mit den Angaben von Asus kann ich also nix anfangen... ausprobieren wir eher auch nicht wirklich was bringen.

Also was soll man machen? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen... 

MFG
MikeLucien


----------



## MikeLucien (27. Juni 2009)

Danke fürs hinweisen! 
Sry Doppelpost

MGF
MikeLucien


----------



## BigBubby (27. Juni 2009)

doppelpost. erst mal den einen kürzen und dann lesen wir noch mal in ruhe


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (2. Juli 2009)

Kann eig auf meinem Asus P5Q PRO zwei Nividia Grakas im SLI Verbund betreiben?

greetz


----------



## DanielX (2. Juli 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Kann eig auf meinem Asus P5Q PRO zwei Nividia Grakas im SLI Verbund betreiben?
> 
> greetz



NEIN!

Da geht nur CF. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (2. Juli 2009)

Dachte ich mir schon...
Habe dank

greetz


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Juli 2009)

MikeLucien schrieb:


> Doch ich bekomme die Frontsound anschlüße nicht zum laufen. Als Gehäuße habe ich ein Revoltec Zirconium.
> 
> Die erste Frage da: was soll HD-audio-compliant und Legacy AC'97 sein?
> Ich hab nen Mic und nen Kopfhörer Anschluss an meinen Frontpanel.
> ...



Dein Zirconium hat nur ein AC´97 Front Panel. Im Bios musst du also zunächst legacy AC´97 einstellen.
Probiere dann mal bei den Anschlüssen folgende Pin-Belegung:
Mic-vcc zu MicPwr
GND zu AGND
EarL zu LineOutL
EarR zu LineOutR

(Gibts bei dir noch einen MicIn Anschluss vom Panel? Der müsste dann an den Mic2)


----------



## Kamino99 (3. Juli 2009)

Hi Asus-MB Freunde,

habe eine Frage zum P5Q-Pro.

Ich will mir demnächst ein neues System mit folgenden Komponenten zulegen:

Q9550
Palit GTX260
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 550W
Samsung Spinpoint 1 TB
P5Q-Pro
Scythe Mugen 2
Xigmatek Midgard-Gehäuse
OCZ 4096MB KIT PC2-8500U DDR2-1066 CL5 LV Platinum-RAM

Von meinem alten PC könnte ich den DVD-Brenner (IDE) noch gebrauchen, weil der recht neu ist.
Ist dieser kompatible mit einem P5Q-Pro Board? Einige haben gepostet, dass es Probleme beim P5Q-Pro mit dem IDE-Controller gibt. Oder sollte ich gleich einen neuen DVD-Brenner kaufen?

Danke vorab für Antworten.


----------



## utacat (3. Juli 2009)

Ich habe das P5Q Pro.
Habe noch eine alte IDE- Platte von Maxtor dran, mein Sys habe ich im Bois auf Sata as Ide umgestellt und von daher keine Probleme.

Gruß utacat


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Juli 2009)

Kamino99 schrieb:


> habe eine Frage zum P5Q-Pro.
> 
> Von meinem alten PC könnte ich den DVD-Brenner (IDE) noch gebrauchen, weil der recht neu ist.
> Ist dieser kompatible mit einem P5Q-Pro Board? Einige haben gepostet, dass es Probleme beim P5Q-Pro mit dem IDE-Controller gibt. Oder sollte ich gleich einen neuen DVD-Brenner kaufen?



Habe einen IDE DVD Brenner an meinem p5q deluxe. Ist zwar nicht das gleiche Board, aber aus der gleichen Reihe und hat auch den gleichen Controller für die IDE Laufwerke wie das Pro.
Bei mir funktioniert es einwandfrei. Der Marvell Adapter wird zwar häufig kritisiert, aber so langsam (mit den aktuellsten Treibern) wird es besser.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Der Marvell Adapter wird zwar häufig kritisiert, aber so langsam (mit den aktuellsten Treibern) wird es besser.


 
Marvell hat auf die Kritik reagiert und die Treiber verbessert.
Die Probleme zum Anfang sollte es heute auch nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Hunk (8. Juli 2009)

meine 2 dvd brenner ein liton ein samsung rumpeln bestetns am ide port no problems


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2009)

Hunk schrieb:


> meine 2 dvd brenner ein liton ein samsung rumpeln bestetns am ide port no problems


 
Genau, hast du mal geguckt, welche Treiberversion dein Marvell Controller hat?


----------



## Nilbo (9. Juli 2009)

Hab mir das Asus P5Q Pro gekauft und merke grade das es einen 24-pin EATXPWR und ein 8-pin EATX12V braucht.
Mein Netzteil hat aber nur ein 4-pin Stecker der für EATX12V ist.

Läuft das Board auch wenn ich nur den 4-pin nehme oder brauch ich ein neues NT?


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Juli 2009)

Kommt darauf an, was für eine CPU draufkommt. Für Dual-Core Prozessoren reicht das grundsätzlich aus. Wenn du vorhast einen Quad draufzumachen und den noch hoch übertakten möchtest, kann es eng werden.

edit: Probiere es doch einfach aus. Das Board sollte auf jeden Fall laufen. Evtl. kann dein Sys. instabil werden, wenn 4-pin zu wenig sein sollten.


----------



## Nilbo (9. Juli 2009)

Kommt nen E7300 drauf der übertacktet werden soll.
Im Handbuch steht das das System sonnst nicht bootet.

Also lieber neues kaufen wa -.- mist


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Juli 2009)

Was für ein Netzteil hast du denn? (Marke, Watt).
Habe letztens ein E5200 auf einem Pro übertaktet und das mit nur 4-pin. Läuft stabil und sauber.


----------



## Nilbo (9. Juli 2009)

Hab das "eXtreme Power Duo 600Watt (RP-600-PCAP)" von "Cooler Master"
Link

Will den halt en bissle Benchen. Guggen was der so schafft.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Juli 2009)

Das NT reicht für die Komponenten. Ist nicht das Beste von Cooler Master, aber dennoch ein gutes und stabiles NT. Ob der 4-pin ausreicht, kannst du ausprobieren. Bei mir hats gereicht und ich habe das mit einem 450W NT von Sharkoon gemacht (Das sicherlich nicht besser als dein  CoolerMaster ist).


----------



## Nilbo (9. Juli 2009)

Ich warte mal auf den Kühler und dann bau ichs mal auf.
Schreib dann noch mal obs geklappt hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2009)

Der 4pin Stromstecker reicht dicke.
Mein Q9450 lief da mal drauf, mit 3,4GHz und ich habe nichts gemerkt von Stromschwäche.


----------



## megatron (10. Juli 2009)

Will mir auch ein P5Q-Serie Mainboard holen.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher zu welchem ich greifen soll.
Es soll schon stabil sein und auch stabiles overlocking machen.


----------



## MSPCFreak (10. Juli 2009)

Bist du sicher, dass du jetzt noch auf Sockel 775  setzten willst?
Kann das Asus P5Q-E empfehlen. Billig und sehr guttes OC-Potential. Dafür kein Crossfire oder SLI!


----------



## Doandu (10. Juli 2009)

das P5Q-E kann ich auch empfehlen, aber bei der derzeitigen Marktlage würde ich lieber warten bis der neue Sockel richtig auf dem markt ist


----------



## Vasili8181 (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe auch ein P5Q Pro.
Was will man mehr super Preis/Leistung/keine Probleme Verhältnis.


----------



## megatron (10. Juli 2009)

Mache ja nur ein Mainboard tausch.
Will nicht auf Sockel 1366 umsteigen bleibe erstmal bei 775.
PQ5-E habe ich auch gesehen.Aber hat kein Sli!(ist aber nicht schlimm.
Gibt es irgendwo Reviews von den Asus PQ5 Boards?


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Juli 2009)

Da gibts eine ganze Menge. Google doch einfach mal nach p5q + test (oder review).


----------



## megatron (11. Juli 2009)

Welches ist den das beste P5Q Mainboard?
Oder gibt es da mehrere die gleich gut sind ?


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Juli 2009)

Kann man sicherlich so einfach nicht sagen.
Denke fürs Übertakten ist das Pro Turbo, aufgrund seiner sehr feinen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, das Beste. Ob man den Aufpreis zahlen will? Mit dem "normalen" Pro kann man auch sehr gute Übertaktungsergebnisse erzielen.
Willst du Expressgate und AHCI nutzen, ist das Deluxe oder das Premium das Beste, da die einen Chip für EG onboard haben. Bei den anderen funktioniert EG nur im IDE Modus, da der Chip auf dem Board fehlt.
Das könnte man jetzt ewig fortsetzen...wie gesagt, ist so einfach nicht zu sagen.


----------



## 286volli (20. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich bin seit dem Wochenende stolzer Besitzer
eines P5Q pro. und jetzt haltet euch fest, gaaaaanz doofe frage:

Die chipsatztreiber und netzwerk, etc. werden die erst nach der windows installation aufgespielt oder schon vorher?

wenn ich die asus DVD einlege komme ich in sone DOS umgebung in der ich mich nicht auskenne, muss ich da was machen? oder ist die DVD nur für so zubehörprogramme z.b. zur lüftersteuerung dabei?
Bekomme morgen windows und brauche daher möglichst rasch eine antwort, aber eigentlich müsste es ja jeder hier wissen da ihr alle das MB eingebaut habt

Danke für alle antworten!!!


----------



## MSPCFreak (20. Juli 2009)

Das machst du nach Windows installation ganz einfach installieren. Nix da DOS und so und halt und jaja.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

Die Treiber sind auf der DVD drauf.
Reinlegen, Setup starten, auch manuell umstellen und dann Treiber raussuchen, die du installieren willst.
Nimm nur Chipsatztreiber und Netzwerktreiber, den Asus Softwaremüll nicht nehmen.


----------



## 286volli (20. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Erste Hilfe 

Gibt es eigentlich noch wichtige einstellungen, die ich vor der installation des OS im bios einstellen muss?

z.b. habe ich festplatten als ahci (oder so ähnlich) laufen, dann sollen die schneller sein!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

286volli schrieb:


> Danke für die Erste Hilfe


 
Kein Thema.



286volli schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch wichtige einstellungen, die ich vor der installation des OS im bios einstellen muss?


 
Nö, wenn alles erkannt wurde und läuft, brauchst du nichts einstellen, höchsten noch den Diskettencontroller und den Marvell Controller ausstellen. Im Boot Menü die Bootreihenfolge festlegen und gucken, ob du Stilles booten willst oder nicht.
Wenn du eine extra Soundkarte nimmst, musst du noch den Onboardsoundchip ausschalten.



286volli schrieb:


> z.b. habe ich festplatten als ahci (oder so ähnlich) laufen, dann sollen die schneller sein!?


 
AHCI bringt nur gelegentliche Vorteile, eher produziert das Nachteile. Ich lasse meine immer im IDE Modus laufen.


----------



## 286volli (20. Juli 2009)

ok, mir ist an meinem bisherigen rechner was aufgefallen:

im bios stand raid, aber die beiden festplatten liefen vollkommen unabhängig, was hat es damit auf sich? es handelte sich um einen hp pavilion.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

286volli schrieb:


> ok, mir ist an meinem bisherigen rechner was aufgefallen:
> 
> im bios stand raid, aber die beiden festplatten liefen vollkommen unabhängig, was hat es damit auf sich? es handelte sich um einen hp pavilion.


 
Nur, dass du ein Raid einrichten kannst.
Muss man aber nicht und lohnt auch nicht.


----------



## 286volli (20. Juli 2009)

also ein software raid uber windows, richtig? hatte ich auch nicht vor, will ja keinen speicherplatz verschwenden... und mir ist noch nie ne festplatte kaputt gegangen.

ok, dann also ide. gilt das auch wenn ich sata festplatten habe? (sorry ich dachte das ich ausreichendes wissen hätte um so einen umbau auszuführen, aber ich sehe, ich habe fragen über fragen)

naja ich soll mal nicht meckern, ich sitze gerade vor nem high end laptop aus der jahrtausendwende pentium 3, der hat so viel ghz wie meine 9800gtx+. aber der pc ist ja platt...

wenigstens kommt der mir dann noch schneller vor wenn ich wieder dran sitze


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

Du kannst die Sata Platten im IDE Modus laufen lassen, halte ich für sinnvoller.
Dan benehmen sich die Satas eben wie IDE Platten und werden von Windows als solche erkannt, bringt weniger Probleme mit sich.
Erst Win7 kommt mit AHCI besser klar.
Aber AHCI bringt nicht wirklich Vorteile. Da müssen wir erst mal auf Sata 3.0 warten.


----------



## fighter0190 (22. Juli 2009)

Abend zusammen!

Habe mir jetzt ein P5Q Deluxe gekauft. Alle Komponenten rein aber kein Bild beim Start. 

Beepcode: 1 Mal, dann 3 mal (laut Handbuch erkennt er die GraKa nicht)
Diese ist aber nicht kaputt, genauso wie alle anderen Komponenten. Mit einem anderen Board läuft alles.
Kann das an meinen Komponenten liegen, oder ist das Board hin?

Grüße
fighter0190


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juli 2009)

rausnehmen, reinstecken. ein bischen rütteln und dann klappt es vielleicht.


----------



## fighter0190 (22. Juli 2009)

Hab die schon in jedem PCIe Slot reingesteckt. Aber immer die gleiche Beep-Reinfolge und kein Bild. Lüfter drehen alle brav...

Grüße
fighter0190


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juli 2009)

ohne graka auch? (Vielleicht ist es ein anderer fehler, der nur falsch dagestellt wird)
Stromanschluß vergessen (Muß man immer fragen, solche gibt es auch  )?

Sonst von kumpel kurz ne andere graka leihen und reinstecken obs geht. Man kann immer mal pech haben und ein modell erwischen, wo z.B. die PCI-E lanes einen schaden haben oder mal die ramblöcke oder sonst was. Das so genannte Montagsmodell


----------



## Doandu (23. Juli 2009)

ich tippe auch auf den Stomanschluss, kontrolliere auch mal den an der CPU (4 Pin)


----------



## fighter0190 (23. Juli 2009)

Der war drinn, bzw beide 4-Pin´s waren drinnen.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Juli 2009)

Schon mal ein anderes Monitorkabel ausprobiert?


----------



## True Monkey (23. Juli 2009)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Abend zusammen!
> 
> Habe mir jetzt ein P5Q Deluxe gekauft. Alle Komponenten rein aber kein Bild beim Start.
> 
> ...


 
ein neues board ?....was für ein Bios ist drauf ?

wenn es lange auf Lager lag ist die Chance recht hoch das ein veraltetes Bios drauf ist.......*Bios update*


----------



## fighter0190 (23. Juli 2009)

@simpel1970: Es MUSS mittlerweile am Board liegen, weil ich das komplette System auf ein anderes Board gebaut habe und da macht es keine Mukken.

@True Monkey: Das Problem ist ja, dass ich kein Bild bekomme  Da kann ich kein BIOS UD machen -.-
Grüße
fighter0190


----------



## True Monkey (23. Juli 2009)

^^das ist der ram

beep codes...1x lang drei mal kurz (Ami Bios sollte doch drauf sein oder ?)

schau selber...
BIOS Beep-Codes - administrator

teste mal mit anderen rams


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Juli 2009)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> @simpel1970: Es MUSS mittlerweile am Board liegen, weil ich das komplette System auf ein anderes Board gebaut habe und da macht es keine Mukken.



Wenn du deine Komponenten auf einem anderen Board bereits getestet hast und dort alles läuft....dann kann es wohl wirklich nur am Board liegen. Wenn du auch kein neues Bios flashen kannst, musst du es wohl umtauschen.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Juli 2009)

^^oder der ram läuft nicht auf dem Board.....

Weil da ist das AMi Bios drauf (habe inzwischen nachgeschaut)und der Beep Code sagt ram probs


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Juli 2009)

Dann probier doch mal immer nur mit einem RAM Riegel abwechselnd zu starten.


----------



## fighter0190 (24. Juli 2009)

Habe mal im Handbuch nachgeschaut. Da steht: 1x lang, 3x kurz --> no VGA detectet.

Also GraKa....?
Anderes RAM habe ich getestet -> gleiche Problem. 

Werde das Board wohl zurückgeben müssen...


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Juli 2009)

So stehts auch in meinem Handbuch beim P5Q-Deluxe.
Bau doch mal die Grafikkarte in den 2. PCI-E Slot. Wenn es dann geht, weist du mit Sicherheit, dass der 1. Slot defekt ist. Aber auch wenn es nicht geht...du sagtest ja, dass du alle Komponenten auf einem anderen Board getestet hast. Das Board wird wohl defekt sein.
(hast du inzwischen schon mal ein anderes DVI- oder VGA-Kabel ausprobiert?)


----------



## fighter0190 (24. Juli 2009)

- anderes Kabel verwendet
- GraKa in allen Slots getestet

--> keine Besserung.

Werde das Board heute zurückschicken...


Danke euch für die Hilfe/Tipps!


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Juli 2009)

Ok. Dann mal weg mit dem Ding.


----------



## snapstar123 (1. August 2009)

Habe mal ne Frage was haltet ihr von dem Asus P5Q Pro Turbo P45.
Mich Interresiert ob es ein gutes Board ist um zu Übertakten und ob der IFX-14 drauf passt ohne Probleme, Arbeitsspeicher sind niedrig genug aber die Kühlkonstruktion von NB usw. ist ziemlich gross nicht das der Kühler nicht passt, währe über eine Antwort erfreut.
Habe halt noch zwei Boards die mich Interesieren gehört aber nicht hier rein, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Der Kühler sollte problemlos passen.
Welche anderen Boards denn?


----------



## snapstar123 (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Kühler sollte problemlos passen.
> Welche anderen Boards denn?



Das eine währe das Asus Maximus II Gene und das DFI Lanparty DK P45-T2RS Plus, haben einen angemesenen Preis und die Bewertungen sind auch überzeugent.
Was würdet ihr mir sonst noch so empfehlen wenns geht ein P45 mit DDR2 und wo der IFX-14 draufpasst, mir gefällt es halt nicht wenn das Mobo alle erdenklichen Farben besitzt am liebsten währe mir das Evga X58 SLI Classified aber das dauert noch bis ich mein I7 System Kaufe, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Das Maximus 2 Formula kannst du auch nehmen, hat ein besseres OC Menü als die P5Q Reihe.


----------



## True Monkey (1. August 2009)

Das vom P5Q-pro-turbo ist auch nicht zu verachten ....und ein Fsb über 500


----------



## snapstar123 (1. August 2009)

Das hört sich schon mal gut an und wie siehts aus bei denn Beiden Boards pssr da auch der IFX-14 mit zwei Lüfter.
Danke schon mal für die Infos, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Das vom P5Q-pro-turbo ist auch nicht zu verachten ....und ein Fsb über 500


 
Die P5Qs haben doch alle das gleiche Bios.


----------



## snapstar123 (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die P5Qs haben doch alle das gleiche Bios.



Also sind alle reihen vom Asus P5Q so zu sagen die selben und erreichen im endefekt die Gleichen werte wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## True Monkey (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die P5Qs haben doch alle das gleiche Bios.


 
Da kann man aber die Spannungen in kleineren Stufen erhöhen.


----------



## snapstar123 (1. August 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Da kann man aber die Spannungen in kleineren Stufen erhöhen.



Also währe das Asus P5Q-Pro-Turbo ein gutes Board und das Asus Maximus II Gene bzw.Formula währen auch nicht schlecht denn das Gene kostet 10€ mehr das Formula wieder 40€ mehr was würdest du sagen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Da kann man aber die Spannungen in kleineren Stufen erhöhen.


 
Das sind Kleinigkeiten, aber grob betrachtet sind sie gleich, da ist das MIIF schon besser.


----------



## True Monkey (1. August 2009)

^^Kann ich leider noch nicht beurteilen da ich noch keins da hatte.

Aber ich schau mir mal eins an


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Kann ich leider noch nicht beurteilen da ich noch keins da hatte.
> 
> Aber ich schau mir mal eins an


 
Dann kannst du mich gerne aufklären, da ich die Bios vom MIIF, P5Q Pro und Deluxe schon kenne.


----------



## True Monkey (2. August 2009)

^^Ich aber nicht ..........noch nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Ich aber nicht ..........noch nicht


 
Du hast noch kein MIIF gehabt?


----------



## snapstar123 (2. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast noch kein MIIF gehabt?



Also das MIIF ist schon mal ein gutes Mobo und was hälst du vom MIIG soll ja auch nicht schlecht sein, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## el barto (2. August 2009)

Ist nun eigentlich der  AN-AUS-AN-Bug behoben? Habe ein P5Q Pro, aber der PC startete nach OC nicht immer zuverlässig. Habe mich lange nicht mehr um die Kiste gekümmert, wollte aber nun mal wieder OCen. Ist der Bug durch eines der neueren Bios behoben?

mfg el barto


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

Ein neues Bios und fertig.


----------



## JackOnell (4. August 2009)

Bei meinem ist das Aktuellste Bios drauf aber immer noch fehlerhaft


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also das MIIF ist schon mal ein gutes Mobo und was hälst du vom MIIG soll ja auch nicht schlecht sein, Mfg Snapstar


 
Das ist ja das MIIF nur kurz geschoren. 
Also schon mal gute Gene. 



JackOnell schrieb:


> Bei meinem ist das Aktuellste Bios drauf aber immer noch fehlerhaft


 
Komisch, als ich das Bios vom P5Q Pro aktuallisierte hatte, war davon nichts mehr zu merken.


----------



## JackOnell (4. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist ja das MIIF nur kurz geschoren.
> Also schon mal gute Gene.
> 
> 
> ...



Ist bei meinem P5Q3 Delux WiFi leider nicht so


----------



## el barto (4. August 2009)

Bin auch noch nicht dazu gekommen das auf dem P5 Pro zu testen...werde dann aber mal berichten ob es klappt oder nicht.

mfg el barto


----------



## BigBubby (7. August 2009)

Ich habe ein Problem.

Wenn ich die Ramblöcke in Dualchannelslots reinpacke (egal ob gelb oder schwarz), geht der PC zwar an, aber es gibt piepton fehler ram und kein Bild. Wenn ich die ersten beiden blöcke benutze oder die letzten beiden oder je einzelne funktioniert alles, nur dualchannelbelegung nicht. 

Habe aktuellstes Bios, habe mit Corsair und mit OCZ probiert, sowohl mit original 800mhz, wie auch mit 667 getestet. macht alles kein unterschied.

Achja P5q-e

Ich würde sagen einsenden, was sagt ihr?


----------



## Tytator (8. August 2009)

hat hier einer noch das ursprungsbios (wie geliefert) vom p5q premium? 
bräuchte das, weil alle anderen versionen garnichts bei mir gebracht haben, außer die sensoren zu schreddern, oder zumindest falsche zahlen anzugeben


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Jo, einsenden, würde ich auch sagen.
Irgendwie scheinen die Slots nicht korrekt zu laufen.
Einen ähnlichen Bug habe ich bei meinem P5Q Pro.
Die ersten beiden Dual Channel Slots kann ich nicht benutzen, das System freezt nach einiger Zeit, die beiden anderen laufen problemlos.


----------



## Hdd-Ragga (12. August 2009)

Ich hab gestern die Jungs von Asus kontaktiert, wegen dem leidigen Startproblem des P5Q Pro's beim Kaltstart, selbst wenn im Bios nur eine Einstellung verändert wird. Das An-Aus-An Syndrom, obwohl hier schon zig mal im Forum durchgekaut und erklärt, geht mir weiterhin auf die Nüsse.

Nach wie vor habe ich bedenken, dass auf Dauer andere Komponenten (HDD's) in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden. Das krieg ich nur schwer aus dem Kopp!  Anderseits will ich mich ganz einfach nicht damit abfinden, alles auf Auto zu belassen.

Irgendwie hatte ich mir erhofft, es handelt sich vielleicht um ein Montagsgerät, aber ich wurde nach der fachlichen Aussage des ASUS-Mitarbeiters eines anderen belehrt:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wenn Board und Komponenten übertaktet werden ist dieses Verhalten des Mainboards als normal einzustufen. Bei Übertaktungen wird bei jedem Neustart der Chipsatz resettet. Dies stell sich in dem von Ihnen beobachteten Verhalten dar.
> 
> ...


Nun, ich hatte zu diesem Testzweck noch nichts übertaktet, lediglich den Ai-Overclock-Tuner von Auto auf Manual gestellt!  Immerhin hab ich es jetzt schwarz auf weiß, sozusagen ist alles "normal" für ASUS! 

Was ich hier so alles lese, neige ich langsam dazu das P5Q aus dem Gehäuse zu kloppen! Was passt dann überhaupt zu diesem Board, zu dieser Serie?  Ramspeicher Probleme ohne Ende, An-Aus-An Phänomene , neuerdings hab ich Probs mit dem OnBoard Soundchip unter Vista und und und ....


----------



## BigBubby (12. August 2009)

tja, wenn man nicht verstehen will, dass dieses kurze an, dann aus und dann der normale start ein systemcheck ist um zu testen, ob du nicht dein system direkt damit schrottest. Genau das schützt dein system und beschädigt es nicht.


----------



## JackOnell (14. August 2009)

Hdd-Ragga schrieb:


> Was ich hier so alles lese, neige ich langsam dazu das P5Q aus dem Gehäuse zu kloppen! Was passt dann überhaupt zu diesem Board, zu dieser Serie?  Ramspeicher Probleme ohne Ende, An-Aus-An Phänomene , neuerdings hab ich Probs mit dem OnBoard Soundchip unter Vista und und und ....


 
Und als es folgt die OnboardLan Karte, die den Geist aufgibt. Ich habe allerdings nur alles ausbauen müssen und alle Secker abziehen müssen und nach dem zusammenbau gings wieder


----------



## Knutowskie (19. August 2009)

Hey!
Ich habe das ASUS P5Q Pro...
Ich muss echt sagen, ich bin sehr zufrieden damit! Es hat zwar auch den an-aus-an bug, den ich gern behoben hätte, aber naja. Ich las, dass das was mit übertakten zutun hätte? ich habe alles auf normal gestellt... kann man diese "tolle" funktion nicht irgendwie abschalten?

Ansonsten bin ich TOP zufrieden mit dem Teil. Es war billig und es is im vergleich zu meinem Arschrock 4core dual VSTA eine klare steigerung an Leistung. und mein Rechner verbraucht weniger Strom. Fakt is.

Der Corsair XMS2 läuft auch super, genau wie meine e6300... und die 9800gtx+ läuft genauso supi.

Alles in einem würd ich das Board mit 9 von 10 Punkten bewerten. eben wegen dem anausan dinge..

Lg Knutowskie


----------



## BigBubby (20. August 2009)

das an-aus-an kommt normalerweise auch nur die ersten male beim übertakten. wenn er merkt, das der start vollkommen normal verlief und keine biosänderungen mehr waren, startet er auch ohne dieses an-aus-an.


----------



## Doandu (20. August 2009)

also bei mir hängt der An-Aus-Bug anscheinend mit Ai nap und EPU bzw. Bios zusammen

Beim ersten zusammenbauen der Hardware war der Bug schon da, nach einiger Zeit verschwand er auch wieder. Als ich dann neulich im Bios rumgestellt habe und den Standbymodus in Windows wieder aktiviert habe, wurde Ai Nap und EPU aktiviert und der Standbymodus ging wieder. Aber beim nächsten Start trat wieder der Bug auf. Komisch


----------



## utacat (20. August 2009)

Bei mir trat der An-Aus-An Bug erst nach einem Speicherwechsel auf. Also von 800 Corsair auf 1066 Corsair Speicher. Das Einstellen im Bios auf Auto hat ihn nicht behoben. Kann aber damit leben. Schöner wärs natürlich ohne Bug b.z.w. Feature.

Gruß utacat


----------



## Doandu (20. August 2009)

also bei mir ist der An-Aus-bug nun weg. Dafür ärgere ich mich mit Winamp rum


----------



## beam (22. August 2009)

*asus p5ql probleme*

hi leute,

ich hoffe es ist okay meine frage direkt hier zu stellen, kenne mich noch nicht mit dem forum aus.

also ich habe mir einen neuen rechner zusammen gestellt und stolpere schon bei den ersten schritten.

also habe mir ein 
Asus p5ql mainboard, einen intel quad 8200 und eine power color radeon hd4870 zugelegt (graka kommt nächste woche)

Ich habe direkt probleme beim einbau vom board.
alles in den tower installiert, cpu draufgesetzt und nix passiert. bild bleibt schwarz. lüfter laufen an aber nix kommt. kein piepen kein screen, kein bios.

ich baue morgen noch ein zalman 500w netzteil ein. hoffe das es daran liegen könnte da ich zur zeit nur ein no name 400watt benutze.
jetzige graka ist eine geforce 8500gt gurke.
hat jemand nen tip. ich habe da eh nicht sowohl ahnung. aber der bildschrim bleibt einfach schwarz! weiß noch nichtmal ob cpu oder board defekt sind.

was tun???

danke im voraus


----------



## JackOnell (22. August 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> also bei mir hängt der An-Aus-Bug anscheinend mit Ai nap und EPU bzw. Bios zusammen
> 
> Beim ersten zusammenbauen der Hardware war der Bug schon da, nach einiger Zeit verschwand er auch wieder. Als ich dann neulich im Bios rumgestellt habe und den Standbymodus in Windows wieder aktiviert habe, wurde Ai Nap und EPU aktiviert und der Standbymodus ging wieder. Aber beim nächsten Start trat wieder der Bug auf. Komisch



Lass das AI gedöhnschiss und den EPU Rotz weg das hat auch bei mit nur huddel verursacht und so leicht habe ich das auch nit mehr wegbekommen nur noch nach neu installation


----------



## BigBubby (22. August 2009)

*AW: asus p5ql probleme*



beam schrieb:


> hi leute,
> 
> ich hoffe es ist okay meine frage direkt hier zu stellen, kenne mich noch nicht mit dem forum aus.
> 
> ...


alles raus, nur cpu (und natürlich ein paar laufwerke)rein, gucken ob piept, 
wenn nein: Mainboard oder CPU kaput
wenn ja: Ram rein, dann gucken ob piept
wenn nein: Ram defekt oder Ramslots
wenn ja: Graka rein usw usf

Ich hoffe du hast auch überhaupt einen PC Speaker angeschlossen, sonst kann er natürlich nicht piepen


----------



## Otep (22. August 2009)

Hi, nachdem ich mich schon zu Tode gesucht habe und nichts finde, weiß einer vielleicht einen Rat...

Ich hab meinen Eltern nen PC zusammen geschraubt...

Folgende HW habe ich verwendet:

CPU: Q2D 4300
RAM: 2 x 2 GByte OCZ DDRII 800 Platinum
MB: Asus P5Q VM (GraKa: Onboard Intel X4500HD)
OS: Vista HP 64 Bit
HD: Samsung SP F1 500 GByte

Läuft einwandfrei die Kiste, das Problem is nur sobald ich den CPU a bisserl Übertakten möchte geht nichts mehr... meine Vermutung ist, das es mit der Onboard Grafik zusammen hängt... bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Nur neben bei ist das nicht der erste PC den ich zusammen geschraubt habe, man kann also davon ausgehen das es nicht an schlampiger Verarbeitung liegt 

Im Bios habe ich den RAM Manuel eingestellt 5-4 - 4-15 / 2,1V / 800MHz (400)
Der CPU läuft auf Standard Takt, wenn ich den FSP z.B. auf 240 stelle sollte ich 2,16 GHz haben was auch der Fall ist, nur leider ranzt die Kiste dann meistens ab... 
wenn das nicht der Fall ist laufen Prime95, und nebenbei noch ein Video einwandfrei...

Also, falls einer einen Tipp hat wäre ich echt dankbar


----------



## Doandu (22. August 2009)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Lass das AI gedöhnschiss und den EPU Rotz weg das hat auch bei mit nur huddel verursacht und so leicht habe ich das auch nit mehr wegbekommen nur noch nach neu installation




keine Sorge ist längst aus, wer achtet denn bitteschön auf den Energieverbrauch vom PC??


----------



## Doandu (22. August 2009)

*AW: asus p5ql probleme*

@beam:

andere Frage, ist der 4pol Stromanschluss von der CPU angesteckt??

den hatte ich letztes beim zusammenbau vergessen und deine Probleme sehen genauso aus wie bei mir. Alles läuft nur kein Bild etc


----------



## JackOnell (23. August 2009)

*AW: asus p5ql probleme*



Doandu schrieb:


> @beam:
> 
> andere Frage, ist der 4pol Stromanschluss von der CPU angesteckt??
> 
> den hatte ich letztes beim zusammenbau vergessen und deine Probleme sehen genauso aus wie bei mir. Alles läuft nur kein Bild etc



Dem stimme ich zu ohne eine richtige verkabelung wird das Teil nicht Starten!
Also alles nochmal nachsehen und evtl. Bilder Posten.
Ich hatte auch den Anschluss bei der CPU mal vergessen und 2 stunden gesucht


----------



## Doandu (23. August 2009)

*AW: asus p5ql probleme*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich zu ohne eine richtige verkabelung wird das Teil nicht Starten!
> Also alles nochmal nachsehen und evtl. Bilder Posten.
> Ich hatte auch den Anschluss bei der CPU mal vergessen und 2 stunden gesucht



ich habe dazu 3 1/2 Stunden gebraucht und habe fast verzweifelt 
aber es war auch mein erster PC zusammenbau und ich mobo oder nt handbuch stand nichts direktes davon


----------



## derloewe0208 (23. August 2009)

*Asus p5q undervolting*

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte mein Asus p5q gerne runtertakten nur komme ich leider nicht klar mit dem Bios,das einzige was ich geschafft habe war den Ram umzustellen damit er auf auf der richtigern latenz und Voltzahl läuft.Mit Ai und EPu habe ich mir nur das System versaut und erst nach neuinstallation lief die Kiste normal.Als System habe ich einen Intel q8200(laut CPu-Z 1,144V am laufen)Ram ist von A-Data Extrem DDr2 1066 4Gb Win Xp Sp3 Gehäuse von Antec Graka ati4870x2 .Ansonsten bin ich voll zufrieden mit dem MOBO.
Wer kann mir helfen bei meinen Problem danke euch schon mal


----------



## Doandu (23. August 2009)

*AW: Asus p5q undervolting*



derloewe0208 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich möchte mein Asus p5q gerne runtertakten nur komme ich leider nicht klar mit dem Bios,das einzige was ich geschafft habe war den Ram umzustellen damit er auf auf der richtigern latenz und Voltzahl läuft.Mit Ai und EPu habe ich mir nur das System versaut und erst nach neuinstallation lief die Kiste normal.Als System habe ich einen Intel q8200(laut CPu-Z 1,144V am laufen)Ram ist von A-Data Extrem DDr2 1066 4Gb Win Xp Sp3 Gehäuse von Antec Graka ati4870x2 .Ansonsten bin ich voll zufrieden mit dem MOBO.
> Wer kann mir helfen bei meinen Problem danke euch schon mal




was willst du denn runtertakten, vcore oder??
und warum?


----------



## derloewe0208 (23. August 2009)

Möchte die cpu bischen runter bekommen wegen der wärme und verbrauch her


----------



## BigBubby (23. August 2009)

cpu voltage senken und cpu takt. Das ist eigentlich recht klar beschrieben.


----------



## derloewe0208 (23. August 2009)

mein problem ist das ich kein englisch kann nd jedes wort im netz übersetzen lassen ist mühseelig und manchmal bekommt man die falsche übersetzung darum ja auch meine frage hier


----------



## utacat (23. August 2009)

Im AI Tweaker CPU Ratio Setting den Prozessormultiplikator senken und CPU Voltage in Schritten senken, damit das System weiter stabil läuft. 

Gruß utacat


----------



## Otep (25. August 2009)

Push 



Otep schrieb:


> Hi, nachdem ich mich schon zu Tode gesucht habe und nichts finde, weiß einer vielleicht einen Rat...
> 
> Ich hab meinen Eltern nen PC zusammen geschraubt...
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBubby (25. August 2009)

Otep schrieb:


> Push



nicht jeden CPU kann man übertakten. Das kann ein Montagsmodell sein.
VCore erhöhen kann helfen. Es kann auch helfen mehr/weniger zu übertakten.
Es gibt viele möglichkeiten wodran es liegt. Vielleicht ist auch statt des CPU das Board ein Montagsmodell...
Was auch helfen kann ist den ram erst mal auf cl5 laufen zu lassen und dann den cpu zu übertakten etc pp


----------



## Otep (25. August 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> nicht jeden CPU kann man übertakten. Das kann ein Montagsmodell sein.
> VCore erhöhen kann helfen. Es kann auch helfen mehr/weniger zu übertakten.
> Es gibt viele möglichkeiten wodran es liegt. Vielleicht ist auch statt des CPU das Board ein Montagsmodell...
> Was auch helfen kann ist den ram erst mal auf cl5 laufen zu lassen und dann den cpu zu übertakten etc pp



Die CPU lief vorher auf meinem alten Board mit 3,15 GHz... und das 2 Jahre lang  also an der CPU kann es nicht liegen.

Ich hätte jetzt eher gedacht das es an der Onboard Grafik liegt


----------



## Emericaner (31. August 2009)

hey ihr habt das 
Asus P5QL-E vergessen 

hier noch ein review: ASUS P5QL-E Review - Overclockers Club

wer hat noch ein p5ql-e?


----------



## MUBBLE (9. September 2009)

Ihr habt einige vergessen es gibt bei preisvergleich schon: 30 verschiedene

Die P5QL gab es auch schon am anfang z.b. meins P5QL Pro 

Mfg MUBBLE


----------



## snapstar123 (20. September 2009)

Hallo Leute wollte noch mal Fragen da ich mir ein neues Mobo holen möcht.
Und zwar habe ich gehört das, dass Asus P5Q Pro Turbo sehr gut sein soll.
Hauptsächlich zum Übertakten und auch mit einem Quad und ich habe gehört das, dass Mobo bei manchen einen FSB von über 530Mhz erreicht und das mit einem Quad.
Was würdet ihr sagen vom Preis her ist es ja sehr billig geworden und mehr als 110-120€ will ich nicht ausgeben, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen und sollte mit grossen Kühlern zurecht kommen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## triddan (24. September 2009)

Einmal ne kurze Frage, hab n P5Q Pro, einen Q9550, ne 4870 1gb und zur zeit 4gb g.skill pc-1000ram, die ich mal für 39€ bekommen hab (2x2gb). da ich bald win 7 64 bit (jetzt hab ich vista 32bit) bekomme, wollte ich wissen, ob es sich lohn noch einmal 4gb von diesem ram zu kaufen.
hauptsächlich nutz ich den rechner zum spielen, u.a. auch cinematic mod, der zurzeit wegen zu wenig ram (32 bit) nicht läuft, selten auch mal bildbearbeitung pder videoschnitt. im moment gibts den gleichen ram für 49€ beim gleichen anbieter.
lohnt sich die aufrüstung auf dann 8gb?


----------



## Doandu (24. September 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute wollte noch mal Fragen da ich mir ein neues Mobo holen möcht.
> Und zwar habe ich gehört das, dass Asus P5Q Pro Turbo sehr gut sein soll.
> Hauptsächlich zum Übertakten und auch mit einem Quad und ich habe gehört das, dass Mobo bei manchen einen FSB von über 530Mhz erreicht und das mit einem Quad.
> Was würdet ihr sagen vom Preis her ist es ja sehr billig geworden und mehr als 110-120€ will ich nicht ausgeben, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen und sollte mit grossen Kühlern zurecht kommen, Mfg Snapstar



kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, aber mein P5Q-E ist auch sehr zu empfehlen

@triddan: Normalerweise dürften die 4gb völlig ausreichen. Man braucht in den seltensten Fällen mehr als 4gb. Wenn du allerdings mehr in Sachen Videobearbeitung etc. machen würdest und viele Programme gleichzeitig nutzt, dann wäre es doch zu empfehlen aufzurüsten


----------



## snapstar123 (25. September 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, aber mein P5Q-E ist auch sehr zu empfehlen
> 
> @triddan: Normalerweise dürften die 4gb völlig ausreichen. Man braucht in den seltensten Fällen mehr als 4gb. Wenn du allerdings mehr in Sachen Videobearbeitung etc. machen würdest und viele Programme gleichzeitig nutzt, dann wäre es doch zu empfehlen aufzurüsten



O.K. ich danke dir schon mal für die Antwort habe auch schon oft gehört das, dass P5Q-E auch gut funzt, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (25. September 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, aber mein P5Q-E ist auch sehr zu empfehlen
> 
> @triddan: Normalerweise dürften die 4gb völlig ausreichen. Man braucht in den seltensten Fällen mehr als 4gb. Wenn du allerdings mehr in Sachen Videobearbeitung etc. machen würdest und viele Programme gleichzeitig nutzt, dann wäre es doch zu empfehlen aufzurüsten



Also auf meinem P5qpro (mit 8GB) merkt man sogar einen Unterschied beim Öffnen der Ordner...ich hab einen vorher nacher Test gemacht und der Performance Unterschied ist wie ich finde deutlich spürbar.Diejenigen die keine 8GB drinne haben/hatten können zudem gar keine Objektive Meinung abgeben, es sei denn sie haben es mit mehr versucht was aber meißt nicht der Fall ist.Es gab sogar einen Artikel in der PCGH wo bewiesen wurde, das bei nem 64bit OS mit 8GB bei Crysis die Performance deutlich steigen kann, von daher und von meinen eigenen Erfahrungen gebe ich dir den Tipp auf alle Fälle mehr Ram zu nutzen, es wird sich in jedem Fall lohnen.


----------



## triddan (25. September 2009)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Also auf meinem P5qpro (mit 8GB) merkt man sogar einen Unterschied beim Öffnen der Ordner...ich hab einen vorher nacher Test gemacht und der Performance Unterschied ist wie ich finde deutlich spürbar.Diejenigen die keine 8GB drinne haben/hatten können zudem gar keine Objektive Meinung abgeben, es sei denn sie haben es mit mehr versucht was aber meißt nicht der Fall ist.Es gab sogar einen Artikel in der PCGH wo bewiesen wurde, das bei nem 64bit OS mit 8GB bei Crysis die Performance deutlich steigen kann, von daher und von meinen eigenen Erfahrungen gebe ich dir den Tipp auf alle Fälle mehr Ram zu nutzen, es wird sich in jedem Fall lohnen.


 
alles klar, danke 
dann werd ich wohl blad mal bestellen.


----------



## Doandu (25. September 2009)

die deutliche Geschwindigkeitsverbesserung von 2 auf 4gb kann ich bestätigen, aber oben raus wird der vorteil immer weniger ....


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. September 2009)

Hab nen P5Q Pro wollte mal wissen ob einer weiß ob man das auch für Crossfire nutzen kann oder ob es da Probleme in Spielen gibt.


----------



## simpel1970 (25. September 2009)

Bei der P5Q Reihe hast du halt über Crossfire nur zweimal 8x-Lanes anstelle 16x.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2009)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Hab nen P5Q Pro wollte mal wissen ob einer weiß ob man das auch für Crossfire nutzen kann oder ob es da Probleme in Spielen gibt.


 
Probleme gibts nicht, habs mit dem MIIF getestet, das ja den gleichen Chipsatz hat.
Es sind halt nur jeweils 8 Lanes.


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2009)

^^Was aber bei Cf kaum einen Unterschied ausmacht...getestet mit P5Q-pro (2x8)und Rampage Extreme (2x16)und eine ganze Menge Karten

In Benchmarks 

Edit :Erst bei 4GPUs war es ein Unterschied


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Was aber bei Cf kaum einen Unterschied ausmacht...getestet mit P5Q-pro (2x8)und Rampage Extreme (2x16)und eine ganze Menge Karten
> 
> In Benchmarks


 
Dann musst du auch mal spielen und nicht nur benchen. 
Dann wüstest du nähmlich, dass der Unterschied zwischen einer 4870 und zwei 4870 im CF nur bei den Mikrorucklern zu finden sind. Die Frames sind fast die gleichen. 



True Monkey schrieb:


> Edit :Erst bei 4GPUs war es ein Unterschied


 
Wieso, geht dann gar nichts mehr?


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann wüstest du *nähmlich,* dass der


 
Soll ich dazu jetzt einen Spruch machen 

Und 4 GPUs sehen im Cf noch schlimmer aus wie zwei


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Soll ich dazu jetzt einen Spruch machen


 
Ja ja, läster nur.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (25. September 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Soll ich dazu jetzt einen Spruch machen
> 
> Und 4 GPUs sehen im Cf noch schlimmer aus wie zwei



Einfach zu Herrlich......aber True zockst du auch???Würde ich gerne mal wissen???
Hab auf irgendwelchen Fotos von dir auf jedenfall schon Spiele im Hintergrund gesehen....haste die auch mal im CF mit nem P5Qpro gezockt???

Mfg


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2009)

^^Hmm ....seid ich benche habe ich für sowas keine Zeit mehr 

Und mit CF würde ich nicht zocken ....da sieht schon das benchen bescheiden aus 

Aber ich will hier nicht den Eindruck erwecken ich hätte was gegen ATI .....nur was gegen Cf 
Denn ich finde das Bild das ATIs machen im direkten Vergleich zu NVIDIA einfach brillianter.
Aber wenn Multi GPU ....dann SLI


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (25. September 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Hmm ....seid ich benche habe ich für sowas keine Zeit mehr
> 
> Und mit CF würde ich nicht zocken ....da sieht schon das benchen bescheiden aus
> 
> ...



Ok danke dir.......P.S:Lol noch 9 Beiträge und ich hab mein ersten 1000er Post...


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Denn ich finde das Bild das ATIs machen im direkten Vergleich zu NVIDIA einfach brillianter.


 
Ich finde, dass das Bild, das Nvidia rausholt etwas besser aussieht, als das von der ATI.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass das Bild, das Nvidia rausholt etwas besser aussieht, als das von der ATI.



Guck mal was er daruntergeschrieben hat, ich glaube er meinte Nvidia !?


----------



## BigBubby (26. September 2009)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Guck mal was er daruntergeschrieben hat, ich glaube er meinte Nvidia !?



nein er meint schon, dass das Ati bild schöner ist, deshalb bei single karte auch ati, aber Corssfire ist nicht so ausgereift wie Sli. Deshalb bei multigpu nvidia.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. September 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> nein er meint schon, dass das Ati bild schöner ist, deshalb bei single karte auch ati, aber Corssfire ist nicht so ausgereift wie Sli. Deshalb bei multigpu nvidia.



Aber das kann nicht sein, denn selbst in der PCGH Empfehlung steht kaufen sie eine Nvidia wenn...wegen besserer Bildqualität!?


----------



## BigBubby (26. September 2009)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Aber das kann nicht sein, denn selbst in der PCGH Empfehlung steht kaufen sie eine Nvidia wenn...wegen besserer Bildqualität!?



Sowas nennt man halt geschmack. 
Ich habe auch schon öfter gehört, dass das "stehende" Bild bei ati besser sein soll, aber das Texturflimmern macht es wieder zu nichte, wenn jemand das flimmern also nicht bemerkt, dann dürfte es ihn auch nicht stören...


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man halt geschmack.
> Ich habe auch schon öfter gehört, dass das "stehende" Bild bei ati besser sein soll, aber das Texturflimmern macht es wieder zu nichte, wenn jemand das flimmern also nicht bemerkt, dann dürfte es ihn auch nicht stören...


 
Wobei ich nicht genau weiß, wozu das mit dem "stehenden Bild" besser sein soll?
Ich spiele ja und gucke mir nicht Screenshots an. 

Bei ATI ist schon ein Flimmern zu sehen, gerade wenn man den direkten Vergleich mit Nvidia hat.
Mal schauen, ob ATI bei der 58xx darauf reagiert hat.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. September 2009)

ich hab das p5ql-e und versuche die cpu zu übertakten aber irgendwie klappt es einfach nicht, es soll ne GTX260 oder 275 rein.
Hab nen Intel Q8200 und 4GB 1066MHz Ram.

Kan ich da irgendwie im BIOS was einstellen was dann ohne Fehlermeldung weiterkommt??


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. September 2009)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> ich hab das p5ql-e und versuche die cpu zu übertakten aber irgendwie klappt es einfach nicht, es soll ne GTX260 oder 275 rein.
> Hab nen Intel Q8200 und 4GB 1066MHz Ram.
> 
> Kan ich da irgendwie im BIOS was einstellen was dann ohne Fehlermeldung weiterkommt??



Am besten schaust du mal ins how-to und oder zweitens solltest du dann einen extra Thread aufmachen denn das ist ihr kein Overclockingberatungsthread für Anfänger....


----------



## Gamer090 (26. September 2009)

Ist ja Thread für Asus P5Q Boards aber schon ok

und ich hab einen Thread aufgemacht aber da ist noch nix gescheites gekommen, nur das was ich schon weiss(im BIOS irgendwas einstellen, ...)


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. September 2009)

Kann nur sagen tob Board zum übertakten das P5Q Pro. Wo ist da der unterschied zum deluxe, ist das viel besser.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. September 2009)

Das Deluxe hat sowie ich es erkennen konnte, mehr Anschlüsse


----------



## snapstar123 (29. September 2009)

Hallo noch mal habe mal eine wichtige Frage habe für ein Freund das P5Q Turbo besorgt und einen Q9550 aber der PC geht nicht NT ist ausreichen sowie alles andere auch.
Ich weis das ich das System neu aufsetzen muss aber ich komme nicht mal ins Bios er geht an und wieder aus und das wiederholt er die ganze Zeit bis ich ihn ausschalte.
Alles lief vorher ohne Probleme und jetzt geht es nicht nicht mal der Monitor zeigt ein Signal.
Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand Helfen könnte währe echt wichtig, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## simpel1970 (29. September 2009)

Stromversorgung der CPU (4-pin ATX) ist angeschlossen? Optimalerweise die 8pin ATX Stromversorgung? Mit anderer CPU läufts?


----------



## snapstar123 (29. September 2009)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Stromversorgung der CPU (4-pin ATX) ist angeschlossen? Optimalerweise die 8pin ATX Stromversorgung? Mit anderer CPU läufts?



Hab den 8Pin drinnen also das dürfte kein Problem sein, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## simpel1970 (29. September 2009)

Eine andere CPU schon auf dem Board getestet?

Denke aber, dass die Behandlung deines Problems in einem extra Thread passender wäre, die dies den Rahmen des Sammelthread sprengen würde.


----------



## snapstar123 (29. September 2009)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Eine andere CPU schon auf dem Board getestet?
> 
> Denke aber, dass die Behandlung deines Problems in einem extra Thread passender wäre, die dies den Rahmen des Sammelthread sprengen würde.



Ja Sorry hab das Problem auch schon behoben, Danke noch mal für die Hilfe, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## simpel1970 (29. September 2009)

Ok. Kein Problem.
Nicht, dass ich neugierig wäre , aber wie hast du es hinbekommen?


----------



## snapstar123 (30. September 2009)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Ok. Kein Problem.
> Nicht, dass ich neugierig wäre , aber wie hast du es hinbekommen?



Musste die Festplatte erst mal zu mir schleppen Formatieren denn da wahr vorher ein anderes Mobo drinnen und CPU.
Dann wieder zu ihm nur die Formatierte Festplatte rein die anderen erst mal drausen gelassen und XP Instaliert und dann lief alles.
Ich depp hatte nämlich vergessen das vorher ein Gigabyte drinnen wahr und ich das System neu aufsetzen musste, manchmal sind die Probleme so einfach wenn mans weis , über eine Woche drann rum gemacht und dann gestern wie schon gesagt bei mir zu Hause die wichtigsten Datein Kopiert und Formatiert und wieder hoch und fertig ohne Probleme , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## UnnerveD (30. September 2009)

> Wo ist da der unterschied zum deluxe, ist das viel besser.



Das Deluxe hat eine 16Phasen CPU Spannungsversorgung, das Pro nur 8 - leistungsmäßig merkt man aber keine Unterschiede und sehr viel besser übertakten lässt sich das Deluxe auch nicht, dafür bleibt es kühler aufgrund der größeren Heatpipekonstruktion.


----------



## clickmaster (30. September 2009)

Mein Problem mit dem Asus P5Q Deluxe ist, dass es nur mit einem RAM-Riegel bootet. Wenn ich nen weiteren Riegel einbaue, bootet die Kiste nicht. Hab alle Steckplätze durch, der RAM ist neu. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## BigBubby (30. September 2009)

ich habe es so ähnlich, sobalt ich die in dualchannelfähige slots packe. wenn die in verschiedenen sitzen gehts.

Hast du Voltzahl eingestellt? Timings auch von hand?


----------



## UnnerveD (30. September 2009)

Was fürn RAM? Mal in der Vendor List geschaut, ob de rüberhaupt unterstützt wird?
Mein Asus P5Q Pro hatte sich bei meinen reaper auch erst bockig gestellt... einfach mal schauen

mfG


----------



## simpel1970 (30. September 2009)

@snapstar123: Danke für die Rückmeldung...


----------



## simpel1970 (30. September 2009)

@Clickmaster: Hast du beide Riegel schon durchprobiert? Also startet deine Kiste mit jeweils beiden (einzeln gesteckten) Rams?

Edit: Shit, hab den Edit Button vergessen...


----------



## clickmaster (30. September 2009)

Ja ich hatte alle Kombinationen durch.

Folgender RAM war verbaut:

*OCZ2G8002G, Vista Performance Gold*

Der wird laut Handbuch nicht unterstützt. Wir war aber bislang nicht bekannt, dass man da speziell drauf achten muss.

Es hat sich dann herausgestellt, dass das Mainboard nicht defekt ist. Ich habe jetzt Corsair RAM drin und der läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Oktober 2009)

Wenn der nicht auf der Liste steht, heißt dass zwar noch nicht, dass er nicht läuft, aber in deinem Fall stimmts dann halt doch. Gut, dass du noch einen anderen Speicher zum testen griffbereit hattest.


----------



## UnnerveD (1. Oktober 2009)

Jo wie gesagt - manchmal stehen Mainboard <-> RAM im Clinch zueinander - bei mir äußert es sich dahingehend, dass mein RAM net richtig erkannt wird und die EPU 6 Engine jedesmal abkackt, selbst wenn der RAM auf 800MHz läuft -  nunja, hab im Bios undervoltet und runtergetaktet, unter windows war eben ein stück komfortabler...


----------



## BenGun_ (6. Oktober 2009)

Hy, habe mal wieder/immernoch ein Problem mit meinem Rechner.
Der Kauf stand schon unter keinem gutem Stern. Erst Grafikkarte defekt, dann Mainboard dann 2 mal der Ram und nun ist auch noch das DVD Rom Laufwerk verreckt.
Aber darum geht es garnicht. Ich habe seltsame Fehler und zwar wenn ich das richtig beobachtet habe ist es wohl nach einem Kaltstart. Der PC startet ins Windows und sofort oder kürzester Zeit erhalte ich einen Bluescreen und der PC startet neu, dann stürzt er evtl nochmal ab, danach ist aber alles gut. 

PC: P5Q-E / Intel 8500 / XFX 260GT / 4x2 Gig Hyper X 1066 / Be quiet 550Watt E6 / Windows XP 64Bit.

Ich habe absolut nichts übertaktet, fast alle Spannungen manuell eingestellt, im Bios (2101) alle Werte auf maximale Kompatibilität gestellt. Memtest 86+ 2.11 läuft fehlerfrei. Small und large Test bei Prime fehlerfrei. Der Fehler ist nicht zu finden. So langsam verzweifel ich hier. Es sind ja wie gesagt fast alle Komponenten bis auf die CPU schon mal ersetzt worden weil sie kaputt waren. Wißt ihr einen Rat?


----------



## BigBubby (6. Oktober 2009)

So wie das klingt würde ich sagen dein NT ist schrott und hat so auch nach und nach alle anderen teile gekillt
(rein spekulativ)


----------



## DocEvil (6. Oktober 2009)

so, auch ich möchte nun kurz meine Erfahrung beim Einbau eines P5Q Mainboards schildern.

Beim ersten Einbauversuch bekam ich direkt beim hochfahren den Hinweis das *"USB/Device is over current Status, System will be shutdown in 15 Seconds".*

Nach dem ersten Schreck, erstmal alles was mit USB zu tun hat abgeklemmt, sowohl interne Verkabelung wie auch an den externen USB Anschlüssen.

Leider blieb die Fehlermeldung auch beim näachsten Mal. Daher nochmal ins Handbuch geschaut, und festgestellt, das oben links, bei dem PS2 Anschluß wohl von Asus ein Jumper vergessen wurde.

Nachdem ich also vom alten Board nen Jumper augesteckt hatte, erfolgte ein weiterer Versuch.
Doch auch dieser endete mit der obigen Fehlermeldung. 
Auch ein BIOS Zugriff bliebt erfolglos, da er zwar STRG+ALT+ENTF als Eingabe akzeptierte, allerdings ein einfacher Druck auf ENTF um ins BIOS zu gelangen nicht annahm.

Somit fing dann die zweite Phase meines Neueinbaus an, Testaufbau außerhalb des Gehäuses mit den nötigsten Komponenten, GraKa, Tastatur, RAM, ohne HDD. 
Nachdem der Testaufbau fertig war, neuer Versuch, diesmal keine Fehlermeldung mehr vorhanden.
Somit war also klar dass das Board ansich keinen Fehler aufwies.

Während dem erneuten Aufbau, fiel mir auf das die Slotblende hinten für die Mainboard Anschlüsse gepolstert und silber beschichtet ist. Vermutlich ist die Beschichtung schwach Strom leitend und hat durch berührung am USB Port einen Fehlerstrom verursacht.

Eine andere Erklärung habe ich ansonsten nicht für die Fehlermeldung. Mittlerweile ist das Board im Gehäuse verbaut, und es gibt auch keine Probleme mehr mit USB, bzw. BIOS Zugriff ist nun auch problemlos möglich.

Hoffe, ich konnte ein paar interessante Fakten beisteuern.


----------



## BenGun_ (6. Oktober 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> So wie das klingt würde ich sagen dein NT ist schrott und hat so auch nach und nach alle anderen teile gekillt
> (rein spekulativ)


 
Das Problem tritt ja nur bei ca 10-20% alle Starts auf. Die anderen Komponenten gekillt hm. Mitm nem Spannungsmessgerät beim Start nachmessen wird wohl nicht viel bringen befürchte ich. Die Grafikkarte 
war damals schon neu kaputt, das Mainboard wollte auf einmal nicht mehr booten und der Ram hat irgendwann einfach angefangen Errors unter Memtest zu produzieren und das Laufwerk geht nur noch auf und zu und ließt nicht mehr. Alles irgendwie keine Fehler die ich auf das Netzteil zurück führen könnte/wollte. Habe den heute morgen mal gestartet und direkt Memtest laufen laßen. Mal sehen was das Ergebniss ist wenn ich zu Hause bin. Wenn es ein Netzteilfehler wäre müßte sich der Fehler doch schon vorm Windowsboot äußern, oder nicht!?


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Oktober 2009)

@BenGun_: Ich würde das NT als Fehlerquelle auch nicht ausschließen. Die Dark Power Serie von Be Quiet hat ja in letzter Zeit keine guten Schlagzeilen gehabt. Kaltstartprobleme sind u.a. des öfteren genannt worden. Hast du nicht ein anderes NT, dass du testweise einbauen könntest?


----------



## BenGun_ (6. Oktober 2009)

Ist kein Dark Power sondern ein E6 600Watt Straight Power, ne ein vergleichbares habe ich nicht.
Nur noch son popel 300Watt Noname Müll damit ich hin und wieder die 12V Wasserpumpe ohne Rechner betreiben kann ^^.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Oktober 2009)

Sorry, mein Fehler! ich meinte die Straight Power Serie.


----------



## BigBubby (6. Oktober 2009)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> Ist kein Dark Power sondern ein E6 600Watt Straight Power, ne ein vergleichbares habe ich nicht.
> Nur noch son popel 300Watt Noname Müll damit ich hin und wieder die 12V Wasserpumpe ohne Rechner betreiben kann ^^.


Es reicht ja, wenn ein Kondensator oder ähnliches im NT ab und zu seine sperenzins macht und dann mal für millisekunden eine falsche spannung gibt. Das kann dann schon mal nur die Steuerung im Laufwerk zerstören.
Natürlich kannst du ein seltener Pechvogel sein, aber davon geh ich mal nicht aus. Da also nach und nach alles kaputgeht, würde ich das NT sehr unter verdacht nehmen. Die werden oft unterschätzt.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Oktober 2009)

@BenGun_: Irgendein Bekannter, der dir mit einem NT aushelfen kann?


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Oktober 2009)

Ist das eigentlich normal, wenn ich meinen Rechner das erste mal am Tag einschalte das der gleich aus geht und dann normal startet. Hab nen P5Q Pro.
Hab den Rechner an ner Stechdosenleiste die über Nacht aus ist.


----------



## BigBubby (6. Oktober 2009)

Ja ist normal. Liegt an der Steckdosenleiste. Wenn du die nicht ausmachen würdest, würde er das auch nicht machen.


----------



## utacat (6. Oktober 2009)

@Jack ONeil
Ist normal. Habe auch das P5Q Pro Board. Dieses Phänomen heißt An-Aus-An Bug und ist ein sogenanntes Feature von Asus um die Hardware beim Übertakten zu schützen. 
Habe diesen Bug seit dem Einsetzen meiner neuen Speicher (1066), welche ich manuell im Bios einstellen musste.
Also vollkommen normal.

Gruß utacat


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Oktober 2009)

Kommt aber normalerweise nur vor, wenn im Bios übertaktet bzw. Einstellungen verändert wurde(n).


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Oktober 2009)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Kommt aber normalerweise nur vor, wenn im Bios übertaktet bzw. Einstellungen verändert wurde(n).


 

Hab meine Cpu übertaktet


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. Oktober 2009)

Is das was tolles???? Habe meine auch Übertaktet....


----------



## Doandu (6. Oktober 2009)

und ich auch 

Sogar noch mit Referenzkühler und Undervolting^^


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Oktober 2009)

Hab meine auch übertaktet...
Und das Feature ist etwas super tolles! Will es gar nicht mehr missen .

Das gleiche hatte ich auch auf meinem P5B Board. Hatte...von heute auf morgen war es weg!  Ohne das ich irgendetwas im Bios verstellt hatte (auch keine Bios-Update)!

Keine Ahnung wieso, aber das schöne Feature habe ich bei dem Board nicht mehr. Werde mich demnächst bei Asus beschweren, will das Feature zurückhaben für das ich ja schließlich auch Geld bezahlt habe .


----------



## jade2 (10. Oktober 2009)

Frage:

kann ich einfach meine 2 mal 2 GB RAM  OCZ Platinum1066
auf  8GB erweitern (noch mal das gleiche,-oder Corsair)
oder gibt es im Dual Chanel Probleme???
Habe das P5Q DeLuxe


----------



## jade2 (10. Oktober 2009)

@ BenGun

tippe auch auf dein Netzteil
schau mal ins Netzteilforum,-
dort werden, momentan,von Be Quiet viele Probleme berichtet, 
außerdem ist bekannt, das bei Be Quiet und die 200er Grafikkarten
nicht nachvollziehbare Probs auftreten
(solche Probs, wie du hast)

wie alt ist dein Netzteil?


----------



## Doandu (10. Oktober 2009)

jade2 schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> kann ich einfach meine 2 mal 2 GB RAM  OCZ Platinum1066
> auf  8GB erweitern (noch mal das gleiche,-oder Corsair)
> ...




gehen tut fast alles. Wenn du aber Kompatibilitätsprobleme vermeiden willst, würde ich dir zu dem selbem Ram oder min. dem selben Hersteller raten

Gruß Doandu


----------



## brauche_input (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mir das Asus P5Q gekauft und habe angst das es in 1oder 2 monaten(wenn mein rechner endlich fertig ist) nicht laufen wird, oder zu heiss wird bei400mhz/fsb und irgendwann den geist aufgibt.
Habe nämlich schon so einige treads dazu über google gefunden.

Klar, ich koche ungelegte eier,aber eine gute vorbereitung ist immer die halbe miete.

Es währe schön wenn jemand mit erfahrung in diesem thema, etwas dazu äussern könnte.

Ich weiss aber auch wenn mein rechner dann nicht laufen sollte, das es nur am board liegen kann, und werde es dann umtauschen..


----------



## True Monkey (17. Oktober 2009)

400 fsb ist für das Board langweilig......was soll dabei passieren ?


----------



## brauche_input (17. Oktober 2009)

@true monkey 

google mal p5q zu heiss/warm .....oder auch interressant ist die verkäuferbewertung auf guenstiger.de , wo jemand schreibt dass deswegen sein board abgefackelt ist.


----------



## brauche_input (17. Oktober 2009)

habe eigentlich nur angst ein montagsmodell erwischt zu haben.......bis jetzt weiss ich das nur leider noch nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich brauche nicht googeln .....ich übertakte öfter welche.

Und bei mir auf den Tisch landen Boards die nicht mehr funzen ....und die P5q serie habe ich selten wieder auf den Tisch.....da gibt es ganz andere Highlights (R.E. zb.)

Und ich gehöre zu den Menschen die nicht viel auf bewertungen geben da diese meistens emotionell geprägt sind 

googeln kann man zu alles ....und zu jeden Thema gibt es irgendwas .....von daher gibt es ja nur Schrott........google doch mal nach einem 100% funzenden Board ....ohne jeglichen Fehler


----------



## brauche_input (17. Oktober 2009)

was ist denn r.e.?

irgendwie hilft mir das leider nicht weiter.....vielleicht sollte ich dazu einen extra tread aufmachen der sich speziell an die p5q user wendet die dieses problem haben.....vielleicht meldet sich ja jemand.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Oktober 2009)

^^Rampage Extreme

Und ich glaube kaum das dir dabei jemand helfen kann herauszufinden ob dein Board ein Montagsmodell ist.

PS:Ich habe auch ein P5Q-pro.....und das läuft seit über einem Jahr übertaktet und ohne Props(E8600 @ 4,7Ghz)


----------



## brauche_input (17. Oktober 2009)

na da hast du recht!!^^  mich hätt nur mal interressiert wie viele das problem haben,mit dem p5q(ohne anhang)

Es geht nur um das standart P5Q (ohne anhang)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! das hat andere kühler als die anderen .......das pro hat glaubich im gegensatz dazu ne pipe,wenn ich mich nicht irre...


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Oktober 2009)

brauche_input schrieb:


> na da hast du recht!!^^  mich hätt nur mal interressiert wie viele das problem haben,mit dem p5q(ohne anhang)
> 
> Es geht nur um das standart P5Q (ohne anhang)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! das hat andere kühler als die anderen .......das pro hat glaubich im gegensatz dazu ne pipe,wenn ich mich nicht irre...



Die Kühler sind schon ausreichend wenn du nicht gleich sher hohe Werte für die NB einstellst und die Intel Chipsätze bleiben ja noch kühl.
Bei meinem P5N-D 750SLI da wird der Chipsatz erst mal richtig heis weshalb auch ein Lüfter dabei ist und eine Heatpipe habe ich auch nicht.
Wenn du 400Mhz FSB haben willst brauchst du wahrscheinlich nicht mal irgendeine Spannung verändern das müsste das Board auch so schaffen höchstens der CPU ein bisschen Spannung.
Es währe halt gut wenn du ein paar Lüfter im Gehäuse hast und bei dennen wo das Board abgefackelt ist die haben wahrscheinlich ein paar Volt zuviel draufgegeben deshalb immer erst mit Standartspannung probieren und da kann nichts am Board kaputt gehen auser du lässt manche Werte auf Auto denn dann Taktet das Board mit Gefärlicher Spannung aber das wird auch erst bei 500Mhz FSB gefährlich, kannst also bruhigt sein , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## brauche_input (17. Oktober 2009)

naja ,dann bin ich ja beruhigt....obwohl 

...autofunktion und 400mhz=nicht gut??

naja bis es soweit ist werde ich wohl noch das [HOW TO OC] studieren müssen!

da braucht mann ja auch ne menge Programme für soweit ich weiss. 

Wenn ich alle lüfter zusammenzähle, komme ich auf 7...davon allein schon drei minis für den ram


----------



## schiker (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir ein P5Q Deluxe gekauft und würde es ganz gerne mit einem Q9650 Core2Quad betreiben. Leider kriege ich das Board nicht zum laufen, es startet dauernd neu und ich komme daher nicht mal ins Bios.
Benötige daher Hilfe, da ich absolut nicht mehr weiß was ich noch tun kann.

Mein Netzteil schafft 460W und hat 18 Pins + 4 Pins. Über einen Adapter zu 24 Pins betreibe ich mein aktuelles (altes) Board, Netzteil ist also ok.
Speicher habe ich mir zu dem Board dazubestellt: DDR2 2x2048MB Kit G.Skill PC-1000 CL5 - wurde auch in einem weiteren PC getestet, läuft dort.
Zum testen habe ich eine Radeon X300 verwendet, diese läuft ebenfalls in meinem aktuellen PC.

Ohne RAM gibt das Board ein Pieps-Signal (lang kurz kurz), was auch völlig korrekt ist.
Die CPU kann ich eigentlich auch ausschließen, da es mit einem weiteren Prozessor (Core2Duo) auch nicht startet.

Beim aller ersten Start bekam ich sogar ein Bild. Da keine Tastatur angeschlossen war, wurde versucht das OS zu starten, ging aber nicht, da keine Platte dran war. Beim erneuten Start versuchte ich dann ins Bios zu kommen, jedoch ohne Erfolg, das das Board kurz darauf anfing sich neuzustarten.
Woran könnte es liegen? Was könnte ich noch ausprobieren um die Fehlerquelle zu finden?

Ist meine Frage hier im Thread überhaupt richtig?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Oktober 2009)

schiker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe mir ein P5Q Deluxe gekauft und würde es ganz gerne mit einem Q9650 Core2Quad betreiben. Leider kriege ich das Board nicht zum laufen, es startet dauernd neu und ich komme daher nicht mal ins Bios.
> Benötige daher Hilfe, da ich absolut nicht mehr weiß was ich noch tun kann.
> 
> ...



Musst du wahrscheinlich deine Festplatte Formatieren wenn du die alte noch benutzt aber vorher wichtige Daten sichern.
Ich habe es so zumindestens gehört das wenn du ein neues Board einbaust die Festplatte mit dem alten Board Formatieren und dann neues Board wieder drauf und Windows und alles andere Instalieren.
Zumindestens mit der Festplatte wo Windows und die Treiber vom alten Board drauf sind.
Das wahr bei mir auch so und so hat es dann funktioniert alles Problemlos gestartet Windows Instaliert und dann die Treiber.
Du kannst auch erst mal probieren alle alten Treiber zu löschen und vieleicht klappts aber dann kann es auch Instabiel sein, also am besten Platte Formatieren mit dem alten Mobo und wieder neues einbauen und Windows drauf sowie Treiber , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## BigBubby (18. Oktober 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Musst du wahrscheinlich deine Festplatte Formatieren wenn du die alte noch benutzt aber vorher wichtige Daten sichern.
> Ich habe es so zumindestens gehört das wenn du ein neues Board einbaust die Festplatte mit dem alten Board Formatieren und dann neues Board wieder drauf und Windows und alles andere Instalieren.
> Zumindestens mit der Festplatte wo Windows und die Treiber vom alten Board drauf sind.
> Das wahr bei mir auch so und so hat es dann funktioniert alles Problemlos gestartet Windows Instaliert und dann die Treiber.
> Du kannst auch erst mal probieren alle alten Treiber zu löschen und vieleicht klappts aber dann kann es auch Instabiel sein, also am besten Platte Formatieren mit dem alten Mobo und wieder neues einbauen und Windows drauf sowie Treiber , Mfg Snapstar


ich glaube du hast ihn nicht ganz rchtig verstanden. er kommt ja nicht mal soweit, dass er es löschen kann.
ist also wohl ein hardwareproblem.

1. resete mal dein bios, vielleciht hilft das schon.
2. wenn das nicht hilft leihe dir mal von freudn bekannten ein stärkeres netzteil, kann an dem liegen. die alten zwar lange, aber nicht ewig.
3. wenn es das nicht war, tippe ich, dass das mobo einfach einen schlag weg hat


----------



## Raeven (18. Oktober 2009)

Habe mir auch das P5Q Pro zugelegt und muß sagen; SUPER !!!
Am besten gefällt mir die Lüftersteuerung des Boards. So leise war mein PC noch nie. Auch die Möglichkeit der Übertaktung der CPU verlief völlig problemlos und bei der Gelegenheit hab ich auch gleich die Werte vom RAM richtig eingestellt.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Oktober 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> ich glaube du hast ihn nicht ganz rchtig verstanden. er kommt ja nicht mal soweit, dass er es löschen kann.
> ist also wohl ein hardwareproblem.
> 
> 1. resete mal dein bios, vielleciht hilft das schon.
> ...



Ich meine er soll auch sein altes Mobo nehmen und die Platte Formatieren bei einen Kumpel wahrs das selbe Problem bis wir halt das alte Mobo Montiert haben und die Platte Formatiert haben und anschliesend wie schon beschrieben und es hat auf anhieb geklappt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## BigBubby (18. Oktober 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Ich meine er soll auch sein altes Mobo nehmen und die Platte Formatieren bei einen Kumpel wahrs das selbe Problem bis wir halt das alte Mobo Montiert haben und die Platte Formatiert haben und anschliesend wie schon beschrieben und es hat auf anhieb geklappt , Mfg Snapstar


das ist quatsch. wenn er es nicht mal bis ins bios schafft, hat das nichts mit der hdd zu tun, es sei denn sie produziert einen kurzschluss oder ähhnliches. da hilft dann aber auch kein formatieren.
das formatieren kann man auch, wenn man windows neuinstalliert. das er das sowieso machen sollte sehe ich mal als lohgisch an. aber wir müssen es erst mal schaffen, dass er überhaupt formatieren kann.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Oktober 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> das ist quatsch. wenn er es nicht mal bis ins bios schafft, hat das nichts mit der hdd zu tun, es sei denn sie produziert einen kurzschluss oder ähhnliches. da hilft dann aber auch kein formatieren.
> das formatieren kann man auch, wenn man windows neuinstalliert. das er das sowieso machen sollte sehe ich mal als lohgisch an. aber wir müssen es erst mal schaffen, dass er überhaupt formatieren kann.



Bei mir wahr es ja genauso er hat imer Neustarts gemacht und kahm auch nicht ins Bios vieleicht hat er auch mehrere HDDs und ein RAID system.
Ich weis es dann auch nicht oder zurück schicken denn dann hat das Mobo eien Knax weg oder der Prozzi.
Am besten den Prozi mal raus und schauen wie die Kontakte aussehen hab auch mal eine defekte CPU bekommen und da wahr das selbe Spiel nichts ging nur an und aus , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## schiker (18. Oktober 2009)

Danke für eure Rückmeldung. Ich habe den Fehler gefunden.
Es war tatsächlich das Netzteil, scheinbar zu wenig Saft auf der einen Ader. Mit einem schwächeren Netzteil aber einer anderen Spannungsverteilung lief es problemlos. Werde mir also ein neues Netzteil kaufen müssen.
Danke nochmal.


----------



## brauche_input (21. Oktober 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Wenn du 400Mhz FSB haben willst brauchst du wahrscheinlich nicht mal irgendeine Spannung verändern das müsste das Board auch so schaffen höchstens der CPU ein bisschen Spannung.
> Es währe halt gut wenn du ein paar Lüfter im Gehäuse hast und bei dennen wo das Board abgefackelt ist die haben wahrscheinlich ein paar Volt zuviel draufgegeben deshalb immer erst mit Standartspannung probieren und da kann nichts am Board kaputt gehen auser du lässt manche Werte auf Auto denn dann Taktet das Board mit Gefärlicher Spannung aber das wird auch erst bei 500Mhz FSB gefährlich, kannst also bruhigt sein , Mfg Snapstar



Also..dann werde ich erst bei dem standart takt 3ghz@333 bzw. 1333 die automatikken auf manuell abändern, und dann erst von 333 auf 400 mhz ändern. somit sollten die spannungen sich nicht verändern und in der 333 konfig. bleiben, richtig?! 
Wenns dann läuft lass ich alles unter prime 95 laufen, richtig?!


----------



## snapstar123 (21. Oktober 2009)

brauche_input schrieb:


> Also..dann werde ich erst bei dem standart takt 3ghz@333 bzw. 1333 die automatikken auf manuell abändern, und dann erst von 333 auf 400 mhz ändern. somit sollten die spannungen sich nicht verändern und in der 333 konfig. bleiben, richtig?!
> Wenns dann läuft lass ich alles unter prime 95 laufen, richtig?!



Ja genau und schau vorallem auf die Temps und achte mal drauf was dein Board bei Auto so alles an Spannung erhöht wenn du 400Mhz FSB einstellst.
Dann schau was die minimalen Spannungen sind und probiere es damit auser bei der CPU da musst du wahrscheinlich etwas an Spannung dazu geben.
Wenn er Stabil arbeitet und du alle Spannungen Notiert hast am besten mit Everest Ultimate auslesen wieder zurück ins Bios stell alles auf Manuel und die niedrigste Spannungen ein.
Wenn er dann nich Stabil ist weist du ja was er bei Auto so an Spannung gegeben hat und dann langsam die Spannungen anpassen bis alles Stabil ist.
Also erst Auto und Spannungen Notieren anschliesend alles Manuel auf die niedrigste Spannungen stellen und probieren.
Was wichtig ist, ist den PCIe Takt zu fixen und zwar auf 100Mhz denn sonst wird er mit hoch gezogen und das ist nicht gut obwohl manche auch damit rum experementieren aber ich würde die finger davon lassen denn es kann deine Laufwerke und Platten schrotten also auf 100Mhz stellen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## riedochs (22. Oktober 2009)

Da heute mein Gigabyte zurück geht wegen Problemen mit 4x 2GB Modulen (Kingston Value) die Frage:

Hat jemand das Board hier mit Vollbestückung am laufen: ASUS P5Q SE Plus, P45 (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) (90-MIB6M0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Tobi209 (22. Oktober 2009)

hallo also ich habe das p5q pro mit vollbestückung am laufen. und muss sagen es gab noch keine probleme.


----------



## Stormbringer (23. Oktober 2009)

ich glaubs nicht... asus gibt für das p5q dlx ein efi-"bios" raus... 

das muss ich heut abend ausprobieren....

details hier


@riedochs: habe das größere board (dlx), läuft aber mit 4x2gb corsair xms2 einwandfei.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Oktober 2009)

Das ist die Nachricht des Tages. 
Und ich komme dieses WE nicht dazu es auszuprobieren 
Kannst du uns berichten, ob es einwandfrei läuft?


----------



## Stormbringer (23. Oktober 2009)

mal schauen wie es mit der zeit ausschaut.
einer aus dem luxx hats es schon drauf... mich würde interessieren wo das abgelegt wird? im rom, auf der express gate ssd (das wäre genial) oder doch auf der platte?


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich schätze mal, das es ebenfalls im rom abgelegt wird. Gibt zwar inzwischen schon einige Diskussionen im Netz dazu, aber keine Aussage, dass es neue Wege bezüglich der Ablage geht. Scheint wohl in der Hinsicht beim Alten zu bleiben.
Auf alle Fälle kann man problemlos auch wieder zurückflashen, falls es einem nicht zusagt. Von manchen wird bereits auch von Bugs berichtet (ist ja aber auch nichts ungewöhnliches).

Bin trotzdem auf das neue EFI gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.

edit: kann der LuXXer dazu etwas berichten? Der müsste es doch eigentlich sagen können!?


----------



## riedochs (23. Oktober 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich glaubs nicht... asus gibt für das p5q dlx ein efi-"bios" raus...
> 
> das muss ich heut abend ausprobieren....
> 
> ...



Danke, aber zu spät. Ist ein MSI P45 Platinum geworden.


----------



## D.Knatterton (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe seit kurzem das Asus P5QD Turbo läuft bis jetzt ganz gut. Hat da jemand Erfahrung da mit?


----------



## Stormbringer (24. Oktober 2009)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, das es ebenfalls im rom abgelegt wird. Gibt zwar inzwischen schon einige Diskussionen im Netz dazu, aber keine Aussage, dass es neue Wege bezüglich der Ablage geht. Scheint wohl in der Hinsicht beim Alten zu bleiben.
> Auf alle Fälle kann man problemlos auch wieder zurückflashen, falls es einem nicht zusagt. Von manchen wird bereits auch von Bugs berichtet (ist ja aber auch nichts ungewöhnliches).
> 
> Bin trotzdem auf das neue EFI gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.
> ...



nun - er sagt es läuft und der speicher wird erkannt. ich weiss... ausführlicher könnte es schon sein... 
zum nachlesen: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=551224&page=68


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Oktober 2009)

Alles klar  Dürfte in der Tat ausführlicher sein. Schau ma mal, ob es irgendwo nachzulesen ist. Danke dir.

Edit: Wenn es interessiert, hier ist ein Praxistest des EFI-Bios von locojens.


----------



## BigBubby (1. November 2009)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage:

Hat mal jemand versucht eine Xonar DX auf den PCI-E Slot ganz oben anzuschliessen? Kollidiert das mit dem Bridgekühler?
Alternative hat mal einer probiert die Karte über die PCI-E-Graka slots anzuschließen?
Oder muss es auf eine D1 hinauslaufen?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
habe seit gestern ein großes Problem.

Mein System seit 8 Monaten:
- Core 2 Duo E8500
- Asus P5Q Pro
- 2x2 GB OCZ 1066 Ram
- Zotac GTX 275 (seit 5 Monaten)
- Be Quiet 550W
- Xigmatek S1284 Kühler

Nun habe ich ein sehr günstiges Angebot mit einem Q9550 (neu, E0-Stepping, laut Intelsiegel am 14.09.2009 abgepackt) abgepasst und gestern kam er endlich. Tja eingebaut und was sehe ich Bluescreens in allen Variationen. Bios läuft (Version 1613 glaube ich; bin gerade nicht zu Hause um sicherzugehen), aber XP und Win7 RC brechen schon beim booten oder nach dem Systemstart zusammen, sogar eine XP-Neuinstallation wird verweigert (beim Kopieren der ersten Dateien, "Kopierfehler"), auch wenn es nicht notwendig gewesen wäre.
Problem ist auch, dass der E8500 am Samstag bei Ebay ausläuft. Habe nach nach 5 Stunden und unzähligen Bioseinstellungen aufgegeben und den Duo wieder draufgepackt; alles läuft nun wieder.

Was empfehlt ihr mir? Gibts Lösungsvorschläge?
Mir läuft auch leider die Zeit davon und WLP geht mir auch aus. 

Vielen Dank an alle schnellen Antworten.


----------



## BigBubby (5. November 2009)

blöde frage, aber einfach mal ein Biosreset gemacht, wenn du den neuen drin hast? Auch mal versucht ein neues system auf einer extra partition aufzusetzen? vielleicht irgend ein seltsamer ausnahmefehler.

Das der CPU schrott ist, passiert nur sehr selten.

Wegen dem E8500 wenn der Samstag ausläuft kann der vor Dienstag nicht zu dir überwiesen haben, damit brauchst du vor Donnerstag den auch nicht losschicken, also noch eine gute woche zeit fehler zu suchen.

Also gucken ob nicht doch neueres bios da ist
mal einen Ramblock rausnehmen
bios reseten
neues windows

Wenn das alles nichts bringt, suchen wir weiter


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. November 2009)

danke für die schnelle antwort,
hatte ich aber alles schon probiert.

xp ließ sich wie gesagt erst garnicht installieren, schon beim kopieren der ersten daten meldet er fehler. bei win 7 RC hats geklappt, ist jedoch dann wieder im betrieb abgestürt: bluescreen. mit vista versuch ichs auch garnicht mehr.

biosreset hatte leider auch nicht geholfen, also bleibt wohl noch ein bios-update aus, sollte meinen recherchen zufolge aber funktionieren.

ich wollte die cpu am wochenende nochmal auf einem anderen board testen, so könnte ich einen defekt zumindest ausschließen.


----------



## BigBubby (5. November 2009)

wie wäre es auch mal den bluescreenfehelr aufzuschreiben


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. November 2009)

Q9550 E0, P5Q = bluescreen - Prozessoren

Q9550 E0, P5Q = bluescreen - Forum - CHIP Online

Q9550 E0, P5Q = bluescreen - Seite 2 - ForumBase

so, da ich leider gerade noch nicht zu hause bin, hier ein paar links dazu. derjenige scheint genau das gleiche problem zu haben und hat wie´s aussieht auch gleiche/ähnliche komponenten.

hilft das schonmal weiter?


----------



## snapstar123 (6. November 2009)

Kurze Frage hoffe bin hier richtig habe zwar ein Asus aber das P5N-D.
Die Frage ist mit welchen Programm ich im Windows die Spannungen von NB, SB, HT auslesen kann.
Damit ich einfach alles auf Auto stellen kann im Bios um einen hohen FSB zu erreichen denn so komme ich nicht über 400Mhz aber ich weis das mit dem Mobo mehr drinnen ist mindestens 450Mhz aber da will ich eben alles auf Auto stellen und dann im Windows schauen was er für Spannungen einstellt damit ich ungefähr einen Richtwert habe.
Es gibt ja von Asus eine Software oder habe zwar alles mögliche wie Everest Asus Probe II aber damit kann ich nicht die Spannungen auslesen von der NB, SB und HT, also müsste es ein Overclocking Programm für Windows sein denn damit kann man ja im Windows Übertakten und müsste doch auch die Spannungen anzeigen.
Währe froh wenn mir jemand helfen könnte , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## para_dox (6. November 2009)

Hallo an alle,
habe eine Frage zu meinem P5Q-E! Ich kann im Bios die CPU-Spannung bei meinem Q9400 nicht UNTER 1,25V einstellen, sobald ich sie niedriger setzen will kommt sofort automatisch. MIt meinem alten Q6600 ging diese aber niedriger einzustellen! Ich habe auch schon andere Bios-Versionen probiert, als das aktuellste, auch die MOD-Biosversionen. Meine VID ist unter last 1,1875V...ich würde halt gerne weniger Saft geben als 1,25.
Vllt könnt ihr mir hier helfen, habe im Internet nirgendwo etwas zu diesem Preoblem gefunden!
MfG Para


----------



## Aska (6. November 2009)

Habe eine Frage zum Asus P5Q
Wieviele Stellen haben eure Seriennummern dieses Modells?
Hab Probleme mit nem Händler! Zum Abgleich  brauch ich die Daten.
Sprich wieviel Stellen die Nummer haben, ob noch Buchstaben drin sind bzw. evtl die ersten2 oder 3 stellen genau um festzustellen ob bei dieser serie alle gleich anfangen 
Asus support is ein krampf
Und ob sie auf dem board und verpackung zufinden ist

Vielen dank schonmal vorab


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. November 2009)

hallo aska,
mein p5q pro hat eine 12-stellige seriennummer und beginnt mit 8CM.......
(steht bei mir außen auf der verpackung)

ich hoffe, ich konnte damit etwas weiterhelfen


----------



## snapstar123 (7. November 2009)

Hat keiner eine Ahnung wie ich die Spannungen im Windows auslesen kann wenn ich im Bios alles auf Auto stelle vorallem NB, SB und HT damit ich weis bei welchen FSB ich welche Spannungen brauch.
Währe echt nett von euch wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## in-vino-veritas (7. November 2009)

HW Monitor kann das z.B. hier guckst du im* Thread* 

Ich habe aein anderes Anliegen:

Weiß jemand, wie man *AHCI* Platten, Windows 7, Intel-Chipsatz und Marvell Controller mit* eSata* in Einklang bringt?? Ich habe nämlich ne ICY Box mit eSATA Anschluss, allerdings bekomme ich nie den richtigen Treiber dafür in 7! Dann wird sie mal kurz erkannt und ich kann sehr schnell auf die Platte kopieren aber von der Platte *auf* den PC geht gar nicht!!!...

Jemand das schon lösen können?


----------



## snapstar123 (7. November 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> HW Monitor kann das z.B. hier guckst du im* Thread*
> 
> Ich habe aein anderes Anliegen:
> 
> ...



Danke dir für die Info leider kann ich dir nicht helfen da mein Mobo nicht diese funktionen hat aber trozdem Danke , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Aska (7. November 2009)

SN nur auf der verpackung?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (7. November 2009)

Der Händler muss dir doch sagen können, wo die Seriennummer steht! Auf dem Mobo ist ein Aufkleber neben den Speicherbänken und auf dem Karton steht sie auch nochmal an der Seite! Wieviele Stellen die hat, weiß ich gerade auch nicht....


----------



## Firestriker (8. November 2009)

@ Kamino99

Nimm doch das P5Q Pro Turbo, ist das neue Modell von beiden und soll genauso gut gehen wie das Pro.
Das Pro Turbo (was ich seit 1 Woche selbst hab) hat übrigens ein IDE-Controller von JMicron welchen besser als der von Marvell ist, ich hab keine Probleme mit meinen IDE-Laufwerken und E-Sata Hotswap funktioniert auch bestens.

Kann das Board bis jetzt nur jedem Empfehlen.


----------



## harl.e.kin (9. November 2009)

P5Q Deluxe hat nen neues BIOS bekommen. 2301 hats schon jemand getestet?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. November 2009)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> P5Q Deluxe hat nen neues BIOS bekommen. 2301 hats schon jemand getestet?


Ja, hatte es kurz vorm EFI Bios drauf, lief ganz normal!

Große Änderungen zum 2201 gab es ja auch nicht 
Nur ein paar mehr Prozessoren....


----------



## Skaos (18. November 2009)

Ich frag mal zusätzlich zu meinen Thread hier auch noch nach:

Woran liegts, dass ich kein Bild auf den Monitor bekomme.. es kommen keine Fehler ber Speaker, die Graka hab ich getauscht und auch auf anderen Boards probiert, dort bringen sie Bild, nur auf dem P5Q Pro weigern sie sich.. hab auch mal den unteren, bis dato unbenutzten, PCIe Steckplatz genutzt, leider mit dem gleichen Ergebnis, wie kann das passieren, wie ich das Board probehalber auf dem Schreibtisch angeschlossen hatte gabs keine Probs.. ich versteh nich, das gar keine Fehlermeldungen in Bild- oder Audio-Form kommen..
Hatte jemand schon ähnliche Probs und kann mir evtl. weiterhelfen??

MfG Skaos


----------



## BigBubby (18. November 2009)

Nimm mal Graka raus, wenn dann auch kein Piepton kommt, nimm Ram raus, wenn immer noch keiner kommt ist zu 90% das Board hin. Wenns nach rausnehmen des Rams piept, kommt es vermutlich mit dem Ram nicht klar, wenns nach der graka schon piept, was ich nicht glaube, kommt es halt mit diesern icht klar.
Aber du hast auf jeden Fall einen Speaker angeschlossne? (man muss immer erst mal von den kleinsten Fehlern ausgehen.)


----------



## Skaos (18. November 2009)

^^ jab der is dran 

Wenn die Graka draußen ist kommt auch kein Ton.. Mit Ram auch raus hab ichs noch nich probiert, danke für den Tipp, werd ich wenn ich nach Hause komme mal machen.. Komisch is eben nur, dass vor dem Einbau ins Gehäuse (gut das is wegen Bastelarbeiten auch schon wieder fast 3 Wochen her) alles mit einander harmonierte..

Am Ram kanns auch kaum liegen, da dieser schon ne ganze Weile in meinem System ackert.. Ich fürchte langsam echt, ich werde gar keinen Ton bekommen..

Danke schonma bis hierhin, wenn noch jemand Ideen hat immer her damit 

MfG Skaos


----------



## BigBubby (18. November 2009)

Kann sein, dass beim einbau es irgendwo einen kleine schlag bekommen hat.

Es kann sogar sein, dass wenn du es ausbaust, es wieder funktioniet und sich irgendwo nur ein kleiner kurzschluss entwickelt hatte oder irgendwie sowas.


----------



## Skaos (18. November 2009)

Naja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, wert heut abend nochma etwas rumdoktern denk ich, hatte da nur gestern keine Nerven mehr zu.. nach zig Wochen Umbau endlich die Kiste wieder zusammengesetzt und dann das.. und mit Wakü und Ausbauen is ja immer so ne Sache.. zum Glück steht das Board noch nich unter Wasser.. 

Danke dir,
MfG Skaos


----------



## simpel1970 (18. November 2009)

Wenn es außerhalb des Gehäuses funktionierte und nun nicht mehr, kann das evtl. auch an zuvielen gestetzten Abstandshaltern liegen. Bau das Board noch mal aus und probiere ob es noch (außerhalb des Gehäuses) funktioniert. Wenn es dann nicht geht, alle Komponenten (außer CPU und CPU Kühler) ausbauen. Nur Strom auf Mobo und CPU und den Systemlautsprecher anschließen. Wenn dann keine Beep-Codes ausgegeben werden ist Mobo oder CPU hinüber.

Wenn es beim "Tischaufbau" klappt, unbedingt die Abstandshalter fürs Mobo im Gehäuse kontrollieren, ob da nicht einer zuviel drin ist.


----------



## Skaos (18. November 2009)

Danke auch dir, werd ich testen.

Was können zuviele Abstandhalter für Auswirkungen haben?? Hab das Gehäuse btw auch lackieren lassen, aber das dürfte ja keine Probs bringen, oder?

MfG Skaos


----------



## simpel1970 (18. November 2009)

Ne lackieren macht nichts (solange die Hardware dabei ausgbaut war )

Zuviele Abstandshalter (also falls einer nicht hinter einer Verschraubung des Mobos sitzt und auf das Mobo drückt) können Kurzschlüsse hervorrufen. Im schlimmsten Fall, schrottest du dir damit das Mobo.


----------



## Skaos (18. November 2009)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Ne lackieren macht nichts (solange die Hardware dabei ausgbaut war )



Ich wusste da war noch was.. Verdammt.. 

Na ich guck nachher mal drunter, muss es ja eh ausbauen, bin mir aber eigentlicher keiner Schuld bewusst 

MfG Skaos


----------



## simpel1970 (18. November 2009)

Skaos schrieb:


> Ich wusste da war noch was.. Verdammt..


 
Zumindest ist dann die Hardware stimmig zur Gehäusefarbe


----------



## Skaos (18. November 2009)

^^ wenn das Board echt übern Jordan sein sollte werde ich da nochma drüber nachdenken


----------



## simpel1970 (18. November 2009)

Warum nicht...rein für die Bildergalerie wäre das bestimmt ne feine Sache.


----------



## Skaos (18. November 2009)

Jab aber erstma hab ich wie gesagt noch Hoffnung, dass das Board noch irgendwie zu retten is.. vl hat ja noch einer ne Zündende Idee, oder der erneute Ein- und Ausbau bringt Punkte


----------



## simpel1970 (18. November 2009)

Dann probiere mal den Tischaufbau aus. Drücke dir ganz fest die Daumen.


----------



## Skaos (18. November 2009)

Danke dir, heut Abend, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin gibts dann News..


----------



## Skaos (18. November 2009)

So Ram raus bringt ebenfalls keinen Ton, der Speaker funzt aber, grad woanders getestet..

Bios Reset hat btw auch nichts geändert..


----------



## BigBubby (18. November 2009)

ausbauen und hoffen, dass er dann piept, sonst kannst du es einschicken


----------



## simpel1970 (18. November 2009)

Jupp, alles ausbauen, nur Mobo, CPU und Stromversorgung auf Mobo und CPU (den Kühler natürlich auch).


----------



## Skaos (18. November 2009)

So, nun wirds misteriös.. 

ausgebaut.. Piept.. ein herrlicher Ton wenn ihr mich fragt 

Hab das Board mit nem anderen Netzteil zum laufen bekommen.. es ging wie gewohnt und wie es sollte.. Hab das Board dann wieder eingebaut.. wieder nix mehr.. dachte okay, schließt du es mit dem NT an, mit dem es eben noch lief.. ebenfalls Fehlanzeige.. was zum Hänker is das bitte?

Hab übrigens auch mal nach den Abstandhaltern geguckt.. keiner zu wenig oder zu viel.. 

Langsam find ihs richtig komisch.. was kann das noch sein?

MfG Skaos


----------



## BigBubby (18. November 2009)

1. Guck dir die Schraublöcher genau an, am besten mit lupe, vielleicht ein haarriss oder irgendwie sowas.
2. Baue es mal ein ohne diese Maske für die hinteren elemente.
3. Wenn du es dann einbaust, baust du dann auch Festplatten etc schon an? Erst mal ohne probieren.


----------



## Doandu (18. November 2009)

Skaos schrieb:


> So, nun wirds misteriös..
> 
> ausgebaut.. Piept.. ein herrlicher Ton wenn ihr mich fragt
> 
> ...




phhh, sowas habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt. Das kann einen echt aufregen^^

ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du es hinbekommst!


----------



## Skaos (18. November 2009)

Punkt 1 mache ich morgen nochma bei Licht, hab auch grad nich viel Elan, das Boar nochma unter der Wakü vorzukramen muss ich zugeben.. 
Punkt 2 bringt leider keine neuen Ergebnisse
Punkt 3 hab ich so gemacht.. Am Mobo waren HDDs etc. nie angeschlossen, am NT hab ich beide Varianten durch.. ohne Unterschiede leider..

Danke für die neuen Ideen, vl kommen wir ja noch zu einer Lösung des Phänomens 

€dit: Hilfe wie hab ich denn da oben mysteriös geschrieben  .. wobei, wenn man es von dem Wort "Mist" ableitet machts in der ersten Schreibweise fast noch mehr Sinn


----------



## Doandu (18. November 2009)

das glaub ich wohl auch^^


----------



## Skaos (18. November 2009)

Nu denn, ich geh erstma halbglücklich ins Bett, hab mich heut schon nach nem neuen Board umgesehen.. 3 Kreuze, dass zumindest das nun doch nicht nötig is 

Guts Nächtle, Skaos


----------



## True Monkey (18. November 2009)

^^Wie hast du es denn außerhalb des Cases gestartet ?....vllt liegt das Prob an den Case AN/Aus Reset Schalter.


----------



## Skaos (19. November 2009)

Habs mit dem An/Aus schalten von nem andren Gehäuse gestartet, hab aber diesen Verdacht auch schon gehabt.. darum hab ich das leere Case an mein eigentliches gestellt und dessen Anschalter benutzt.. es passierte das gleiche wie immer.. Das Ding is ja auch, das NT springt auch im eigentlichen Case an, also daran sollte es kaum liegen denk ich.. Aber wie gesagt mir gehen echt die Ideen aus.. ich werd die Abstandhalter heute mal noch austauschen, obwohl das Board bei letzten Einbau nur drauf lag und nicht festgeschraubt war.. aber danach weiß ich auch nich weiter..

Das einzige was noch anders war beim externen Aufbau war der CPU-Kühler.. extrern hab ich einen Luftkühler verwendet.. intern hab ich wieder den Heatkiller angeschlossen.. vl liegts an der Backplate, was aber auch unlogisch wäre.. das sind aber halt die einzigen Unterschiede, alles andre war entweder komplett gleich oder konnte bereits ausgeschlossen werden..

MfG Skaos


----------



## simpel1970 (19. November 2009)

Skaos schrieb:


> Das einzige was noch anders war beim externen Aufbau war der CPU-Kühler.. extrern hab ich einen Luftkühler verwendet.. intern hab ich wieder den Heatkiller angeschlossen.. vl liegts an der Backplate, was aber auch unlogisch wäre.. das sind aber halt die einzigen Unterschiede, alles andre war entweder komplett gleich oder konnte bereits ausgeschlossen werden..MfG Skaos


 
Wenn das der einzige Unterschied war, würde ich im Case auch mal nur den Luftkühler montieren.
Kannst du ausschließen, dass die Backplate irgendwo an Leiterbahnen des Mobos anliegt/drückt, oder Kontakt zum MoboTray des Gehäuses hat?


----------



## Skaos (19. November 2009)

Was ich ausschließen kann is, dass die Backplate direkten Kontakt zum Mobo hat, da hier extra ein Gummiteil zwischen liegt.. aber eigentlich dürfte die Backplate selbst durch die Abstandhalter auch keinen Kontakt zum Tray haben.. Das mit dem Luftkühler is so ne Sache, wegen dem Platz  das Cosmos S is zu klein  .. nee das Prob is, die Wakü is bereits gefüllt und die Schläuche hab ich recht kurz gehalten, da is kaum Platz für den Einbau mit dem Freezer 7 pro.. naja aus Fehlern lernt man.. ich werd heute mal noch das andre Board das ich hab einbauen und gucken ob das funzt oder ob das auch Probs macht.. kann doch nich sein sowas.. ich meine es haben viele die Watercool Backplate verbaut.. viele auch im Cosmos S und ich hab noch von keinem gehört, der Probs hatte, ich hab garantiert noch irgendwas andres übersehen, nur was..


----------



## simpel1970 (19. November 2009)

Kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass es mit der Backplate probleme geben könnte, aber wenn das der einzige Unterschied zum Tischaufbau ist...
Wenn es außerhalb ging muss es ja auch im Gehäuse gehen. Gehe gedanklich noch mal gründlich den Tischaufbau durch und schließe nur die Sachen an, die auch beim Tischaufbau dran waren. Kontrolliere, ob nicht doch irgendwo ein ungewollter Kontakt zwischen Gehäuse und Motherboard vorliegt (liegen evtl. irgendwelche Kontakte des Mobos mit der Wasserkühlung vor? Du sagst ja, dass alles sehr eng im Gehäuse ist).
Puh...das ist die Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen.


----------



## BigBubby (19. November 2009)

tja, da mußt du wohl oder übel einmal wasser ablassen und extern den wasserkühler aufbauen zum testen. Ich würde auch sgaen, dass es da irgendwo einen ungewollten kontakt gibt und es so passiert.

Was ich bei einem bekannten mal hatte war, dass irgendwie die pumpe oder irgend ein kühler defekt war, sodass eine leichte spannung auf dem wasser lag, was natürlich den PC nicht wirklich geholfen hatte.

Also wasserkreislauf anschalten und mal multimeta dranhalten


----------



## Skaos (19. November 2009)

Jab, ich würd auch sagen Wasser raus und gut.. überlg aber grad.. vl macht auch das SMD-Band unterm Mobo Probs.. ich werd ersteinmal das ausbauen und dann weitersehen.. da könnte ich mir eine Kontakt noch vorstellen.. wobei das außen alles Plastik is, da kann für meine Begriffe nichts leiten.. aber das testet sich noch am einfachsten.. danach werd ich mal das andre Mobo testen und wenn das alle nicht hilft kommt erstmal das Wasser raus.. Defekter Kühler oder defekte Pumpe wären ja jetzt nich so das, was ich bräuchte muss ich sagen.. 

Danke mal wieder soweit, ich meld mich, wenns Neuigkeiten gibt 

MfG Skaos


----------



## Skaos (19. November 2009)

haha, das nenn ich Ironie..

wollte vorhin grad meine Erfolgsmedlung tippen, denn meine Kiste ging nach folgender Prozedur wieder:
SMD-Flexlight raus.. nix
Mobo samt CPU-Wakü ausgebaut und angeschlossen.. nix..
Kühler ab, Backplate ab, funzt..
Am Backplate war etwas Wasser, dachter aber eigentlich das kam noch vom Ausbau, dachte mir daher nix weiter..
Backplate wieder dran, funzt..
Kühler wieder drauf.. funzt auch..
eingebaut.. oha geht auch.. ich war schon richtig gut drauf.. 
Wakü wieder dran.. angeschlossen und es ging noch.. Okay dachte ich alles oder nix.. schließt du mal gleich alles an.. und oh wunder es ging.. beim Einstellen verschiedener Dinge is mir die Kiste dann nochma abgeschmiert.. ich ahnte schlimmes.. Aber naja Neustart und alles ging wieder.. bis, ja bis ich eben etwas gewartet hab und hier meinen Erfolg verkünden wollte.. mitten beim schreiben ging die Kiste aus, und seitdem is der Zustand wie vorher.. kein Peip, kein nix.. auch nach kurzem warten nich.. die Temps sinds übrigens nich.. ausgelesen mit Everest CPU bei 36°C, Graka bei 30°C..

Joar man könnte nun orakeln.. ich vermute fast ich hab irgendwo ein winziges Leck, was mir die Bude immer wieder kurzschließt, werd das Moin prüfen, anders kanns ja fast nich sein.. oder hat noch jemand einen schlauen Tipp 

MfG Skaos


----------



## BigBubby (19. November 2009)

ich würde auch backplane abschrauben und mal gucken ob da wieder was ist. Scheint wirklich iregdnwo eine kleinigkeit undicht zu sein


----------



## Skaos (19. November 2009)

Jab mach ich dann morgen mal, da fehlt mir heut leider die Zeit zu.. alles andre fällt ja wirklich kategorisch raus, ein elektrischen Prob müsste sich ja gleich am Anfang schon bemerkbar machen, wenn irgendwas am NT oder mit ner HDD bzw nem Laufwerk nich passen sollte.. 

Naja wir werden sehen 

MfG Skaos


----------



## BigBubby (19. November 2009)

ich tippe nach deinen ganzen ausfßhrungen wirklich auf den CPU Kühler. Speziell die Backplane. Bin mal gespannt, ob es sich bewahrheitet.


----------



## Skaos (19. November 2009)

Naja die Bp selbst kann nicht undicht sein, durch die geht ja kein Wasser, aber sie is evtl. der Sammelpunkt, wäre zwar auch nich seh logisch, aber wer weiß.. wenns direkt am Kühler läge wer das auch der erste undichte Heatkiller 3.0 von dem ich hier lese.. ich hab eher einen Anschluss oder so in Verdacht, mal sehen 

Bis morgen!


----------



## BigBubby (19. November 2009)

ok ungenau formuliert.

Vermutlich ist etwas undicht (Anschluß ist natürlich das naheliegendste),
aber aus eigenenr erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass das wasser sehr "interessante" wege gehen und anscheint bei dir es der schraube entlang zur backplane läuft und dort dann einen kurzschluss verursacht. eventuell auch noch woanders. (Vielleicht mal CPU rausnehmen, nicht, dass sich da noch was drunter sammelt, wäre sonst fatal)


----------



## Don Freddy (19. November 2009)

das einzige problem was ich mit meinem P5Q SE2 ist, das auf der treiber-cd die mit dabei war nur soundtreiber für win2k, vista und 7 dabei waren, ich aber xp habe ... dann hab ich mich von "(Compatible)" behelligen lassen und ... siehe da, rechner formatieren ... danke sehr asus ...


----------



## simpel1970 (20. November 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> ok ungenau formuliert.
> 
> Vermutlich ist etwas undicht (Anschluß ist natürlich das naheliegendste),
> aber aus eigenenr erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass das wasser sehr "interessante" wege gehen und anscheint bei dir es der schraube entlang zur backplane läuft und dort dann einen kurzschluss verursacht. eventuell auch noch woanders. (Vielleicht mal CPU rausnehmen, nicht, dass sich da noch was drunter sammelt, wäre sonst fatal)


 
100% zustimm... (auch wenn es für dich ein rießiger Aufwand ist Skaos, aber sicher ist sicher)


----------



## Skaos (20. November 2009)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> 100% zustimm... (auch wenn es für dich ein rießiger Aufwand ist Skaos, aber sicher ist sicher)




Ach der Aufwand is mir mittlerweile relativ egal muss ich sagen, Hauptsache die Kiste läuft wieder.. ich vermute nur das winzige Leck zu finden wird ne ganz schöne Arbeit, wenns denn eins gibt 

Sonst stehen wir ja endlich mal wieder am Anfang 

MfG Skaos


----------



## simpel1970 (20. November 2009)

Skaos schrieb:


> Ach der Aufwand is mir mittlerweile relativ egal muss ich sagen, Hauptsache die Kiste läuft wieder.. ich vermute nur das winzige Leck zu finden wird ne ganz schöne Arbeit, wenns denn eins gibt


 
Das wird sicherlich nicht einfach.
Bei einem undichten Kühlsystem im Auto kann man das Leck ja relativ gut finden, in dem man Überdruck mit Luft erzeugt...keine Ahnung ob dies auch bei einer Wasserkühlung im PC möglich ist?


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. November 2009)

Also da kann ich echt nur empfehlen Lebensmittelfarbe in das destillierte Wasser zu mischen und an jeder möglichen Leckstelle Küchentücher auszulegen.


----------



## BigBubby (20. November 2009)

Wenn du wasser am CPU Kühler hattest, würde ich da als erstes nachgucken, sowie alles was höher liegt als der CPU Kühler, dnen von da kann es runterlaufen. Hochlaufen ist recht schwierig für wasser 

Lebensmittelfarbe oder einfach ein gutes auge  (Tipp einfach mal das ende ein wenig zudrücken, dass stärkerer druck entsteht und dann sollte es auch stark auslaufen, sodass du erkenne dürftest, wo es ist. natürlich nicht im pc betrieb, sondern nur die pumpe allein)


----------



## Skaos (20. November 2009)

Das mit dem Überdruck durch Luft dürfte schon klappen.. über dem CPU-Kühler sitzt zum Glück nur noch der 360er Radi, an dessen Anschluss es immer mal wieder zu Lecks kam, dachte nur die hab ich durch den zweiten O-Ring dicht bekommen, naja mal sehen 
Auf Lebensmittelfarbe steh ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so, da werden wohl meine Augen ausreichen müssen, dennoch Danke für die Idee.
Hab jetzt noch ein Paar Wege abzurennen, Versicherungen etc. man hat ja sonst nichts zu tun  .. und dann geht das Gebastel los..

Wie immer vielen Dank für die Ansätze, mal sehen was zum Erfolg oder neuen Fragen führt 

MfG Skaos


----------



## Skaos (20. November 2009)

So ich hab keine Ahnung was ich nun schon wieder gemacht hab.. Aber die Kiste rennt nun schon fast ne Viertelstunde.. Hab das Board ausgebaut und angeschlossen (alles ohne die Backplate zu entfernen) überall einma mit Küchenrolle lang um zu gucken obs vl doch ne feuchte Stelle gibt.. aber es war nichts zu finden.. Tja außerhalb lief es wieder ohne Probs.. dann eingebaut und es ging auch.. mache grad mal einen Test mit Prime und werd ihn mal ne Weile werkeln lassen.. vl hab ich auch nur den Kühler zu fest angezogen gehabt auf der CPU.. wäre jetzt noch einigermaßen plausibel für mich.. Wie gesagt ich lass es mal laufen und steck den Rechner dann wieder komplett zusammen, dann melde ich mich nochmal 

MfG Skaos


----------



## Skaos (20. November 2009)

So, besten Dank an alle, die hier mitgedacht und mir geholfen haben, ich hab keine Ahnung wieso, aber mein Rechner läuft wieder.. ohne Probs schon ein paar Stunden durch.
Vielen Dank nochma, auch wenn die eigentliche Ursache wohl vorerst nich zu klären is habe ich, glaub ich hier recht viel gelernt, is vl fürs nächste mal recht nützlich 

MfG Skaos


----------



## Doandu (21. November 2009)

na dann Glückwunsch^^

hoffen wir, dass er ohne Probleme weiterläuft


----------



## snapstar123 (22. November 2009)

Hallo hab mal wieder eine Frage, da ich jetzt das Asus P5Q Pro Turbo eingebaut habe hätte ich natürlich Fragen zum Overclocking.
Aber vorher wollte ich wissen ob die ganze Asus P5Q reihe gleich ist bevor ich ewige Fragen wegen denn Spannungen usw. stelle.
Das was mich jetzt hauptsächlich interresiert ist das Asus Express Gate oder wie das heist was am anfang starten wenn man denn Rechner startet.
Habe nur die standart Treiber vom Mobo instaliert und denn ganzen dreck wie Asus TorbuV oder Asus Torbu Key was ich ja nicht brauche da ich im Bios Übertakte und nicht solche störrenden Programme gebrauchen kann.
Bloss das Express Gate ist immer noch aktiv kann es sein das es im Bios deaktiviert werden muss.
Währe euch sehr Dankbar über ein paar Infos und wie gesagt ob die reihe gleich ist mit denn anderen Asus P5Q nicht das ich anschliesend falsche Spannungen einstelle weil ich da was gelesen habe aber das Mobo ganz andere Spannungen braucht.
Weil dann kann ich mir in ruhe diesen Sammelthread durchlesen und keine ewigen Fragen stellen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Skaos (22. November 2009)

Hi,
die Boards dieses Chipsatzes bzw. Sockels dürften alle ähnliche Spannungen vertragen (oder auch nich vertragen ) grad die MBs einer Serie sollten da identische Werte haben. Das Expressgate muss im Bios deaktiviert werden, weiß grad nich mehr genau wo, kann aber gern nochma gucken, wenn du es nich selbst finden solltest. Das is ja eh nur zum Online gehen ohne ein BS zu laden, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab, auf jeden Fall gibts aber im Bios die Möglichkeit das nervige Ding zu deaktivieren 

MfG Skaos


----------



## snapstar123 (22. November 2009)

Skaos schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Boards dieses Chipsatzes bzw. Sockels dürften alle ähnliche Spannungen vertragen (oder auch nich vertragen ) grad die MBs einer Serie sollten da identische Werte haben. Das Expressgate muss im Bios deaktiviert werden, weiß grad nich mehr genau wo, kann aber gern nochma gucken, wenn du es nich selbst finden solltest. Das is ja eh nur zum Online gehen ohne ein BS zu laden, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab, auf jeden Fall gibts aber im Bios die Möglichkeit das nervige Ding zu deaktivieren
> 
> MfG Skaos



O.K. ich Danke erst mal für die Antwort und Hilfe.
Habe es im Bios endeckt und auch gleich deaktiviert weil es eben nur nervt.
Also müssten die Spannungen so ungefähr wie im diesem Thread vorgegeben sind auch so passen.
Habe noch eine Frage zu denn Temps habe Tempssensoren an der SB und NB also habe noch nicht angefangen zu Übertakten aber so zeigt mir der Tempsensor für die NB ca.33°C an beim Nforce ist er ja an die 60°C gegangen aber wie heis derf der Intel chipsatz werden.
Dann habe ich mir noch überlegt die Heatpipe ab zu machen und die WLP zu wechseln hatt beim P5N-D fast 10°C gebracht was meint ihr dazu , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## True Monkey (22. November 2009)

^^Jepp...ich habe erst ein Board von ASUS gesehen wo genügend und gut verteilt WLP unter den Kühlern war ....erneuern lohnt sich


----------



## snapstar123 (22. November 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Jepp...ich habe erst ein Board von ASUS gesehen wo genügend und gut verteilt WLP unter den Kühlern war ....erneuern lohnt sich



O.K. ich Danke beim Pro Turbo werden ja auch die Spannungswandler mit gekühlt kann es sein.
Wegen der Heatpipe konstruktion ansonsten werde ich mich mal um einen guten Kühler umschauen.
Aber jetzt kann ich endlich mal was aus meiner CPU was machen denn bei den Temps unter Last vorher müsste ich sie ja locker besser gesagt hoffe ich auf 4Ghz bekommen und das Mobo müsste es ja auch mit machen.
Werde erst mal langsam die Spannungen anheben und zum schluss schauen ob ich dann noch was aus denn GTLs und PLLs rausholen kann, wobei das letzte sehr gefährlich sein kann bei zu viel Spannung oder nein es wahr die FSB Termination Voltage mit der sollte man vorsichtig sein, kann das sein habe ich nämlich wo gelesen das man da sehr vorsichtig sein soll , Mfg Snapstar

Hab noch mal eine Frage zu denn Sata Anschlüssen auf dem Mobo denn da sind ja zwei spetielle die irgendwie die Platte beschleunigen soll kann das sein denn ich habe ja nur eine Festplatte sowie einen Brenner mit Sata Anschluss.
In der Beschreibung steht irgendwas von Super Speed hat aber auch was mit EZ Backup zu tun währ froh wenn jemand weis für was die genau sind und ob sie Vorteilhaft sind kann auch die Seite Fotografieren denn mein Englisch ist nicht so gut, Mfg Snapstar

So lade noch mal zwei Screens hoch um noch ein paar offene Fragen zu klären wo ich mir nicht sicher bin welche Einstellungen fatale Folgen hätte.
Also z.B. wie Load-Line Calibration wo ja denn Vdroop veringern soll oder sogar ganz ntfernen soll, habe aber gehört das es schlecht ist deswegen soll ich diese Einstellung lieber auf Auto lassen oder deaktivieren.
Dann noch FSB Strap to North Brigde welchen wert sollte ich da einstellen fürs Overclocking besser gesagt für was diese Einstellung gut ist und wie gefährlich sie ist.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen denn die Einstellungen auf Auto zu lassen ist ja nicht gut, deswegen hoffe ich auf Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar

So habe jetzt so ziemlich alles geklärt habe nur noch Probleme mit denn GTLs und der VTT denn wie kann ich die mV für die Cores errechnen beim Gigabyte ist das ja kein Problem weil es zwei einstellungen bei denn GTLs hat also für die 2Kernex2 auf dem Quad aber auf dem P5Q ist nur eine und so kann ich nur GTL 0,63xVTT1,14V=0,7182V aber ich brauche ja noch eine GTL einstellung um diese beiden Endergebnisse zu Subtrahieren um dann die gwünschten mV zu erfahren denn die meisten 45nm CPUs brauchen 30-40mV hat da jemand eine Ahnung.
Habe auch schon die ganzen HowTos durchgelesen und schon durchstudiert aber ich kann halt nur dann die anliegende Spannung der Kerne errechnen, also ist es überhaupt möglich mit denn P5Q Serien die mV der Kerne zu errechnen oder kann man nur durchs ausprobieren es heraus zu finden was stabil ist , Mfg Snapstar

O.K. also Leute das mit dem GTL und VTT Tuning hat sich erledigt ist zwar etwas kompliziert aber wenn mans raus hat dann ist es sehr vorteilhaft, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## PowerKrumel (4. Dezember 2009)

Hi Zusammen

Frage ich habe auf meinem ASUS P5Q 4x 2 GB Corsair 1066 Ram Riegel installiert, allerdings läuft das System nur stabil wenn ich den 8 Pin Stromstecker statt dem 4 Pin angeschlossen habe, und die Spannung des Ram´s auf 2,2 statt vom Hersteller angegeben 2,1 betreibe.

PS ich betreibe kein OC des Ram & CPU´s

Ist diese Spannung altagstauglich ???


----------



## weizenleiche (12. Dezember 2009)

Hab mir jetzt das P5Q Deluxe geholt und ich muss sagen das ich mich neu verliebt habe 
Die Soundkarte OnBoard ist so hammer! Mit den Sonic Focus Einstellungen hört sich das richtig geil an ... Klare Kaufempfehlung


----------



## MikeLucien (12. Dezember 2009)

> Die Soundkarte OnBoard ist so hammer! Mit den Sonic Focus Einstellungen hört sich das richtig geil an ...



Echt? ich fand nach dem ich den mitgelieferten Treiber installiert hatte war des net mehr so dolle (Hab den Pc an einem Verstärker hängen)... und jetzt unter win7 hab ich den noch garnicht installiert? Hast du Windows 7? Gibts da vllt. nen  neun Treiber?

Gruß
MikeLucien


----------



## weizenleiche (12. Dezember 2009)

MikeLucien schrieb:


> Echt? ich fand nach dem ich den mitgelieferten Treiber installiert hatte war des net mehr so dolle (Hab den Pc an einem Verstärker hängen)... und jetzt unter win7 hab ich den noch garnicht installiert? Hast du Windows 7? Gibts da vllt. nen  neun Treiber?
> 
> Gruß
> MikeLucien



Jo hab Windows 7 ... kann auch daran liegen das ich mit meinen Logitech X230 nur scheiß Klänge gewohnt bin, aber mit nen bisschen Feinabstimmung find ich die Soundkarte endgeil!


----------



## Skaos (13. Dezember 2009)

Bau dir mal ne richtige SoKa ein.. du wirst begeistert sein, ohne Mist, ich dachte auch immer, ach son Quark brauch keine Sau, aber die Teile sind ihr Geld echt wert.. und man hat sie ja auch ne ganze Weile


----------



## alpenpoint (17. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

also bei meinem P5Q pro gibts Probleme mit der Palit/XpertVision GeForce GTS 250 Green Edition, 512MB GDDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI, PCIe 2.0.
Die funktioniert nur im 2ten PCI Slot, der Rechner startet nicht wenn sie im ersten Slot steckt (1xlang 3xkurz).
Eine ATI 4890 funktioniert dagegen im ersten tadellos.

lg, Alpi


----------



## Skaos (17. Dezember 2009)

hm Kontakte alle mal gereinigt? Sowohl aufm Board als auch auf der Graka? Vl is ein Kontakt recht empfindlich auf dem ersten Slot, wenn da die 360er Dreck drauf hat kann das schon die Ursache sein.. Wackelkontakt am Stromstecker kannst du ausschließen? 
Würde mal alles reinigen und nochma testen, denn der Piepton is ja eindeutig die Grafikeinheit..


----------



## alpenpoint (17. Dezember 2009)

Am Slot sollte es nicht liegen da ja die ATI 4890 funktioniert und die Palit GTS 250 nicht. Beide Grafikkarten sind nagelneu und funktionieren in einem Gigabyte UD2 mit iCore7 860 tadellos.
Ist eindeutig das Board aber warum?

lg, Alpi


----------



## akaEmpty (16. Januar 2010)

warum ist das P5Q-EM denn nicht auf der ersten Seite aufgelistet?


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Januar 2010)

Ich hab bei meinem P5Q Pro was das nervt. Und zwar vorm boot vorgang kommt nen Bildschirm wo mann direkt online gehen kann oder ins bios kommt, kennt das einer was ich meine.
Meine Frage, kann man das abstellen und zwar so das der gleich booted


----------



## akaEmpty (16. Januar 2010)

da nennt sich express-gate und kann im bios abgestellt werden


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Januar 2010)

Danke werde ich gleich mal schauen.


----------



## frankohardy (18. Januar 2010)

Wir haben mehrere Asus-Boards verbaut, davon ein P5Q-SE, P5Q-C und ein P5Q-Pro.

Kann nur sagen tolle Boards mit super Preisleistungsverhältniss.

Getestet wurden die Boards folgend:

*P5Q-SE (Office PC)*
Windows XP
E7400 > OL 3500MHz
GT6400
2GB Geil 800er RAM
SATA HDD und DVD IDE Modus
LC-Power 550Watt 4pin

Top Stabil läuft oft Tagelang durch.

*P5Q-C (Game und Arbeitstier PC)*
Windows Vista 32 & 64, jetzt Windows 7 64, Suse Linux u. XP virtuell
1) E8400 > 3333 MHz, 2) Q9550 3,5 & 3,7GHz
1) 9800GTX+, 2) GTX260 AMP2
1) 4GB Kingston HyperX 1066, 2) 4GB Corsair Dominator C5D 1066er, 3) 6GB Corsair Domiator C5D 1066er mix. 2x1 u. 2x4
1) Samsung 320HJ SATA IDE-Modus 2) Raid0 2x Samsung 320HJ SATA + 2xDVD und 1x Maxtor SATA 160GB
Corsair 720Watt 8pin

Die Aufrüstung auf 6GB brachte keine spürbare Performens, der RAID0 Verbund sehr wohl. Alle Konfig liefen und laufen absolut fehlerfrei und stabil.

*P5Q-Pro (Game und Allraund PC)*
1) Windows Vista 32 2) Windows 7 64
1) E5200 > 2,7GHz, E6300 > 3,5GHz, jetzt im Test Q9550 E0
ATI HD3850 bald ATI 5770
 4GB Kingston HyperX 1066 4x1GB
1x SATA Samsung 320HJ AHCI-Modus + DVD
BeQuite 450Watt 4pin

Im Moment macht die Übertaktung des Q´s noch sperenschen. Die CPU´s davor liefen aber dadellos und wiederum absolut stabiel.

Noch ne kleine Info von mir zu Crossfire:

Intel Chipset X38 & X48 2x16
Intel Chipset P45 2x8
Intel Chipset P35 1x16 & 1x4

... ich danke für die Aufmerksamkeit ....

franko


----------



## Razor44 (22. Januar 2010)

Ich hab das P5QC seit längeren im Einsatz. Leider ist folgender Speicher nur bedingt kompatibel: OCZ3P13332G
Läuft nur mit 533 bzw. 1066er Taktung stabil, wird der RAM mit 1333 befeuert, gibt es Systemabstürze, Fehlermeldungen etc..


----------



## in-vino-veritas (26. Januar 2010)

Habe das P5Q Deluxe, der Q9550 lässt sich damit super übetakten 

Bei 3,8GHz ist allerdings Schluss...Ist aber meiner Meinung nach ein guter Wert für den E0


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Januar 2010)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Habe das P5Q Deluxe, der Q9550 lässt sich damit super übetakten
> 
> Bei 3,8GHz ist allerdings Schluss...Ist aber meiner Meinung nach ein guter Wert für den E0



Ist schon ein guter Wert könntest aber mit dem E0 noch mehr raus holen bloss dein Mobo limitiert hier.
Ich komme mit meinem Asus P5Q Pro Turbo auch nicht gerade höher, bin aber dabei mal über die 4Ghz zu kommen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## BigBubby (28. Januar 2010)

wwelchen ram habt ihr? meiner macht mir derbe probleme


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Januar 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> wwelchen ram habt ihr? meiner macht mir derbe probleme



Ich habe OCZ Platinum 1066Mhz 2x2GB und ich finde der macht auch Probleme.
Ich kann ihn nicht hoch ziehen also lasse ich ihn unten bei 800Mhz oder was der Teiler halt ausspuckt, beim Asus P5N-D 750SLI geht der Speicher sehr gut aber mit dem Asus P5Q Pro Turbo geht er nicht so gut.
Deswegen habe ich mir schöne Speicher geholt und schaue erst mal was die so auf dem Nforce bringen an Overclocking und dann ins Pro Turbo.
Ich habe jetzt auch mal eine frage es gibt ja noch so spezielle Sata anschlüsse auf dem Mobo für was sind die gut die heisen Silicon Image SIL5723 Serial ATA connectors Farbe 1xWeis und 1xOrange dort steht irgendwass von Turbo Speed und mein System läuft ja nur mit einer Platte.
Das würde mich mal interresieren ob die Platte davon profitiert , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## BigBubby (28. Januar 2010)

Du kannst da theoretisch ein Raid 0 oder 1 draus machen. oder einfach auch ganz normal wie "ide"-"sata" anschlüsse benutzen. 
Wenn man viele Platten hat, ist das ganz praktisch. Auch einer der wenigen gründe, weshalb ich mir das P5q-E gekauft habe. 8 interne platten 

Edit: Ich habe noch vom alten Prozzi her einen 800er von OCZ. der macht aber derbe Probleme. Ich habe noch nicht genau durchgetestet, aber alles mehr als 300mhz übertakten kann ich auf jeden fall vergessen. habe auch schon getestet mit entschärften timings und etwas mehr saft, aber kann man vergessen. Kleiner laufen kann ich ja auch nich, da 800er...


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Januar 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Du kannst da theoretisch ein Raid 0 oder 1 draus machen. oder einfach auch ganz normal wie "ide"-"sata" anschlüsse benutzen.
> Wenn man viele Platten hat, ist das ganz praktisch. Auch einer der wenigen gründe, weshalb ich mir das P5q-E gekauft habe. 8 interne platten
> 
> Edit: Ich habe noch vom alten Prozzi her einen 800er von OCZ. der macht aber derbe Probleme. Ich habe noch nicht genau durchgetestet, aber alles mehr als 300mhz übertakten kann ich auf jeden fall vergessen. habe auch schon getestet mit entschärften timings und etwas mehr saft, aber kann man vergessen. Kleiner laufen kann ich ja auch nich, da 800er...



Meine Rams sind ja für 1066Mhz ausgelegt und 5-5-5-15 aber auf dem P5Q laufen sie nicht wie sie sollen obwohl sie in der Liste sind, auch die Übertaktbarkeit der Rams sind für denn Ars... ich bekomme sie gerade mal auf 1067Mhz egal mit wieviel Spannung und auch entschärften Latenzen deswegen müssen eben neue her.
Also der Sata Anschluss würde für mich keine zusätzliche Leistung bringen und danke schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Januar 2010)

Dann scheinst du echt schwache RAM-Bausteine abbekommen zu haben, aber meine OCZ sind auch nicht die besten. Ich bekomm die nur max auf 1100 @ 2,1 Volt dann ist Sense.


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Januar 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Dann scheinst du echt schwache RAM-Bausteine abbekommen zu haben, aber meine OCZ sind auch nicht die besten. Ich bekomm die nur max auf 1100 @ 2,1 Volt dann ist Sense.



Ja sind echt schlechte die ich erwischt habe, vorallem habe ich sie mir damals zu gelegt wo noch die Rams überproduziert wurden also schon über 1 1/2 Jahre her und ich dachte OCZ hat einen guten Ruf und es wurde ja auch immer gesagt das so gut wie jeder Speicher Microns drunter haben.
Da hätte ich mir auch für 30€ billige A-Data holen können ohne Headspreader denn die hatten Microns drauf.
Egal jatzt habe ich mir noch ein paar sehr gute Rams bestellt die sehr gute Ergebnisse erziehlen und das nur mit 1,9V , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Doandu (28. Januar 2010)

ich kann von meinen OCZ Rams beim OC auch nichts gutes berichten.
Bei Standardeinstellungen (BIOS auf Auto) und ohne Übertaktung der CPU laufen sie eigentlich normal

Aber wenn ich die CPU übertakte und den Speicher manuell einstelle stürzt er immer wieder ab

Mittlerweile habe ich es zwar hinbekommen, dass er relativ stabil läuft, aber unter der Hersteller-Spezifikation muss ein Ram schon normal laufen. Aber das tut er nicht immer

mfg Doandu


----------



## BigBubby (28. Januar 2010)

ich habe allgemein über ocz nicht das beste gehört, was übertakten angeht. 

Ich habe auch kein problem, wenn der ram nicht übertaktbar ist. Viel nerviger ist, dass mein CPU wegen dem Ram nicht übertaktbar ist. Bei Prime95 nur CPU test null probleme, bei Etwa CPU und etwas ram, nach kurzer zeit bluescreen, bei viel ram wenig cpu sofort bluescreen. 

Ich werde vermutlich aber auch einen PCZ austesten. Diesen hier: 4GB (2er Kit) OCZ Blade Series Low Voltage (OCZ2B1066LV4GK) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de
Leider kann ich ihn mir erst in ca 2 monaten leisten...


----------



## Knutowskie (29. Januar 2010)

Ich habe da schon oft negative Stimmen gehört, was OCZ angeht. Dahher hab ich mir damals Kingston HyperX geholt, die auch in meiner ehemaligen Firma nur noch zum einsatz kamen... Und hey, die Teile laufen Stabil auf ihren 1066MHz und ihren 5-5-5-15 Timings. Gut, man muss sie manuell dahingehend einstellen, weil sie auf "auto" nur 800MHz liefern, aber sie laufen auf den Herstellerangaben stabil. Also, s nächste mal lieber zur Qualitätsmarke greifen und fertig...*g*

MfG

P.S: habs p5q-pro, falls das wichtig is...


----------



## snapstar123 (29. Januar 2010)

Das Problem ist halt das man bei OCZ nicht weis wie gut die Speicher wirklich sind, z.B. hätte ich mir damals anstelle von den Platinum doch die SLI Ready Speicher von OCZ geholt hätte ich gute Speicher gehabt denn die hatten Micron-Chips drunter.
Die Blade-Serie soll aber auch sehr gut sein, ich würde mir noch ein paar Testberichte anschauen denn es gibt von der Blade Serie auch verschiedene Versionen, es gibt sogar welche wo das PCB auch schwarz ist.
Das ist aber heut zu tage reine Glückssache OCZ Speicher mit guten Chips zu bekommen am besten Testbeichte durchschauen und auf die Seriennummer achten , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Doandu (29. Januar 2010)

meine nächsten Riegel werden auf jedenfall auch wieder welche von Kingston. Die haben bei all meinen System noch nie Probleme bereitet.

Von den OCZ hatte ich mir aber eigentlich schon mehr erhofft, da ich beim Kauf nichts schlechtes gelesen habe  Naja, aus "Fehlern" lernt man


Auf Auto liefen meine OCZ auch mit 800. Deswegen musste ich sie auf manuell stellen. Um aber dann den richtigen Speichertakt hinzubekommen, musste ich meine CPU anderst takten und seitdem läuft der Ram instabil.
Ein leichte Besserung hat aber ein anderer Teiler gebracht


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Januar 2010)

Also meine OCZ 1066'er Reaper bekomme ich auch nur auf 1100 MHz @ 2,1V, dann ist Ende. Bei mir jedoch hat das Board die Latenzen und den Takt der RAM-Bausteine richtig erkennen können, nur bei der Spannung musste ich nachhelfen.


----------



## snapstar123 (30. Januar 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Also meine OCZ 1066'er Reaper bekomme ich auch nur auf 1100 MHz @ 2,1V, dann ist Ende. Bei mir jedoch hat das Board die Latenzen und den Takt der RAM-Bausteine richtig erkennen können, nur bei der Spannung musste ich nachhelfen.



Das Problem bei denn Asus P5Q Boards ist das sie meistens übervolten.
Also Ram Spannung 2,1V-0,08V=im Bios 2,02V einstellen.
Ich weis nicht wie es bei denn neueren Boards ist wie bei mir mit dem Pro Turbo aber in dem anderen Forum wurde es richtig nachgemessen und die Ramspannung übervoltet beim P5Q, P5Q Pro, P5Q-E und P5Q-Deluxe es hat sich zwar mit denn neuesten Bios verbessert aber die 0,08V sind immer noch vorhanden.
Bei mir läufts auch so wenn ich 0,08V weniger gebe aber meine sind ja für 2,1-2,2V ausgelegt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## BigBubby (30. Januar 2010)

naja 0,08 mehr macht weniger probleme, als 0,08 zu wenig...


----------



## snapstar123 (30. Januar 2010)

BigBubby schrieb:


> naja 0,08 mehr macht weniger probleme, als 0,08 zu wenig...



Das stimmt auch wieder aber meine Rams laufen mit 2,02V problemlos auser halt wie unten beschrieben das ich mit dem Mobo nicht höher Takten kann auch wenn ich mehr Spannung gebe.
Sie funktionieren nur auf dem Nforce Board problemlos, werde morgen mal die Speicher einzeln durchtesten nicht das ein Riegel einen Schaden hat denn auf dem Nforce laufn sie mit 2,1V bei 1066Mhz und 5-5-5-15 Latenzen problemlos.
Kann auch sein das irgendeine andere Latenzen irgenwie falsch eingestellt werden also die anderen.
Werde Morgen mal das Nforce Mobo einbauen und mit Memset schauen was das Mobo an Latenzen gibt auser die 5-5-5-15 und dann schaue ich mit dem Pro Turbo.
Kann nämlich gut möglich sein das irgendeine Latenze falsch beim Intel Mobo bei Auto eingestellt wird , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## in-vino-veritas (3. Februar 2010)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Ist schon ein guter Wert könntest aber mit dem E0 noch mehr raus holen bloss dein Mobo limitiert hier.
> Ich komme mit meinem Asus P5Q Pro Turbo auch nicht gerade höher, bin aber dabei mal über die 4Ghz zu kommen , Mfg Snapstar


Wieviel Saft gibst du denn deinem E0? Hatte meinen auch schon auf knapp 4,2GHz, allerdings lief das Ganze nicht stabil oder ich hätte noch mehr testen müssen 
Inwiefern meinst du, dass das Board limitiert?


----------



## snapstar123 (4. Februar 2010)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Wieviel Saft gibst du denn deinem E0? Hatte meinen auch schon auf knapp 4,2GHz, allerdings lief das Ganze nicht stabil oder ich hätte noch mehr testen müssen
> Inwiefern meinst du, dass das Board limitiert?



Das Mobo allgemein schaft bei einem Quad Core nicht so einen hohen FSB als wie bei Gigabyte oder DFI die sind besser für Quads geeignet.
Mit meinem Dual Core komme ich mit dem Board über 520Mhz FSB stabil aber so schaffe ich die 4Ghz gerade mal so aber es ist immer noch nicht stabil.
Wenn man einen höheren Multi hätte währe es kein Problem aber das Board macht irgendwann dicht beim FSB egal wieviel Spannung du ihm gibst.
Zu viel Spannung kann auch zur instabilität führen also muss man eben schauen wie sich der FSB mit verschiedenen Spannungen verhält und das kann dauern auser man weis wie ungefähr sich das Board verhält.
Meiner CPU habe ich schon ziemlich viel gegeben aber nicht die CPU wahr drann schuld das es lief, sondern das Board denn meine CPU habe ich ja ausgeschlossen, also Multi auf x6 runter und mit dem FSB so hoch wie weit es stabil wahr und dann die CPU wieder anziehen und immer schauen wann bei small die CPU aussteigt und dementsprechend die Spannung hoch ziehen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Razor44 (4. Februar 2010)

Ich hab meinen OCZ jetzt mit 1064 6-6-6-12 stabil am Laufen. Mein q9550 läuft jetzt auf 3,2 Ghz. Für mehr brauche ich einen neuen RAM.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. Februar 2010)

Razor44 schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen OCZ jetzt mit 1064 6-6-6-12 stabil am Laufen. Mein q9550 läuft jetzt auf 3,2 Ghz. Für mehr brauche ich einen neuen RAM.



Geht da nicht mehr am FSB wenn du denn Ram entschärfst, auf 3,6Ghz müsstest du eigentlich locker kommen.
Das müsste eigentlich jedes Board der P5Q Reihe und ein Q9550 im (E0) Stepping , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Razor44 (4. Februar 2010)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Geht da nicht mehr am FSB wenn du denn Ram entschärfst, auf 3,6Ghz müsstest du eigentlich locker kommen.
> Das müsste eigentlich jedes Board der P5Q Reihe und ein Q9550 im (E0) Stepping , Mfg Snapstar



Hi,

eventuell schon, halt immer schön den Teiler runter. Ich bin froh, dass es jetzt ersteinmal stabil läuft. Bis jetzt hatte ich auch noch kein Spiel, was meine CPU auf 100% ausgelastet hat, daher sehe ich da jetzt auch keinen Bedarf. Und mit der nächsten GraKa Generation kommt dann auch neuer RAM. Wobei die Liste der unterstützen DDRIII Riegel ja mehr als bescheiden ist.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. Februar 2010)

Razor44 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eventuell schon, halt immer schön den Teiler runter. Ich bin froh, dass es jetzt ersteinmal stabil läuft. Bis jetzt hatte ich auch noch kein Spiel, was meine CPU auf 100% ausgelastet hat, daher sehe ich da jetzt auch keinen Bedarf. Und mit der nächsten GraKa Generation kommt dann auch neuer RAM. Wobei die Liste der unterstützen DDRIII Riegel ja mehr als bescheiden ist.



Ach so sehe ich jetzt erst das du DDR III Rams hast da ist es natürlich wieder etwas anderes.
Dachte du hättest DDR II Rams drinnen ja dann liegts wirklich am Ram das du nicht höher kommt.
Zum zocken nutze ich eigentlich auch nur 3,4Ghz da ich die Perfekten Teiler dazu habe bloss leider zickt mein Ram auch rum wenn ich ihn hoch ziehen will , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Razor44 (11. Februar 2010)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Ach so sehe ich jetzt erst das du DDR III Rams hast da ist es natürlich wieder etwas anderes.
> Dachte du hättest DDR II Rams drinnen ja dann liegts wirklich am Ram das du nicht höher kommt.
> Zum zocken nutze ich eigentlich auch nur 3,4Ghz da ich die Perfekten Teiler dazu habe bloss leider zickt mein Ram auch rum wenn ich ihn hoch ziehen will , Mfg Snapstar



Hab mal mit Asus geschrieben, die meinten nur, dass halt der RAM inkompatibel ist.. bla bla.


----------



## CptSam (15. Februar 2010)

Ich wollt fragen und zwar habe ich auch das Board mit einer 285GTX laufen und habe mir vor 2Monaten die X-Fi Titanium gekauft und in einen 16xPCIe Slot gesteckt als ich dann letztens GPU-Z angemacht habe, stand da das die Graka nur mit 8x läuft. Liegt das an der Soundkarte das die 16-Lanes geteilt werden? Kann man da im BIOS was einstellen?


----------



## Skaos (15. Februar 2010)

Jab das sollte an der Soka liegen.. hast du keinen PCIe 1x Slot mehr frei?? Ich denke mal sobald etwas im zweiten x16 Slot steckt werden die Lanes aufgeteilt, wie es bei voller Nutzung des Slots der Fall wäre.. Eine solche Bios-Einstellung ist mir noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen, was aber nicht unbedingt was heißen muss


----------



## CptSam (16. Februar 2010)

Doch habe noch einen 1x frei.
Werd ich mal testen am WE.


----------



## wagf (9. März 2010)

hi,

mein p5q board hat den geist aufgegeben. da ich windows nicht neu installieren kann und das p5q nicht mehr im handel erhältlich ist, habe ich ein kleines problem...  hat jemand erfahrung ob man auch ohne neuinstallation ein p5q-xx board verbauen kann, so dass man wenigstens in windows kommt, um andere treiber zu installieren  ? 

bei ebay habe ich zwar noch ein p5q ersteigert aber verschickt wurde ein anderes OMFG da ich unter zeitdruck stehe wäre es nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte...


----------



## BigBubby (9. März 2010)

hae, was hat "du kannst windows nicht mehr installieren" mit dem board zu tun?


----------



## wagf (9. März 2010)

kannst nicht ein xbeliebiges board einbauen und erwarten, dass windows hochfährt ...endet meist in bluescreen und hängt irgendwo beim booten


----------



## Semih91 (9. März 2010)

Doch das kannst du 
Also meine HDD hat mit meinem P5B Deluxe, dann mit meinem P5Q-Pro funktioniert und nun funktioniert es mit meinem DFI LP DK P45 T2RS+, also man kann x-Beliebiges Board nehmen


----------



## BigBubby (9. März 2010)

Kann. Ist aber nicht empfehlenswert, da boardtreiber und ähnliches probleme bereiten können beim wechsel. Deshalb gilt grundsätzlich neues MB, neues Windows.


----------



## derEinsteiger (5. April 2010)

Mein Schwager hat ebenfalls ein Problem mit seinem Asus P5Q aber ich denke er ist selber schuld.Er wollte sein Bios flashen unter Windows,dann kam eine Fehlermeldung und ein Neustart.Seitdem tut sich da nix mehr,sein Bildschirm zeigt ihm abwechselnd digital/analog an.Der PC fährt einmal hoch,dann runter und wieder hoch.Man kann ja die Asuscd einlegen und damit booten aber da passiert nichts.Die .rom datei fürs Board auf nen USB stick packen hat auch nichts gebracht.Batterie aus dem Board hat er auch schon genommen.Ohne erfolg.

Ist das Board schrott ? bzw gibt es noch eine andere Lösung ??


----------



## JackOnell (6. April 2010)

derEinsteiger schrieb:


> Mein Schwager hat ebenfalls ein Problem mit seinem Asus P5Q aber ich denke er ist selber schuld.Er wollte sein Bios flashen unter Windows,dann kam eine Fehlermeldung und ein Neustart.Seitdem tut sich da nix mehr,sein Bildschirm zeigt ihm abwechselnd digital/analog an.Der PC fährt einmal hoch,dann runter und wieder hoch.Man kann ja die Asuscd einlegen und damit booten aber da passiert nichts.Die .rom datei fürs Board auf nen USB stick packen hat auch nichts gebracht.Batterie aus dem Board hat er auch schon genommen.Ohne erfolg.
> 
> Ist das Board schrott ? bzw gibt es noch eine andere Lösung ??



Das Board ist nicht gleich schrott, mur das Bios ist gecracht wenn mann es einschikt bzw eine RMA daraus macht biegen die das wieder hin, evtl sitzen die Biosbausteine auf einem Sockel dann kann man einen Anderen samt Zange bestellen und einsetzen geht in der Regel schneller als zu ASUS zu schicken


----------



## dot (6. April 2010)

derEinsteiger schrieb:


> Ist das Board schrott ? bzw gibt es noch eine andere Lösung ??



Also wenn man mit Floppy, USB und CD kein BIOS-Update mehr durchfuehren kann, dann koennte man ggf. den BIOS-Baustein auswechseln => eBay: asus p5q bios, Computer


----------



## Baker79 (26. April 2010)

Hat irgendwer n P5Q Turbo (ohne Pro) und unter Windows Probleme, mit IDE Festplatten?
Hab eben auf das Bios 0602 geupdated und seit dem erkennt mein Vista x64 ulti meine 300GB Maxtor 7L300R0 nichtmehr. Im Bios wird diese korrekt erkannt. Gejumpert ist die Platte richtig, mit Bios 0303 klappte ja auch alles.


----------



## guidoevo (27. April 2010)

Hi,

vielleicht kann mir mal einer was beim P5Q-E über die Gehäuselüftersteuerung erklären.

Mein System:

P5Q-E
Intel Core2Quad 9550
9800GTX+
8 GB Ram
Gehäuselüfter 120mm Sharkoon Silent Eagle 2000 U/min

Habe den Gehäuselüfter über das Bios laufen.
Da gibt es drei Einstellungen:

1. Turbo
2. Standard
3. Silent

Egal was ich einstelle (Lüfterüberwachung aktiviert), der Lüfter läuft stur bei 1400 U/min.
Der Lüfter ist in Ordnung denn ich kann über Speedfan den Lüfter ohne Probleme regeln. Das BIOS ist aktuell. Beim starten läuft der auch mit voller Pulle an und wird dann nach dem Postsignal runtergeregelt.

Ist das eigentlich normal das er bei 1400U/min bleibt egal welche Einstellung?

Gruß
guidoevo


----------



## Baker79 (27. April 2010)

Ich hab für mein "Problem" den Fehler gefunden: AHCI Modus beim JMicron PATA Controller vergessen.

@guidoevo: Das die Lüfter nach dem Start sofort auf "volle Pulle" laufen, ist normal. Das BIOS braucht auch ein paar Sekunden, bis es komplett geladen ist.

Was den Lüfter ansich angeht: Hast du da gerade den "Silent" Modus aktiv? Schaut mir ganz danach aus. Und an welchem Steckplatz hast du den Lüfter?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. April 2010)

Jaja, die AHCI Treiber bzw. Modi 
Ist echt belastend in einigen Konfigurationen,ne !?

Die Drehzahl der Lüfter ist ein einigen Fällen so hoch, da die Sensoren erst den verbauten Lüfter zu einer Leistungsmessung zwingen, bevor sie sich in der eingestellten Drehzahl einpendeln. Je nachdem, was man im BIOS einstellt oder wie man eine eigen Lüftersteuerung konfiguriert


----------



## snapstar123 (27. April 2010)

Schau am besten mal nach wo der Lüfter drinnen Steckt denn wenn du ihm im PWR-Fan angeschlossen hast dann läuft er immer auf 100% wenn dann in einen Chasi-Fan anschliesen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Baker79 (27. April 2010)

100% bei nem Lüfter, der max 2000 U/min schafft, macht

*eben rechner auspack*

genau, 2000 U/min (+/-5%). Dann komm ich aber nicht auf 1400 U/min.
Sorry, für die Ironie, aber den konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen.

Ich tipp mal pauschal, das der SE an Sys-Fan2 angestöspelt ist und er im BIOS Sys-Fan1 regelt und Sys-Fan2 standartmässig auf "Silent" läuft. Is jedenfalls bei meinem P5Q Turbo auch so. Die Lüfter laufen, egal wo angeschlossen, standartmässig, auf "Silent". Ich muss da immer erst rumspielen, damits dann passt.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. April 2010)

Ich meinte damit wenn man einen Lüfter in denn PWR Fan reinsteck dann läuft er immer auf 100% RPM seiner umdrehung also immer volle Leistung und nicht 100% von denn Lüfterdrehzahl da hast du mich falsch verstanden , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Baker79 (27. April 2010)

Deiner Aussage zufolge, müssten unterschiedliche PWM-Steuerungen auch unterschiedliche "Leistungen" bringen. Was ansich nicht der Fall ist, 100% Leistung sind dann eben auch 100% U/min.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. April 2010)

Baker79 schrieb:


> Deiner Aussage zufolge, müssten unterschiedliche PWM-Steuerungen auch unterschiedliche "Leistungen" bringen. Was ansich nicht der Fall ist, 100% Leistung sind dann eben auch 100% U/min.



Nein ich meinte was anderes, an fast jedem Mobo gibt es einen Fan-Anschluss und zwar ein PWR und nicht PWM auf dem Board, auf jeden fall hat jedes Asus der P5Q Reihe diesen Anschluss wie mein Pro Turbo und sogar mein DFI Lanparty P55 T3eH9 hat einen.
Wenn man einen Lüfter da anschliest Läuft er immer mit voller Kraft z.B. hat der Lüfter eine RPM von 1400 dann läuft der auch mit 1400RPM und nicht mit weniger Umdrehungen wenn es ein Lüfter ist der nur mit 1200 Umdrehungen läuft dann läuft er auch auf 1200RPM also voll auf und man kann ihn nicht runterregeln zumindest bei denn Asus P5Q Boards.
Ich weis jetzt nicht genau was du meinst bloss ich wollte sagen ist ein Lüfter mit 1200RPM an einem Fan-PWR Anschluss angeschlosen läuft er auf 1200RPM was 100% währen von der Leistung die der Lüfter bringt.
An einem anderen Anschluss wie Chasie-Fan oder CPU-Fan dann kann man ihn regeln , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## BigBubby (27. April 2010)

Fan-P(o)W(e)R Anschluss? Naja das ist ein stink normaler 3-Pin Molex Anschluss. 
Die meisten davon sind nicht geregelt, das stimmt. 
Vielleicht nicht das nächste mal PWR sagen, das steht vielleicht bei dir auf dem Board, aber offiziell ist es was anderes. 
Man unterscheidet grundsätzlich nicht geregelte (3pin), voltage geregelte (3pin) und PWM geregelte (4pin) Anschlüsse für Lüfter.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. April 2010)

Ja denn meine ich ja auch. Ich wollte auch damit eben sagen das sie eben nicht regelbar sind und somit der Lüfter auf 100% seiner Leistung dreht mehr ja auch nicht , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Baker79 (27. April 2010)

Ups, dann mal n dickes SORRY, da hat sich meinereiner verlesen.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. April 2010)

Baker79 schrieb:


> Ups, dann mal n dickes SORRY, da hat sich meinereiner verlesen.



Kein Problem macht ja nichts kann immer mal passieren Mfg Snapstar


----------



## guidoevo (27. April 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, bin eben erst von der Arbeit wieder da....

Ich habe den Lüfter an Cha-Fan2 und da habe ich auch schon alle Optionen durch (Turbo, Silent oder Standard) aber er will nicht über 1400U/min laufen.

Ist schon klar, beim Start drehen erst alle Lüfter auf und werden dann nach ein paar Sekunden geregelt, soll ja auch so sein.

Aber was mit wundert ist eben das der Lüfter bei allen drei Optionen die gleiche Drehzahl hat. Ich hatte vorher einen 80mm SE mit 2000 U/min drinn und wenn ich den auf Turbo, Standard oder Silent eingestellt hatte lief der auf 2000 U/min oder 1200 U/min oder auf 800 U/min. Den Lüfter habe ich wegen Lagerschaden gegen den 120mm ausgetauscht.

Im Bios wird er auch als Cha-Fan2 angezeigt. 

Wie schon gesagt, das Bios ist aktuell, was ich noch nicht ausprobiert habe ist ob sich an einem anderen Cha-Fan Anschluß etwas ändert aber der 80mm Lüfter war ja auch an dem Anschluß angeschlossen.

Ist schon iergendwie seltsam.....

Gruß
guidoevo


----------



## BigBubby (27. April 2010)

Mir wäre neu, dass der Cha-Fan2 gesteuert wird. Meines wissens nach nur der Cha-Fan1


----------



## guidoevo (27. April 2010)

Hi,
also im Handbuch steht folgendes:

Die Asus Q-Fan Funktion wird nur von den Anschlüssen Cha-Fan und Cha-Fan 1-3 unterstützt.

Gruß
guidoevo


----------



## PeterJCI (17. Juni 2010)

*Asus P5Q-Deluxe, Bios Lüfterdrehzahl einstellen?*

Hi

Habe seit neustem das P5Q-Deluxe Mainbord (neustes Bios geflashed).
Wo kann ich im Bios die Lüfterdrehzahl für die drei Caselüfter einstellen?
Ist ja nicht mein erstes Mainbord, jedoch finde die entsprechende Einstellmöglichkeit nicht, irgend wie stehe ich auf dem Schlauch.....

Habe zwei 140mm Lüfter an die Case-Lüfter-Stecker auf dem Mainbord angeschlossen. Die Lüfter drehen jedoch nicht. Im Bios werden die Drehzahlen des CPU-Lüfters und des Netzteillüfters angegezeigt. Jedoch bei den Caselüfter wird "NA" angezeigt.
In diesen Felder wird ja nur die Istdrehzahl angezeigt, jedoch wo kann die Solldrehzahl für die Caselüfter einstellen?

Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? 

Gruss Peter


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juni 2010)

Im Bios unter Power -> Hardware Monitor -> Chassis Q-Fan Control auf [enabled]
Du kannst dann das "Chassis Fan Profil" einstellen [Standard / Silent / Turbo].

Standardmäßig ist der jedoch auf [disabled]. Das heißt deine Lüfter werden nicht geregelt und sollten eigentlich auf 100% laufen!
Wenn deine Lüfter nicht drehen, sind entweder die Lüfter hinüber (eher unwahrscheinlich) oder der Lüfteranschluss bekommt keinen Saft. Oder die Lüfter regeln sich selbst (Enermax)? Was für Lüfter sind das?

Probiere mal die einzelnen Profile durch, ob die Lüfter dann drehen (versuchen kannst du es).
Wenn nicht, würde ich ein CMOS-Reset machen. Evtl. funktionieren die Lüfter danach.

Funktioniert auch das nicht, mit einem Multimeter prüfen, ob auf den Lüfteranschlüssen Spannung anliegt.


----------



## PeterJCI (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo simpel1970

Lüfter laufen nicht, alles enabled und die drei Modi ausprobiert...tot 
Die CUP und Netzteilanschlüsse funktionieren, 12V Spannung ist zu messen.
Jedoch bei den drei Cha-Fan Anschlüssen kann ich nur 3.4 Volt messen, zum mittleren Pin (12V) liegt keine Spannung an?? Sehr komisch.
Hast Du eine Ahnung woran das liegen kann?
Vielleicht am Bios, ein Biosfehler...
CMos habe ich noch nicht gemacht, dass könnte ich noch aufprobieren und das Bios noch einmal flashen und vielleicht ein älters Bios laden....
Hatte doch schon einige Bords, sowas habe jedoch nicht nicht erlebt.. 
Hast Du vielleicht noch eine Idee?

Gruss Peter


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Juni 2010)

Ein CMOS-Reset würde mir auch als Erstes einfallen. Probiere es aus.
Das Board arbeitet ansonsten Fehlerfrei?
Wenn du das Board außerhalb des Gehäuses betreibst (Tischaufbau), liegt beim mittleren 12V Pin immer noch keine Spannung an?


----------



## PeterJCI (18. Juni 2010)

- Ja, den CMOs mache als nächstes.....
- Dann vielleicht die Bios Varianten....
- Das Bord läuft sonst i.O., habe zwar noch nicht übertaket oder sonst speziell beansprucht, jedoch Battlefield 2 läuft gut....
- Habe eine Wakü, d.h. den Tischaufbau mache ich nicht so schnell, da der Ausbau doch ziemlich aufwendig ist.
- Denkst Du an irgend einer Erdung oder Kontakt mit den Gehäuse? Gute Idee....

Gruss Peter


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Juni 2010)

Ja genau, wenn der CMOS Reset und das Bios Update nicht helfen sollten, hätte ich noch an einen ungewollten Kontakt gedacht. Ist m.E. zwar eher unwahrscheinlich, wenn ansonsten alles fehlerfrei läuft, aber wer weiß...


----------



## Emericaner (8. Juli 2010)

RAM-Speicher

harmoniert der Speicher mit einem P5Q Deluxe Board?


----------



## PeterJCI (10. Juli 2010)

Ja die RAM-Speicher sind das Problem...
Obwohl diese von Asus für dieses Bord zugelassen sind....funktionieren diese nicht.
Habe folgende RAM Speicher: Corsair XMS2-8500 Dominator 2x2GB DDR2 1066MHz; CL5-5-5-15, 2.2V (TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF).
Habe alte 2GB provisorisch eingebaut und siehe da, keine Probleme mehr....
Werde mir Deine RAM-Empfehlung kaufen.
Danke für den Tipp
Gruss Peter


----------



## Emericaner (10. Juli 2010)

@peterjci: ist deine antwort auf mich bezogen oder auf simpel1970?


----------



## PeterJCI (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo Emericaner
habe dabei an Dich gedacht  
Hast Du Erfahrung mit deinen empfohlen OCZ-Rams?
*OCZ Gold Edition  DIMM Kit  4GB PC2-8500U CL5-6-6-18 (DDR2-1066) (OCZ2G10664GK)
*

Gruss Peter


----------



## Emericaner (11. Juli 2010)

okay okay 
also, ich weiß es nicht, hätte ein angebot für 8gb gebrauchte rams hier im marktplatz.

und daher wollte ich vormal mal checken ob die überhaupt funktionieren/harmonieren auf einem p5q deluxe board 

weißt du vl. ob sie funktionieren auf einem p5q board?


----------



## Kuhprah (7. August 2010)

So, gleich mal ne Frage stellen. Ich hab nen P5Q und mal nen Temperaturfühler in den Kühlkörper von der Southbridge geklebt. Jetzt zeigt mri der ne Temperatur von 47 - 50°C an... ist das zu viel oder normal?


----------



## Otep (7. August 2010)

@ Kuhprah

Kommt darauf an... hast Du übertaktet?


----------



## Kuhprah (7. August 2010)

Nö, nix übertaktet. Rennt alles mit den Befault Bios Werten. Da ich keinen Plan hab was ich da wie und wo einstellen muss, und mir all die Abkürzungen zu kompliziert sind, lass ich das mit übertakten. Hab nen neuen CPU Kühler verbaut und stelle jetzt fest, dass die Temperatur nun paar Grad höher ist als vorher (gut, da war der Fühler auch einfach nur irgendwo in die Kühlrippen rein gesteckt, jetzt is er möglichst nah am Mainboard dazwischen fest geklebt).

Könnte man irgendwo bissle die Spannung eventuell runter machen und damti etwas weniger Temperatur haben?


----------



## Otep (7. August 2010)

Hm, gib mal bitte ein paar Infos zu deinem Gehäuse und der Lüftung/Kühlung 

Scheint mir mit BIOS-default etwas hoch....


----------



## Kuhprah (7. August 2010)

Infos.. Gehäuse is nen Cooler Master HAF-X. Kühler.. noja diverse 

2 x 200mm im Deckel
1 x 230mm in der Front
1 x 140mm hinten im Gehäuse

Als CPU Kühler kommt nen Noctua NH-D14 zum Einsatz... Sieht zusammengebaut so aus:

Hatte vorhin gemotzt, dass ne neue CPU drin wär beim starten, da habich aber einfach starten mit BIOS defaults genommen.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. August 2010)

Temperatur nehm ich von der Stelle da:


----------



## simpel1970 (7. August 2010)

Das ist die Northbridge, nicht die Southbridge. Die Temps finde ich auch nicht zu hoch (sofern die unter Last nicht noch viel höher wird).


----------



## Kuhprah (7. August 2010)

Ah okay  Ne unter Last geht die bis auf 54 Grad rauf, aber nedd mehr.. Dachte halt, weil das unten (Süden) ist sei das die Southbridge 

Aber dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## BigBubby (7. August 2010)

Die dinger sind realtiv hitzebeständig. wenn da nicht was um die 70 grad ist, ist alles i.O.


----------



## Kuhprah (8. August 2010)

Was is, wenn ich im BIOS mal was so verstelle, dass mein Rechner nimmer angeht  Gibts ne Möglichkeit die Default Werte wieder einzulesen? Mein Händler hat mir eben leider kein Handbuch mit gegeben, und ich weiss nedd welches Board ich genau hab. Steht nur P5Q, aber auf der Asus Seite passt es mit keinem einzigen Bilder der Serie zusammen


----------



## simpel1970 (8. August 2010)

Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:

Stromstecker ziehen, ein paar mal den Einschalter drücken, Stromstecker wieder rein machen, starten.
Das Mobo startet dann mit den Default Einstellungen (Crash Free Bios) und fragt nach, ob im Bios etwas verstellt werden soll (F1 enter Setup, F2 Continue ..oder so ähnlich). Beachte aber, das die falschen Einstellungen immer noch im Bios hinterlegt sind und wieder geändert werden müssen.
Das Bios ignoriert nur nach dem (Crash-Free) Start einmal diese Einstellungen. Du musst also mit F1 ins Bios und die Einstellung wieder rückgängig machen.

Funktioniert das nicht, musst du einen CMOS-Reset (Bios Reset) machen.

Das P5Q hat im Bios auch noch die Möglichkeit Einstellungen zu speichern (OC-Profil). Zwei verschiedene Profile können dort angelegt werden und nach z.B. einem Bios-Reset wieder geladen werden.

Auf der ASUS Seite kannst du bei den Serien weiterblättern (unten rechts auf der Seite), dann kommst du auch zu deinem P5Q: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards - P5Q


----------



## Kuhprah (9. August 2010)

Weiss jemand von euch, wie man die Spannung der NB nach unten korrigiert? Ich hab aktuell dort 1.10V als Standartwert. Nach oben kann ich, aber nach unten lässt er mich nedd korrigieren


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi!

Ich habe da ein Problem: ich will mit zwei 5770ern auf meinen P5Q Deluxe ein Corssfiresystem aufbauen.

Das Problem: wenn ich alles Einstellungen im Bios auf Default lasse, geht's halbwegs (Furmark 1.82 Multi-GPU führt beinahe sofort zum Freeze);
3DMark-Vantage läuft und bringt ~13000 Punkte.
Aber: sobald ich die CPU anfange, zu übertakten, ist Ende.
Ich bringe zwar die CPU ohne Probleme bis auf 3,63Ghz, aber dann bekomme ich im Vantage jedes Mal einen Freeze.
Ich vermute, dass da eine Bios-Einstellung geändert werden müsste.
Ich finde aber nix!

Ich habe auch alles andere überprüft:

Netzteil (BeQuiet 750W): Alle (2* je 6+8Pin auf alle drei Anschlüsse am Netzteil)Anschlüsse; sogar mit den Adaptern (auf 4-Pin-Molex) versucht.
Auch die Zusammenschaltung der 12V-Rails hilft nicht.
Grafikkarten: einzeln getestet: alles i.O.
Windows: ich habe extra Windows neu aufgesetzt, und auch 32-bit ebenso probiert wie 64-bit; Aufgesetzt habe ich alle vier Varianten: 32- und 64-bit von jeweils zwei unterschiedlichen Datenträgern (könnt' ja einer 'nen Kratzer haben)
Updates: alles das habe ich mit und ohne Updates versucht
andere Software: um Konflikte auszuschließen, habe ich auch auf alle andere Software - außer die notwendigen Treiber - verzichtet.
Bios: sowohl das Bios vom Mainboard als auch das beider Karten habe ich auf den aktuellen Stand geflasht.
Treiber: CCC von CD (bei einer Graka bei): 10.1 ebenso wie 10.7 und 10.9 von der ATI-Seite

Ofen gestanden: mir fällt nix mehr ein!

Auffällig; wenn Furmark läuft, wird nur ein CPU-Kern ausgelastet, der aber mit 100%.
Auffällig auch: teilweise wird von CCC und GPU-Z keine Last für die zweite Karte angezeigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor die Frage kommt: Crossfire wurde vom CCC erkannt, ist aktiviert und wird von GPU-Z auch bestätigt.

Auch das Mainboard habe ich schon getauscht - das Alte war gerade mal 10 Tage alt.

Könnte mir mal wer 'nen Tip geben?
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## stolle80 (13. Oktober 2010)

hi, hab ein problem mit meinen speicher bzw. den speicherbänken,
und zwar hab mir das ocz 
OCZ2T11504GK, Titanium  4gB pärchen geholt läuft aber nur auf den hinteren 2 speicherbänken mit 1111 mhz (im bios) dualchannel auf den forderen nur im 800Mhz modus, ist das normal?

ist doch schlecht wenn ich mir noch ein Kit holen will um 8Gb mit 1111mhz zu betreiben wieso ist das so?

system ist ind der sig
 hab das asus Mobo nestes bios hab schon alles probiert rechner fährt nicht hoch mit höheren Atakt
gruß stolle


----------



## JackOnell (13. Oktober 2010)

stolle80 schrieb:


> hi, hab ein problem mit meinen speicher bzw. den speicherbänken,
> und zwar hab mir das ocz
> OCZ2T11504GK, Titanium  4gB pärchen geholt läuft aber nur auf den hinteren 2 speicherbänken mit 1111 mhz (im bios) dualchannel auf den forderen nur im 800Mhz modus, ist das normal?
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe gerade das Problem nicht ganz benutzt du die gleichfarbenen Slots oder je einen und die riegel sollen 1150 laufen kommt aber auf den teiler an .
Aber ich verstehe dein Problem nicht vorallem was hat das mit 8 GB aufsich


----------



## stolle80 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi, hab ja 4 Gb 1150 ram und möchte 4GB 1150 dazu kaufen
das mobo unterstützt ja bis 16GB ddr2 1200 ne,
der speicher läuft aber nur mit max 800 auf den gelben beiden sockets (DIMM_A1 +DIMM_B1) im _Dualchannelmodus _(laut CPU-Z: Channels -Dual;DC Mode-symmetric) denn wenn ich den speicherteileler höherstellen will so zB.:auf 1066 fährt er nicht mehr hoch .
Das höhertakten klappt nur auf den beiden schwarzen hinteren ram Bänken (DIMM_A2 +DIMM_B2) weistdu warum?

Im MOBO handbuch steht aber:
*It is recommended to install the memory modules from the yellow slots for better overclocking capability.*
ads wären dann die andern beiden. klappt nicht 
asus <-- P5Q SE Plus Bild


----------



## snapstar123 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hast du mal probiert die beiden Riegel in denn gelben Slots auch mal zu tauschen denn so ein Problem hatte ich auch mal, der eine Riegel lief nur in Dimm A2 aber nicht in Dimm A1.
Am besten du nimmst nur einen Riegel und schaust erst mal in Dimm A1 und schaust auch ob du ihn Takten kannst wenn ja dann versuche es mit dem anderen Riegel auch, wenn der zweite riegel nicht geht dann probier denn zweiten riegel in gelben Slot A2 aus, wenn es klapp dann würde ich auch einen vonn denn Riegeln makieren. Bei mir liegt es weil die Speicher die ich habe sehr selten sind und nicht unterstützt werden laut der Liste von Asus.
Jetzt laufen sie bei 1100Mhz und nur 1,9V mit CL5 , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Oktober 2010)

Keiner 'ne Idee zum Crossfie-Problem?


----------



## snapstar123 (14. Oktober 2010)

Da weis ich leider auch nicht weiter, zur Zeit nutze ich kein Crossfire aber das Problem muss ja irgendwo am Treiber liegen.
Ich weis nicht, das neueste Bios denke ich ist schon drauf das dürfte aber auch nicht das Problem sein.
Ich denke das es was am Treiber ist oder das CCC eine ältere version mal probieren.
Ansonsten kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen, verstehe es auch nicht wieso die zweite Graka nicht ausgelastet wird.
Hast du es mal mit spielen probiert oder auch das selbe Problem das nur eine Graka ausgelastet wird.
Ach ja es gibt ja bei Furmark einen Mutli-GPU-Test hast du denn am probiert wenn ja mal die normale Version von Furmark probieren , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi!

Bios'se hab' ich alle frisch: beide Karten und das Board.
Treiber (Catalyst) hab' ich schon drei Varianten probiert:

10.1 (war auf der Cd von einer der Karten)
10.8 (ATI-Homepage)
10.9 (ATI-Homepage)

An denen sollte es auch nicht liegen. 

Ich habe gestern auch noch 'ne dritte Vapor-X probiert und alle Varianten mit den drei Karten - keine Änderung.

Ich frage mal anders herum: hat jemand auf dem P5Q Deluxe ein CF-System, das geht - oder könnte da eine Inkompatibilität bestehen?

Ansonsten bliebe ja nur das Netzteil - ich besorge mir die Tage ein Anderes....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## snapstar123 (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube eher weniger das es am NT liegt, was für eins nutzt du und welche Graka von AMD/ATI.
Ich kann sogar ohne mit meinem alten Be Quiet DPP P7 550W eine GTX 470 und meinen I5 750er reichlich übertakten ohne irgendwelche Probleme zu bekommen.
Wenn es das NT währe würde sich das auch anders bemerkbar machen.
Was für ein NT und welche Grakas sind es , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## BigBubby (15. Oktober 2010)

Zu dem CF. 
Da kann man nichts wirkliches sagen. Das kann es sein, dass du noch Monate lang rumbasteln musst. Die einfachste/beste Lösung dürfte sein, die beiden Karten verkaufen und dann eine große Kaufen. Damit hast du weniger ärger und mehr Leistung bei weniger Verbauch. Crossfire ist bei Ati nicht sonderlich ausgereift und hat andauernd noch kinderkrankheiten.


----------



## snapstar123 (15. Oktober 2010)

Ja das stimmt einer seits auch wieder, Crossfire und SLI sind noch nicht komplett ausgereift, zum zocken lieber eine sehr schnelle Singel-GPU zum Benchen kann amn ruhig Crossfire und SLI nutzen oder für spezielle Anwendungen.
Am besten würde ich dir mal raten dich mit jemanden aus einander zu setzen der sich sehr gut auskennt.
Frag mal in denn Thread 3D Mark 06 nach, hier der Link.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/7841-3d-mark-06-punkte.html

passt zwar nicht so richtig in denn Thread aber du kannst ja mal @Blechdesigner oder @True Monkey anschreiben.
Beide kennen sich sehr gut aus und Benchen auch sehr häufig mit AMD/ATI Karten in Crossfire oder auch SLI mit Nvidia Karten.
Die können dir auf jeden fall weiter heflen vorallem @True Monkey da er sehr viele Boards schon hatte und auch noch hatt wie eben von Asus , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi!

Mal sehen - das mit den 5770ern hat sich so ergeben.
Außerdem ist es etwas preiswerter als eine 5870; sowohl in der Anschaffung (für den Preis einer 5870 bekomme ich beide 5770er und die Wasserkühler dazu!) als auch im Stromverbrauch (18W Idle statt 25).

Ein wenig Basteltrieb ist auch dabei - an sich soll es ja problemfrei sein.

Bei Netzteil ist ein beQuiet Dark Power Pro mit 750W - das sollte an sich reichen.
Da ich aber alle anderen Faktoren inzwischen ausgeschlossen habe, bleibt fast nur noch das NT.

Probiert habe ich:

vier verschiedene 5770er, drei davon (Sapphire Vapor-X) habe ich noch da.
Allein laufen sie einwandfrei!
Mainboard gewechselt
drei Crossfirebrücken
etliche Varianten in der Spannungsversorgung:
alle vier Kabel mit jeweils zwei Anschlüssen (je einmal 6pol. und 6+2pol. PCI-E-Anschluss)
alle drei Anschlüsse am modularen Netzteil
Versorgung einer bzw. beider Karten vom Hdd-Bereich des NT über die beiliegenden 4-Pin-Molex auf 6-pol. PCI-E-Adapter

Software - Treiber:
10.1 von Cd
10.8
10.9

Software - Betriebssystem: ein Dutzend Mal neu installiert:
Windows 64-bit in der vorhandenen Variante
Windows 64-bit neu installiert von DVD 1
Windows 64-bit neu installiert von DVD 2 (ich habe zwei Retail-Versionen da, derzeit aber nur einen Rechner - deswegen habe ich zwei W7-Datenträgersätze)
Windows 32-bit neu installiert von DVD 1
Windows 32-bit neu installiert von DVD 2
jeweils mit allen, den notwendigsten oder gar keinen Updates

Software - sonstige: kann ich ausschließen, weil ich jeweils neu installiert habe und keine weitere Software installiert habe
Offen gestanden: mir fällt außer dem NT nix mehr ein!


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## snapstar123 (15. Oktober 2010)

Das NT reicht von der Leistung locker selbst für 3 5770er.
Ist es aus der P7 Serie oder eine ältere Version.
Es gibt einen Be Quiet Bug bei der P7 Serie, hier mal der Link dazu.

[Sammelthread] PC startet nicht (mehr) mit Be Quiet-Netzteil - ForumBase

Also frage mal da nach vieleicht können die dir helfen und sagen ob es am NT liegt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## stolle80 (15. Oktober 2010)

Nee, klappt nicht. laufen beide nicht mit hochen Takt in den Gelben slots. 
naja läuft auch so. Der speicher wird auch nicht von Asus unterstützt.
bleibt nur noch  ein 8 GB kit zu holen, oder 4 x 2 Gb mit hohen takt welcher auch unterstütz werden ... corsair oder so,
trotzden danke snapstar, für deine Hilfe und ein offenes Ohr


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Oktober 2010)

Neee - das Netzteil ist ein P8 aus der aktuellen Reihe.

Ach so: eines habe ich noch vergessen, zu schreiben: bei meinem Netzteil kann man die 12V-Rails über einen Schalter zusammen schalten, um eine höhere OC-Performqance zu erreichen.
Auch das habe ich getestet - ohne Erfolg.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## BigBubby (15. Oktober 2010)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Nee, klappt nicht. laufen beide nicht mit hochen Takt in den Gelben slots.
> naja läuft auch so. Der speicher wird auch nicht von Asus unterstützt.
> bleibt nur noch  ein 8 GB kit zu holen, oder 4 x 2 Gb mit hohen takt welcher auch unterstütz werden ... corsair oder so,
> trotzden danke snapstar, für deine Hilfe und ein offenes Ohr


Hauptsache kein OCZ oder G.Skill. Kingston oder Corsair laufen im schnitt besser.


----------



## BigBubby (15. Oktober 2010)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Mal sehen - das mit den 5770ern hat sich so ergeben.
> Außerdem ist es etwas preiswerter als eine 5870; sowohl in der Anschaffung (für den Preis einer 5870 bekomme ich beide 5770er und die Wasserkühler dazu!) als auch im Stromverbrauch (18W Idle statt 25).



Test: ATi Radeon HD 5770 (CrossFire) (Seite 22) - 13.10.2009 - ComputerBase

2x5770 verbraucht auch im Idle deutlich mehr strom als eine 5870 und unter last genau so. 

Von der reinen Leistung ist sie gerade mal gleichwertig wie eine 5870, dafür mit Microrucklern.

Gebraucht verkauft kriegt man so ca 110 euro für eine. Macht 220€ . Für 270€ gibt es bereits eine Lieferbare 5870. Sind also gerade 50€ differenz und ich denke die sind deine nerven wert.


----------



## snapstar123 (15. Oktober 2010)

@Schienenbruch ja die P8 Reihe die reicht locker für alle drei Karten aus und auch O.C. das mit der 12V Schiene finde ich auch sehr interresant.
Das einzigste was mich bei Be Quiet störrt ist das die Kondensatoren bis 105°C ausgelegt sind aber die Hauptkondesatoren nur bis 85°C.
Das ist bei allen Modellen so selbst bei der P8 Reihe.
Also das NT kann man ausschliesen, hast du mal einen gefragt wie @True Monkey der kennt sich da sehr gut aus vorallem mit Crossfire, er kann dir da helfen , Mfg Snapstar

@stolle80 das ist schade aber 8GB braucht man eigentlich auch nicht bei speziellen Anwendungen ja aber so für Spiele usw. die profitieren kaum von 8GB.
Corsair usw werden auch unterstützt aber OCZ eigentlich auch es kann sein das meistens die Liste nicht aktuell sind.
Ich wahr auch erst geschockt von meinen Apogee GT da der rechner gar nicht lief mit dem Asus P5Q Pro Turbo aber einzeln getestet und wer sagts der eine Riegel läuft nur im ersten Slo, also denn Riegel leicht makiert und fertig.
Ich habe das aber auch schon häufiger erlebt, mit meinen alten OCZ Platinum 1066Mhz sie konnte ich vieleicht um 20Mhz übertakten dann mal getestet und ein wunder auch nur durch wechsel der Riegel, also der eine im ersten Slot und der andere im zweiten Slot und sie liesen sich auf einmal sehr hoch Takten.
Ich weis zwar auch nicht warum aber ein komisches Phänomen.
Also ein 2x4GB Pärchen kostet schon etwas viel am besten 4x2GB aber wenn du O.C. betreiben möchtest auch die CPU dann ist es wesentlich schweriger wenn alle Slots belegt sind da das Board schneller dicht macht beim FSB.
Also willst du auch O.C. betreiben mit der CPU dann lieber 2x4GB Pärchen kaufen.
Corsair laufen eigentlich auf jedem Board und mit OCZ gibts normal auch keine Probleme, ich habe sie bloss verkauft da die Platinum nicht sonderlich gut wahren so wie die Apogee GT.
Hast du mal versucht die Timings auch alle per Hand ein zu stellen sowie Spannung usw. denn wenn die Timings auf Auto stehen kann es auch zu Problemen kommen.
Ach ja wenn du die Speicher wechselst dann pass auf wie bei denn Corsair Diamontor wegen dem hohen HS nicht das du Probleme mit denn CPU-Kühler bekommst.
Ich kann wegen denn hohen HS von denn Apogee GT nicht mehr meinen geliebten IFX-14 montieren selbst der Thermalrigthe Ultra 120 Extreme lässt sich nur noch quer montieren nicht mehr Waage , Mfg Snapstar

@BigBubby also mit G-Skills habe ich kjeine Probleme aber es sind DDR3 sie laufen sogar hervorragend ohne Spannungserhöhung gleich 200Mhz mehr Takt und das auf einem DFI.
Die Boards haben die meisten Krankheiten mit Speichern aber ie laufen perfekt, bei DDR2 weis ich nicht wie die G-Skills sich schlagen, ich weis nur das die DDR3 sich bezahlbar machen.
Ja mit OCZ wahr ich auch nicht sonderlich zu frieden, die Apogge GT sind sehr geile Speicher mit nur 1,9V bei 1100Mhz und CL5 und es geht noch mehr bei dem Takt mit mehr Spannung.
Corsair kann ich auf jeden fall empfehlen sie laufen auf jedem Board oder Kingston sind auch noch eine Alternative , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## BigBubby (15. Oktober 2010)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> @BigBubby also mit G-Skills habe ich kjeine Probleme aber es sind DDR3 sie laufen sogar hervorragend ohne Spannungserhöhung gleich 200Mhz mehr Takt und das auf einem DFI.
> Die Boards haben die meisten Krankheiten mit Speichern aber ie laufen perfekt, bei DDR2 weis ich nicht wie die G-Skills sich schlagen, ich weis nur das die DDR3 sich bezahlbar machen.
> Ja mit OCZ wahr ich auch nicht sonderlich zu frieden, die Apogge GT sind sehr geile Speicher mit nur 1,9V bei 1100Mhz und CL5 und es geht noch mehr bei dem Takt mit mehr Spannung.
> Corsair kann ich auf jeden fall empfehlen sie laufen auf jedem Board oder Kingston sind auch noch eine Alternative , Mfg Snapstar



Ich spreche da aus privater, wie "beruflicher" erfahrung, dass OCZ abgesehen von ganz wenigen reihen (Die Bladereihe z.B. ist gut, habe ich ja selber als DDR2, Platinum und Gold hatte ich auch, die sind aber eher durchwachsen und waren zum OCen ungeeignet), sowohl bei DDR2/3. Gerade die DDR3 billigteile, die es momentan für um die 70€ gibt kommen reihenweise zurück.
G.Skill hatten wir wohl mal eine schlechte Fuhre, kann sein, dass die inzwischen besser sind. Aber da Corsair und Kingston nicht so viel teurer sind, rate ich immer dazu.
2x4GB ist übrigens garnicht so viel teurer als 4x2GB.


----------



## snapstar123 (16. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt schon wie mit OCZ, ich wahr ehrlich entäuscht obwohl sie im P/L Verhältnis Top wahren aber na ja deswegen die Apogee.
Mit denn G-Skills hatte ich vorher keine Erfahrung aber bei DDR3 habe ich nur gute Erfeharung gehört, die Ecos sind sehr gut da sie meistens mit 1,35V laufen, ich habe die normalen ohne grossen HS, einfach die normalen G-Skills F3 1600Mhz CL9 sie wahren zwar auch ein wenig teuerer aber bei denn Tests haben sie sehr gut abgeschnitten vorallem wahren sie auch die kühlsten im Test obwohl sie keinen HS haben wie bei denn Flare oder Ripjaws.
Also so bin ich sehr zu frieden sie lassen sich auch ohne Probleme sehr gut übertakten, bei 1,5V sind troudem 200Mhz stabil mit drinnen, hier mal ein Link, keine besonderen aber sehr gut.

G.SKill NQ 4GB Kit DDR3 PC3-12800 CL9 (F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ) DDR3-RAM 240-PIN, 2 x 2 GB (2048 MB): DDR3-RAM Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Mir wurde auch für das DFI zu denn Kingston geraten aber von der Farbe her habe sie nicht zu meinem Projekt gepasst.
Ich wusste aber das G-Skills ohne Probleme auf dem Board laufen.
Also ich würde auch Corsair und Kingston empfehlen da sie so gut wie oder besser gesagt auf jedem Board laufen.
Mit dem Preis stimmt, ich wahr bei 4x4GB von denn Kingston Hyper X aber so gibt es kaum einen unterschied.
Ich würde auf jeden fall zu denn 2x4GB greifen zwecks O.C.
Bei denn OCZ habe ich auch nur von der Blade Serie gehört das sie gut sind, sie haben glaube ich auch Micron-Chips verbaut wenn ich mich nicht irre und sie sehen gut aus , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## BigBubby (16. Oktober 2010)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Bei denn OCZ habe ich auch nur von der Blade Serie gehört das sie gut sind, sie haben glaube ich auch Micron-Chips verbaut wenn ich mich nicht irre und sie sehen gut aus , Mfg Snapstar



Warum sie so gut sind, weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass sie 1066 cl5 und das bei 1,8V und nicht bei 2,1 wie die meisten anderen (Da gabs eine LowVoltage Reihe von. Der normale auch 2.1)

Aber das wird zu off.


----------



## bruchpilot94 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich hole mir bald ein P5Q Pro und wollte malfragen ob das irgendwie schadet 
wenn man statt dem vorhandenen 8 pin anschluss für die cpu versorgung nur einen 4 pin rantut ?

P.S. ich hab einen Q6600


----------



## True Monkey (17. Oktober 2010)

Funzt auch nur mit dem einen.
Aber wenn du OCen willst sollte der zweite wegen der stabilität auch drauf sein .

Und nimm lieber das P5Q-pro-Turbo ...das ist eine klasse besser wie das p5q-pro


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Oktober 2010)

Nein das spielt keine Rolle, es hat nur Vorteile beim O.C. aber man kann beruhigt denn 4Pin Stecker nehmen wenn man keinen 8Pin Stecker hat.
Bei meinem alten Asus P5N-D 750SLI das hatte nur einen 4Pin Anschluss und ich hatte einen Q9550 drauf und konnte trozdem auf 3,6Ghz übertakten, das Board hat nicht mehr hergegeben, mit denn Asus P5Q Pro Turbo hatte ich halt einen 8Pin Anschluss aber dann musste ich feststellen das nicht das Board limitiert hat sondern die CPU, sie ging trotz 8Pin Anschluss und ein besseres Board nicht über 3,6Ghz.
Also ohne bedenken, es ist eigentlich für einen Quad gedacht und O.C. aber es geht auch mit einem 4Pin, es ist ja auf einer Seite ein deckel drauf da müsstest du dann schauen das er in der anderen Seite reinkommt, steht normal im Handbuch , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## BigBubby (17. Oktober 2010)

Die 4 weiteren Pins sind für die CPUs mit 120Watt+


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich überlege hat der Q9550 ja auch mehr W gehabt oder nicht, ich habe gehört das es keine Rolle spielt eben nur beim O.C. , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## BigBubby (17. Oktober 2010)

Der hat 95Watt


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ach so na dann aber es gibt ja ein Adapter von Molex auf 4 Pin oder sehe ich das falsch für PCIe gibt es ja auch solche Adapter.
Was hat der Q6600 der müsste doch auch bei 95W liegen. Wenn nicht was für ein NT hast du @bruchpilot94 , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## BigBubby (17. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt nur ein ganz paar CPUs die 125+ haben. Also keine sorge. Im schlimmsten Fall geht er nicht an.  dann muss man sich nur den adapter von P4 auf P8 kaufen.


----------



## bruchpilot94 (18. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die vielen Antworten ich habe ein 550 W NT
und ich möchte den Q6600 gerne auf 3 - 3,2 Ghz bringen 
und ich hole mir das board gebraucht desshalb kommt kein anderes in frage


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du das Board günstig bekommst dann passt das schon, das Turbo Pro währe halt einen Tick besser vorallem die Heatpipekühlung und auch vom O.C. her wie @True Monkey schon gesagt hat.
Was für ein NT denn ein billiges 550W NT ist noch lange nicht so gut wie ein Marken NT mit 400W, was für eine Karte kommt zum einsatz.
Wenn es ein Marken NT ist dann reicht das völlig aus wobei normal ein 8Pin Stecker schon dabei währe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## bruchpilot94 (18. Oktober 2010)

Es ist ein mittelklasse NT und eine HD 5770 das Board bekomme ich für 50 € 
bis zu meiner haustür gebracht 

EDIT: Das NT ist von Rasurbo aber ich weiss jetzt nicht ganz genau welches auf jeden fall hat es 550 W


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ja das geht schon für das Board, wahr es lange gebraucht oder fast neu.
Die P5Q ProTurbo und P5Q Turbo wahren ja schon die neuesten der P5Q Serie, mit dem NT weis ich nicht, wie heist es denn bzw. von welchem Hersteller , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## bruchpilot94 (18. Oktober 2010)

Das board ist mit Garantie und ein knappes Jahr alt


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ja das geht für denn Preis.
Was für ein NT ist es, ich meine ist es ein Corsair, Be Quiet oder Enermax aber hoffentlich kein LC Power denn wie gesagt die 550W haben eigentlich nicht zu viel zu sagen sondern mehr was das NT an Ampere auf die einzelnen Schienen an Leistung bringt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## bruchpilot94 (18. Oktober 2010)

hab oben schon geschrieben allerdings per EDIT es ist ein Rasurbo mit 550 W und 18 A


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Oktober 2010)

Dürfte schon reichen für deinen Quad und einer 5770 die zieht ja auch nicht zu viel Strom oder was meinen die anderen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## bruchpilot94 (23. Oktober 2010)

noch eine Frage kann das P5Q Pro 2 mal 16 lanes PCI-Express zur Verfügung stellen ?


----------



## BigBubby (24. Oktober 2010)

soweit ich weiß nur 2 x 8 oder 1x16.


----------



## bruchpilot94 (24. Oktober 2010)

danke
Wie groß sind die Leistunseinbußen bei Cf mit 2 mal 8 Lanes im gegensatz zu Cf mit 2 mal 16 Lanes?


----------



## BigBubby (24. Oktober 2010)

kommt drauf an, welche Karte du hast. Ist aber soweit ich weiß relativ niedrig


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Oktober 2010)

Sollte so um die 10% sein.

Übrigens: mein CF-Problem ist gelöst.
Trotz aller Test's und Versuche hat sich das Netzteil als Fehlerquelle erwiesen.

Jetzt läuft CF einwandfrei und ich habe im Vantage über 17.000 Punkte.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## snapstar123 (25. Oktober 2010)

2x8Lanes oder 2x16Lanes der unterschied ist sehr gering , Mfg Snapstar
Also das NT wahr doch die Fehlerquelle und es wahr die P8 Reihe von BeQuiet.
Hast du jetzt ein anderes NT rein oder der BeQuiet Vor-Ort- Austauschservice, denn finde ich echt genial, warten bis die Post kommt und neues NT nehmen altes abgeben, das finde ich von BeQuiet sehr gut der Service aber das so schnell das NT einen hau weg hatte ist schon komisch , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Pedro123 (10. November 2010)

Hi Leute , 

ich habe mir ein neues system geholt und jetzt vor ein paar tagen zusammengebaut. 
ein p5q deluxe mit dem haf x gehäuse und dem "noctua nh d14" als cpu kühler. 
der hintere kleine lüfter an der rückseite des gehäuses habe ich ans NT angeschlossen. die anderen drei großen an das MB. die beiden cpu lüfter sind mit einem 3pin y-kabel am cpu fan anschluss dran. 

so jetzt wollte ich die lüfter nicht immer auf max laufen lassen also habe ich jetzt herausgefunden das man im bios "cpu & chassi q fan control" aktivieren kann und dann die auswahlmöglichkeiten

standard
silent
turbo 

hat für rpm der lüfter. 

da der cpu lüfter nur als 3 pin am cpu fan anschluss ist kann ich den nicht verstellen. gibt es da eine möglichkeit das zu ändern, wie z.b. einen 3pin auf 4 pin adapter ?

bei den 3 der 4 gehäuselüfter gibt es GAR KEINEN unterschied zwischen standard silten und turbo die laufen da alle gleich. also entweder habe ich 
"chassi q fan control" aus dann laufen die lüfter bei ca 750 rpm wenn ich 
aber "chassi q fan control" an mache laufen die lüfter alle auf jeder der 
stufen(standard, silent, turbo) auf ca 530rpm.  achja und die rpm zahlen sind nun rot. was bedeutet das?

wieso geht das nicht mit den verschiedenen stufen???

vielen dank für eure antworten


----------



## BigBubby (10. November 2010)

da hilft nur eine extra lüftersteuerung


----------



## Pedro123 (10. November 2010)

wieso denn ich kann es doch theoretisch 3 stufig einstellen wenn es halt klappen würde. 
wieso klappt das nicht und wie bekomme ich es dazu?

jetzt im nachhinein bin ich doch froh das ich es zumindest eingeschränkt über das MB regeln kann statt eine lüftsteuerung zu holen.
und gibt es denn son adapter um das 3pol ende der beiden cpu lüfter zu einem 4pol zu machen so das ich den lüfter über "cpu q fan control" steuern kann? gilt dann die einstellung für beide lüfter oder nur einen dann, denn an dem cpu lüfter ist halt ein 120mm und 140mm dran.


----------



## BigBubby (10. November 2010)

Also mein P5Q-e kann nur 4 pin steuern. bei 3pin ist egal was man einstellt. 

Einen "einfachen" adapter gibt es nicht, da das 2 vollkommen verschiedene Systeme zur steuerung sind. einmal über den takt einmal über die spannung. Deshalb sage ich ja extra lüftersteuerung oder andere Lüfter.


----------



## Pedro123 (11. November 2010)

weisst du was, mir fällt gerade ein, das an meinem alten system noch ein zalman lüfter dran. den pc habe ich damals von sonem computerfachladen zusammenbauen lassen und damals halt extra noch son dicken cpu lüfter geholt. jo ist bei mir ncoh bei alternate gelistet hier: 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Prozessoren (CPU) - CPU-Lüfter - Zalman CNPS9700 LED?



der hat sone lüftersteuerung dran. also das ende meines cpu 3pin lüfter stecke ich da rein und die lüftersteuerung hat dann ebenfalls ein 3pin ende was dann in den cpu lüfter anschluss am MB rein kommt und das dritte ende ist halt die lüftersteuerung an sich wo man dran dreht moment die gibt es ja auch einzelnd 
hier
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Lüftersteuerung - Zalman Fan Mate2 Lüftersteuerung

so wie ich die kommentare dort lese kann man über ein y kabel auch 2 lüfter damit kontrollieren aber leider nur bis 11volt.

so dann wäre ja das problem eigentlich gelöst wenn es nicht noch das andere gibt das meine gehäuselüfter nicht regelbar sind obwohl es eigentlich gehen MÜSSTE. 

hab auch das 2301 BIOS aber irgendwie dennoch kp warum es nicht geht


----------



## BigBubby (11. November 2010)

da darfst du dir dann vermutlich 1-2 Fan Mate2 dazu kaufen. (sowas in der art meinte ich auch. erwartet ja keiner, dass du direkt 100euro für einen aquaero ausgibst oder sowas)


----------



## Pedro123 (11. November 2010)

ok ich habe jetzt die lüftersteuerung an mein cpu lüfter angeschlossen.
irgendwie scheint sie aber kaputt zu sein, denn erstmal kommt jetzt jedesmal wenn ich den computer starte ein piepen und die meldung "cpu fan error". 
allerdings drehen jetzt die beiden lüfter des noctuas nh-d14 jetzt mit ca 560rpm
statt vorher (ohne lüftersteuerung)mit maximalen(denke ich) 1300rpm. a
lso beide lüfter des noctuas sind an der lüftersteuerung dran (120er und 140er) per y-kabel halt. so aaaber ich kann an dem ding drehen was ich will es ändert sich nix.
das teil ist aber auch schon 3 jahre an meinem zalman lüfter dran gewesen, in der zeit habe ich niemals daran gedreht. 
ist es defekt? oder liegt das an den lüftern mit ihren unterschiedlichen größen? gäbe es denn lüfter die besser für den noctua wären als halt die die dabei gewesen sind?
oder sollte ich noch einen 140er holen von noctua und den an meinen noctua nh-d14 ranbauen so das ich da 2 140er dran habe?


----------



## BigBubby (12. November 2010)

cpu fan error kommt automatisch wenn der unter 600 oder 800UPM kommt. Einfach im Bios die Umdrehungskontrolle deaktivieren. Der geht halt von Boxed aus und wenn der langsamer ist, ist er kaputt.


----------



## snapstar123 (12. November 2010)

Pedro123 also ich würde dir auch eine ordentliche Lüftersteuerung empfehlen, sie kosten nicht die Welt ca.20€.
Wenn du jetzt denn Zalman Fan Mate 2 3 Stück kaufst dann kannst du gleich eine Lüftersteurung für denn Preis holen.
Hier mal ein paar Vorschläge.

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Lüfter-Controller » Scythe KM01-BK Kaze Master 5,25 Zoll - black

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - 5,25 Zoll » Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Lüfter-Controller - black

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » Aerocool V12XT Touchscreen Fancontroller 2x 5,25 Zoll

Hier hast du auch eine Übersicht der besten Lüftersteuerungen getestet von PCGH

Die 25 meist gesuchten Lüfter/-Steuerungen bei Caseking: NZXT Sentry LXE mit Touch-Screen auf Platz 1 [Anzeige] - schnäppchen

Da kannst du dir mal selber ein Bild machen welche für dich in Frage kommen würde da ich dir echt lieber zu einer ordetnlichen Steuerung rate.
Mit dem CPU-Lüfter kann sein wie mein Vorredner das eben du im Bios mal nachschauen musst ab wann der CPU-Lüfter Alarm schlägt ab welche RPM wenn der Lüfter natürlich mit weniger RPM läuft als eingestellt dann ist es klar das er Alarm schlägt wenn der Lüfter aber so läuft oder mit einer höheren RPM wie im Bios eingestellt dann wie auch schon erwähnt kann der Lüfter hinüber sein.
Ich habe dies Einstellung im Bios komplett deaktiviert da ich meistens dort keinen Lüfter anschliese, wenn dort auch kein Lüfter angeschlossen ist am CPU-Fan und es nicht im Bios deaktiviert ist dann wird es auch immer Alarm schlagen.
Hoffe ich konnte soweit helfen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Pedro123 (12. November 2010)

also nochmal ganz genau 

3 meiner 4 gehäuselüfter sind am MB dran an den chassi fan anschlüssen 1-3 die man im BIOS regeln kann.

der vierte ist am NT dran(das ist der kleine lüfter, der kann ruhig auf volle pulle laufen) 

so jetzt hat hier ein anderer im forum gesagt das diese einstellungen im BIOS standrad, silent , turbo für die chassi fans(1-3) erst ab gewissen temperaturen anfangen ihre wirkung zu zeigen. das könnte so sein, weil im moment wenn ich bei speedfan 4.42 schaue steht da 

ALLE ANGABEN für den leerlauf

gpu 55°
system 34°
cpu 20°
AUX 32°
Core 0 30°
Core 1 30°
Core 2 37°
Core 3 37°

scheint ja mein system noch recht kühl zu sein. das ist vielleicht der grund warum sich NIX ändert wenn ich die einstellungen(silent,standard,turbo) verändere.
WENN diese einstellungen funktionieren reicht mir das BIOS für meine lüfter, da brauche ich nicht unbedingt eine Lüftersteuerung.

So das andere problem war mein CPU Lüfter da er ja nur als 3pin am 4pin an meinem MB dran ist, kann ich im BIOS nicht "CPU Q-Fan Control" benutzen mit den 3stufen(standard,silent,turbo). daher kann ich ihn nicht regeln und er läuft dann immer bei 1300rpm. 
also brauche ich nur für den cpu lüfter ne lüftersteuerung. 
da war die idee perfekt die "Zalman Fan Mate 2" von meinem alten computer auszubauen und für meinen neuen zu verwenden.

wenn sie läuft ist doch alles gut --> ich habe die kontrolle über alle wichtigen lüfter im meinem PC. 

ABER die "Zalman Fan Mate 2" wie schon beschrieben muckt halt. 

Jetzt die Frage WARUM.

Weil sie kaputt ist?

oder weil verschieden grüße lüfter dran hängen?

ODER, ich hoffe es nicht, weil sie einfach ******** ist  ? 

Ich will aber das sie funktioniert  denn dann kann ich meinen cpu lüfter schon stufenlos genau auf eine rpm stufe einstellen, so wie ich lust dazu habe. 



Also soll ich von der Lüftersteuerung eine neue kaufen?

und stimmt das das die einstellungen im BIOS(standard,silent,turbo) erst dann wirksam werden wenn bestimmte temperaturen erreicht werden?

Ach ja UND^^
Wieso erkennt Speedfan eigentlich nicht meine 3 angeschlossenen gehäuselüfter
denn bei AUX Fan 1 - 3 stehen nur immer 0 rpm ??


----------



## BigBubby (13. November 2010)

Was mit dem CPU los ist, habe ich dir bereits gesagt, ließ am besten noch mal aufmerksam.

Zu den Gehäuselüftern: Ließ mal im Handbuch nach. Bin recht sicher, dass die nicht über das MB gesteuert werden. Der formulierte Satz im Handbuch ist nur etwas ungenau.


----------



## Pedro123 (13. November 2010)

wegen des cpu:
tut mir leid aber ich verstehe nicht wo du mir das bereits gesagt hast.
es geht mir um die lüftersteuerung die sich nicht verstellen lässt, ich drehe daran am regler aber der lüfter verändert seine drehungen nicht.

zu den gehäuselüftern:
das steht im handbuch für mich eigentlich klar das man die lüfter steuern kann:



Chassis Q-Fan Control [Disabled]

Hier können Sie den Gehäuse Q-Fan Controller aktivieren oder deaktiviern
Konfigurationsoptionen: [Disabled] [Enabled]

Das folgende Element wird nur angezeigt wenn Chassis Q-FAN CONTROL 
aktiviert ist.

Chassis Fan Profile [Standard]
Hier können Sie das passende Leistungsniveau des ASUS Q-Fan einstellen.
Wenn [Standard] eingestellt ist, passt sich die Lüftergeschwindigkeit automatisch der CPU-Temperatur an. [Silent] stellt auf minimale Geschwindigkeit für leisen Lüfterbetrieb ein, mit [Turbo] wird die maximale Lüftergeschwindigkeit erreicht. Konfigurationsoptionen: 
[Standard] [Silent] [Turbo]

EXAKT das gleiche steht dann für -->

CPU Q-Fan Control [Disabled]


----------



## BigBubby (14. November 2010)

ok zum cpu. 

hatt nur die erste hälfte gelesen. Da stand ja, dass der fehler anzeigt.
Es kann gut sein, dass der Poti kaputt ist und er deshalb nicht schneller geht. (Hast du denn mit Prime getestet, ob er überhaupt schneller laufen können muss?)

Du hast auch richtig erkannt, dass der Chassifan nicht schneller läuft, da er im Idle kaum wärme produziert. Start einfach mal Furmark und Prime gleichzeitig, dann wirst du auch hören, wie die Lüfter anfangen hoch zu drehen. Der CPU Lüfter nicht, aber die anderen alle.


----------



## Pedro123 (14. November 2010)

ok ich bestell mir jetzt mal nen neuen Fan Mate 2 
und das mit Prime und Furmark werde ich dann wenn ich den CPU Lüfter regeln kann auch mal ausprobieren. 
Danke schonmal


----------



## MAXimus1993 (11. Februar 2011)

Hey ho ^^
ich habe mir das Mainboard P5Q Premium vor 1 1/2 jahren gekauft... kurz bevor die i-prozessoren von intel kamen und mich kotzt es bis heute an das das bord diese nicht unterstützt und nun meine Frage: Ist es eventuell möglich sein Mainboard auf einen höheren Sockel aufrüsten zu lassen? Also von 775 auf 1366 logischerweise ^^ ich habe für dieses Spitzenprodukt, naja Arbeitsspeicher spinnt bei dem Board ein bisschen, damals locker 220 euro bezahlt und möchte nicht schon wieder nen neues kaufen bzw. geld ausgeben... es darf natürlich nicht mehr kosten als ein neues Board xD 
MfG MAXimus


----------



## Athlon1000TB (11. Februar 2011)

MAXimus1993 schrieb:


> Hey ho ^^
> ich habe mir das Mainboard P5Q Premium vor 1 1/2 jahren gekauft... kurz bevor die i-prozessoren von intel kamen und mich kotzt es bis heute an das das bord diese nicht unterstützt und nun meine Frage: Ist es eventuell möglich sein Mainboard auf einen höheren Sockel aufrüsten zu lassen? Also von 775 auf 1366 logischerweise ^^ ich habe für dieses Spitzenprodukt, naja Arbeitsspeicher spinnt bei dem Board ein bisschen, damals locker 220 euro bezahlt und möchte nicht schon wieder nen neues kaufen bzw. geld ausgeben... es darf natürlich nicht mehr kosten als ein neues Board xD
> MfG MAXimus



Das ist unmöglich. Da führt kein Weg an ein neues Mainboard vorbei.


----------



## BigBubby (11. Februar 2011)

es ist technisch unmöglich, dass sie es unterstützen und du brauchst nicht nur neuen cpu und neues mainboard, sondern auch neuen ram.


----------



## katamoyo (13. Februar 2011)

Hätte noch einmal eine Frage zu P5q deluxe mit OZC2G10664GK ?

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Ram mit 1066 laufen zu lassen.

Kann tun was ich will und sie laufen nur auf 800.

Wenn im bios die werte  manuell eingestellt werden kommt beim hochfahren die Meldung Overclocking failed.

Oder soll ich mir neue Ram besorgen ?

Danke

Dietmar


----------



## BigBubby (14. Februar 2011)

Tut mir leid, aber mit der Typenbezeichnung finde ich nichts.

Bei meinem P5Q-E klappt es ohne probleme mit 1066. Hast du denn auch dran gedacht Voltage manuell einzustellen?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. Februar 2011)

@katamoyo: Vollbestückung der Ramslots oder nur ein Pärchen?

Bei Vollbestückung hatte ich damals auch Probleme und die auf 800 MHz laufen lassen, mit nem Pärchen müsste es ohne Probleme gehen, aber wie bereits gesagt: Ram Voltage erhöhen!


----------



## katamoyo (14. Februar 2011)

2 x 2 GB und sorry Bezeichnung lautet OCZ2G10664GK 
(OCZ DDR2 PC2-8500 Gold Edition 4GB Dual Channel)
Dual Channel Kit Gold Edition.

Alles versucht, volt auf Angaben von OCZ eingestellt und immer Meldung Overcklocking Failed.

Danke trotzdem


----------



## BigBubby (15. Februar 2011)

gibt mal 0,1 volt mehr. Aber mit den OCZ Gold hatte ich auch probleme. Das sind die billiglines von OCZ.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Februar 2011)

Ja, könnte helfen noch ein klein wenig die Spannung zu erhöhen.

btw: welchen Unterschied machen eigentlich die OCZ Platinum, Gold etc. aus?


----------



## BigBubby (15. Februar 2011)

Gold und Platinum macht glaube ich der unterschied selektierte Chips.
Die Blade (welche ich habe) haben z.B. ganz andere Chips drauf, die sehr viel hochwertiger sind. 1066 cl5 und das bei 1,8Volt sollte ja selbsterklärend sein


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Februar 2011)

Ah gut zu wissen. Dankeschön!
Hatte damals nicht soviel getestet, aber die 2x2 GB OCZ Platinum, ebenfalls mit CL5, liefen bei 2,0 V und 1066 MHz, aber 1,8 V sind dennoch wirklich beeindruckend.


----------



## MAXimus1993 (19. Februar 2011)

@Athlon1000TB ^^
Naja ist schon zum kotzen... man kauft sich wohl überlegt ne neue Hardware komponente und dann kommt schon wieder die nächste generation raus...  Ich meine ist ja alles schön und gut, für die die damit Geld verdienen! hmm bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als wieder Geld auszugeben  DANKE für die Antwort


----------



## Nip (24. Februar 2011)

Habe mit folgender Konfiguration zu kämpfen:

P5QD Turbo
Q9550
GF 450 GTS
4 GB kingston DDR2
Enermax 650 W
Win7 32-bit 

Alle Teile sind neu
das System ist nicht übertaktet , alle Treiber incl. Grafik sind auf dem neuesten Stand.

Probleme:
- Win Leistungsindex friert ein (bei Grafikerkennung)
- plötzliche Freeze ohne Bluescreen im Windows
- 3DMark 06 stürzt ab

Habe schon mit älteren Nvidia Treibern experimentiert -ohne Erfolg !? In einem anderen system läuft dieGraka ohne Probs !

hat jemand eine Idee ?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## BigBubby (24. Februar 2011)

Kann alles mögliche sein.
Memtest, Furmark, Prime. 
Ram, GPu, CPU.
NT kannst auch sein, MB oder sonst was.


----------



## zulu1024 (24. Februar 2011)

Es kann helfen die Spannung des RAMs von Hand einzutragen. Wenn das immer noch nichts hilft dann die Spannung mal um 0,1 bzw um 0.2V erhöhen. Ist das 800er oder 1066er?


----------



## BigBubby (24. Februar 2011)

Freeze ist aber eher Stromversorgung als Ram. Bei Ram gibt es meistens BlueScreens. Aber wie gesagt, kann alles sein.


----------



## Nip (25. Februar 2011)

zulu1024 schrieb:


> Es kann helfen die Spannung des RAMs von Hand einzutragen. Wenn das immer noch nichts hilft dann die Spannung mal um 0,1 bzw um 0.2V erhöhen. Ist das 800er oder 1066er?


 
Es ist 800-er RAM
Timings 3-3-3-9-12 bei 2.3V


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Februar 2011)

Andere Timings testen (z.B. CL4 Timings). DDR2 RAM mit CL3 Timings scheint mir etwas zu streng eingestellt.
Was steht denn auf dem RAM Riegeln drauf (herstellerspezifische Angaben zu Frequenz / Timings / Spannung)?


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Februar 2011)

Hi!

Ich würde spontan auf's NT tippen.
Hatte ich auch mal: jedesmal, wenn meine zweite Graka (CF-System aus zwei 5770er - die sind ja nun nicht wirklich Stromfresser...) ansprang, frohr mir das System ein.
Grund: ein defektes BQ-750W-NT!
Da denkt doch kein Mensch, dass ein 750W-Markennetzteil zwei 5770er nicht versorgen kann.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## snapstar123 (26. Februar 2011)

Also das NT dürfte eigentlich schon ausreichen ich nutze immer noch mein Be Quiet DPP P7 550W mit dem Asus P5Q Pro Turbo und einer GTX 280 die sehr viel Strom braucht.
Wie schon gesagt es kann alles sein, ich würde mal im Bios die Spannungen manuell festsetzen und mal schauen was passiert.
Hast du 2x2GB oder 4x1GB wegen der Ram-Belegung und dem Quad-Core da braucht das Board dann etwas mehr Spannung ansonsten weis ich auch nicht weiter da dein Sys ganz normale Komponenten hat.
Was ich mal versuchen würde ist das neueste Bios drauf zu machen aber normal kommen sie mit einem Q9550 ohne Probleme klar , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## BigBubby (26. Februar 2011)

Er sagt ja nicht, dass das NT nicht reicht, sondern, dass es einfach defekt ist.Sowas passiert auch bei enermax. War auch meine erste Idee.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Februar 2011)

@BigBubby klar ist nicht aus zu schliesen das, dass NT defekt ist , Mfg Snapstar

@Nip ich würde mal alles durchprobieren, bei meinem anderen System habe ich auch erst gedacht das NT da ich es gesleevt habe aber das Problem lag wieder mal am Ram aber das ist ja so bei DFI.
Bei meinem Asus Board wahrs aber auch der Ram kann aber sein weil es Apogge GT sind und das sehr ungewöhnliche Speicher sind.
Sehr gut zum O.C. aber ich musste die Rigel kenzeichnen da der eine Riegel nur in denn einen Slot funktioniert und der andere nur in denn anderen Slot ansonsten wenn ich sie tausche geht nichts.
Also ich würde mal nur einen Riegel nehmen und sie auch mal durch alle Slots probieren das kann auch Wunder bewirken wie bei meinem DFI.
Alles durchprobiert alle Komponenten gewechselt und dann der Ram der wie bei denn Apogee GT nur in bestimmten Slots funktioniert.
Wenn du ein ersatz NT hast auch mal probieren , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## alexuuus (2. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe seit 2 Wochen das Problem, dass mein PC teilweise einfach ausgeht. Mein System ist:

Core Duo E8500
Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 Toxic
4 GB Ram von Kingston (DDR2 PC2-6400 800Mhz)
Asus P5QL SE

ich habe den bekannten AN-AUS-AN fehler, was mich aber nicht gestört hat. ich befürchte, dass das mainboard nun langsam komplett seinen Geist aufgibt und möchte mir ein neues zulegen. Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?
Oder denkt ihr, dass es an etwas anderem liegen könnte?

Eine weitere Frage habe ich da noch 
Wie kommt es, dass heutzutage soviele Mainboards Grafikkarten Onboard haben? Ich benutze 2 Monitore mit DVI, hat also keine weiteren Vorteile für mich, oder?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eine ANtwort

Gruß alexuuus


----------



## simpel1970 (2. März 2011)

Zum einfach ausgehen...teste ein anderes Netzteil (evtl. eins von einem Bekannten).


----------



## alexuuus (3. März 2011)

Das war auch meine erste Vermutung, habe ein anderes Netzteil mal 4 Stunden laufen lassen und es ist nichts passiert. Der PC läuft auch jetzt mal n Tag durch und geht nicht einfach aus, also tendiere ich nun erstmal zum neuen MoBo und wenn das nicht hilft, hab ich zumindest nicht mehr den AN-AUS-AN Fehler 

Was hälst du von diesem:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 775 - GigaByte GA-P41-ES3G

Das wäre doch für mich eine passendes Board, oder?

*edit*
oder das : *ASUS P5KPL SE ?

*und übrigens: muss ich davon ausgehen, dass ich beim wechsel des MoBo heutzutage win neu installieren muss?


----------



## BigBubby (3. März 2011)

Der an aus an fehler ist kein fehler. Das sich das noch immer in den Köpfen der Leuten hält.
Das ist nur der Test des MBs, ob alle Einstellungen im Bios (z.B. übertaktet oder Spannungsänderungen) nicht direkt das System zerstören...

Irgendwie versteh ich nicht. du hast anderes NT gehabt und da keine Probleme und deshalb sagst du neues MB?


----------



## snapstar123 (3. März 2011)

Ich würde auch sagen das NT wird eher hinüber sein als das Board denn so schnell gibt es nicht denn Geist auf selbst wenn es übertaktet ist.
Lieber noch mal prüfen ob es mit dem anderen NT sich anders verhält, hast du ja beschrieben es lief ein Tag ohne Fehler und mit deinem NT geht es nicht richtig.
Also wird es das NT sein und nicht das Board, das währe unnötige Geldverschwendung auser du möchtest umbedingt ein neues Board , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## alexuuus (3. März 2011)

ok, werde ich mal ein netzteil 2-3 tage laufen lassen und schauen, ob diese abstürze noch immer auftreten.

*edit*
wenn ich meinen pc runterfahre und nicht die stromzufuhr mit einer steckerleister abschalte, schaltet mein PC sich automatisch wieder ein (nach einer gewissen zeit). wodran liegt das?

Und gibts irgendwo mehr informationen zu diesem AN-AUS-AN feature?  hab, als ich den pc vor 15monaten gekauft hab, mit google versucht dazu was zu finden, bin aber absolut nicht fündig geworden. hatte bios-update gemacht, hat aber alles net geholfen


----------



## simpel1970 (3. März 2011)

Das wieder einschalten kann damit zusammenhängen, dass im Bios eine "Power ON" aktiv ist (Menü "Power" -> "APM Configuration").
Denkbar wäre auch (wenn auch weniger wahrscheinlich), dass der 24pin ATX Stecker (NT -> Mobo) einen Wackler hat, oder nicht 100%ig sitzt.

Zum Thema AN-AUS-AN: Strap-umschalten (AN-AUS-AN) und die Folgen beim OC - ForumBase


----------



## alexuuus (3. März 2011)

nun ärger ich mich, dass ich net schon vorher kompetente leute nach hilfe gefragt habe 

vielen dank für die bisherige hilfe!


----------



## alexuuus (3. März 2011)

nun wollte ich ein neues netzteil zum testen einbauen und seitdem geht gar nichts mehr. mit dem neuen und dem alten bleibt der pc irgendwann beim booten stehen und das bild friert ein. ich habe die vermutung, es liegt doch eher am mainboard 

Zurück zu meiner Ausgansfrage. Welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## simpel1970 (3. März 2011)

Was für Anforderungen stellst du an das Board? Muss es eine bestimmte Ausstattung mitbringen?
Einssatzzweck?


----------



## BigBubby (3. März 2011)

bevor du ein neues kaufst. Bau das Mainboard mal aus und betreibe es nur mit Ram, GPU und CPU außerhalb des towers.


----------



## alexuuus (4. März 2011)

BigBubby schrieb:


> bevor du ein neues kaufst. Bau das Mainboard mal aus und betreibe es nur mit Ram, GPU und CPU außerhalb des towers.


 
hmm, ich versteh die welt nicht mehr. ich konnte meinen pc gestern nicht mehr zum laufen bekommen. nun hab ich mir heute ein neues MoBo geholt und mit dem Händler abgemacht, dass ich das zurückbringen kann, falls es etwas anderes ist. alles schön 

wollte ich gerade obiges ausprobieren und nun funktioniert wieder alles prächtig. beide netzteile sorgen für normales hochfahren u pc läuft... verrückt... 
bin gerad bisschen ratlos, was ich nun tun soll  

das neue MoBo hab ich noch nicht angerührt

Selbst das An-AUS-AN ist nicht mehr da. ich versteh das alles nicht 

*edit*

ich verstehe gerade gar nichts mehr. habe alles außerhalb des Towers richtig angeschlossen und es läuft. tja, mal sehen, was passiert, wenn ich es wieder einbaue und ob die abstürze weiterhin auftreten

*edit2*

was zur hölle is das?  jetzt hab ich alles wieder eingebaut und die energieversorgung geht nicht. das lämpchen am mainboard leuchtet nicht auf und ganze rechner ist tot... mhmm... strange

lol, die schraube unter der leuchte war zu fest und nein, sie war nicht wirklich fest  ich wusste ja, das mainboard ist ein montagsboard  lampe leuchtet, pc startet trotzdem nicht

*edit3*

ich hab noch eine schraube einen millimeter gedreht und der pc ging an. im bios allerdings direkt abgestürzt... danach aber bis windows gebootet und läuft erstmal. mal sehen, wann ich den ersten absturz habe. für mich klingt das alles nach mainboard


----------



## BigBubby (4. März 2011)

Mag jetzt blöd klingen, aber schau mal, ob du irgendwo vielleciht versehntlich nen abstandshalter zu viel hast. (Kann man schon mal übersehen)

Es kann wirklich sein, dass du einen Mikroriss im board hast, den sieht man nicht, kann es aber verursachen. 

Kann aber auch sein, dass z.B. die Blende hinten irgendwo ungewollten Kontakt herstellt oder irgendwas anderes. 

Ist alles nicht so einfach. Ich hoffe mal du findest den richtigen Fehler.


----------



## simpel1970 (7. März 2011)

Tippe hier auch eher auf einen falsch gesetzten Abstandshalter.


----------



## alexuuus (9. März 2011)

ich konnte keinen wirklich falsch gesetzten identifizieren, aber ich habe alle abstandshalter nochmal neu angebracht, alle kabel nochmal neu angeschlossen und seit samstag funktioniert der ganze pc besser als je zuvor  hab mir noch n neuen cpu-kühler für 25euro geholt und jetzt ist er leiser als je zuvor, läuft stabil und ich habe das AN-AUS-AN problem nicht mehr...

alles in allem hat sich die arbeit gelohnt  

danke nochmal für eure hilfe!


----------



## _maxime_ (19. März 2011)

Also ich wollt mal sagen das ich nicht so zufrieden mit meinem P5Q bin, da ich mit dem neuen Windows 7 nur Probleme hab auch nach mehrmaliger Installation unter Windows XP leif es immer gut aber mitllerweile gewöhnt man sich an die Bluescreens und versucht das beste draus zu machen 
Wenn ich nochmal die Walh hätte würde ich wenn dann nur das P5Q Deluxe kaufen da mit das P5Q fast schon zu wenig Steckplätze hat.
Zur Info ich hab nen Q6600 und 4 GB RAM von Mushkin, sowie ne 8800GT von Zotac


----------



## snapstar123 (20. März 2011)

Also ich habe in meinem Zweitrechner das P5Q Pro Turbo und muss sagen ein Top Board, ich finde es sogar noch besser als das Deluxe da es eine neuere Version ist und im endeffekt identisch ist aber sehr viele Einstellungen im Bios hat, der Boardkühler ist wie beim Deluxe identisch wobei sogar oben bei denn Spawas noch mal extra ein Kühler ist über der CPU, es hat keinen An-Aus-Bug und mit dem Dual komme ich locker über 500Mhz FSB.
Da ich aber einen Core 2 Duo E7400 habe bräuchte ich nicht mal 400Mhz FSB da die CPU einen Multi von 10,5 hat aber bei 400Mhz FSB läuft mein Speicher am besten.
Mit denn GTLs und denn ganzen Einstellungen fährt das Board perfekt sowie der Speicher und die CPU.
Hatte davor das Asus P5N-D 750SLI also ein Nforce Chipsatz und muss sagen das Pro Turbo ist dem Board Haus hoch überlegen, ich kann es nur empfehlen wenn sich jemand noch denn Sockel 775 holt aber das lohnt sich schon nicht mehr , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rodny (27. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein P5Q deluxe und ich möchte an dem SIL5732 Controller (orangene Ports) zwei "normale" SATA HDs betreiben. Laut Handbuch (S. 3-39 und 4-42) geht das im Normal Mode. Leider erkennt der Controller aber nur die HD welche am Port 0 angeschlossen ist. Die HDs und Kabel habe ich schon mehrfach getauscht um die als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen. BIOS und Treiber sind aktuell.

Kennt jemand das Problem? Kennt jemand die Lösung?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten


----------



## BigBubby (27. März 2011)

Ich hatte das Problem ähnlich. Beim start zeigt er nur eine an. in Windows hatte ich dann aber beide...


----------



## Rodny (27. März 2011)

Danke für die Antwort.

Leider sehe ich unter Win7 64 nur die HD welche am Port 0 ist. Laut Handbuch soll das ja nicht so sein. Das tauschen der HDs, sowie die Neuinstallation des Treibers ändern nichts an dem Problem.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. März 2011)

Mal eine Frage dazu, ich habe das P5Q Pro Turbo und auch 2 spezielle Sata-Anschlüsse, was bringt es wenn ich meine HDD an einen dieser Anschlüsse anschliese.
Habe ich da Vorteile wie mehr Geschwindigkeit usw. , würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## BigBubby (27. März 2011)

nein. ist langsamer.
man hat einfach 2 anschlüße mehr.


----------



## Rodny (28. März 2011)

Bei meinem P5Q deluxe funze im normal Mode nur ein Anschluss.


----------



## böhser onkel (5. April 2011)

nee die Anschlüsse bringen Dir nicht so viel


----------



## SushYm4n (12. April 2011)

hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit meinem P5Q-E. Ich komme mit dem FSB nicht über 420Mhz. Beim FSB austesten habe ich den CPU-Multi runter gesetzt und auch den Ram unter normaltakt laufen lassen. Im Bios habe ich fast alles manuell eingestellt und mir in einem anderen Forum mein Setting absegnen lassen. Gibt es bei dem Board vielleicht einen Trick den FSB höher zu bekommen?
Gruß


----------



## in-vino-veritas (19. April 2011)

Bei dem FSB Takt ist bei dm Chipsatz irgendwann die Grenze erreicht...Sei doch froh, wenn die 420MHz stabil laufen!? 

Nutzt du denn den E8400 aus deiner Signatur oder einen Anderen?


----------



## SushYm4n (19. April 2011)

so einen geringen fsb hatte ich noch nie! Nichtmal mit P35 CHip
Ich bin jetzt wieder auf P5Q Deluxe zurück gestiegen. Das rennt wieder ohne Probleme 450 
Ja, ich benutzt den 8400er


----------



## redBull87 (17. Mai 2011)

Kurze frage,
ich habe hier noch ein P5Q rumliegen und wollte es in meinem Multimedia PC verbauen. Ich suche gerade die passende Graka dafür.
Ich wollte eine HD5450 verbauen, nur gibt es die in der DDR2 und DDR3 Version. Ist es egal welche ich mir kaufe? Oder muss ich die DDR2 kaufen?

Grüße


----------



## BigBubby (18. Mai 2011)

ist egal


----------



## redBull87 (18. Mai 2011)

Ok, danke.


----------



## Shizophrenic (24. Mai 2011)

auch schnelle frage, lohnt sich noch der kauf eines pq5 deluxe bzw pro turbo?
mein alte p5n-t sli freezed ständig und ich brauch noch ein board für die anstehende lan am we.

betreibe einen q6600


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. Mai 2011)

Du meinst das P5Q pro oder Pro Turbo!?
Für wieviel würdest das Board bekommen?


----------



## Shizophrenic (24. Mai 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst das P5Q pro oder Pro Turbo!?
> Für wieviel würdest das Board bekommen?



Ich meine das pro Turbo. 
Und das Deluxe.

Das pro Turbo immo für 75€ nagelneu.

Mir geht es darum ob es gute oc Eigenschaften für nen q6600 hat und als Board selbst nicht allzu viel Probleme bereitet.

Brauche es dringend bis Freitag, wegen einer LAN, da mein Board immo Zicken macht.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. Mai 2011)

Naja, der Preis ist schon in Ordung und empfehlen kann ich es auch... absolut!
Dürfte auch mit den Q6600 super laufen.
Schätze da du es dringend braucht, würde ich es holen.
Für S775 definitiv eins der besten.


----------



## Shizophrenic (24. Mai 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, der Preis ist schon in Ordung und empfehlen kann ich es auch... absolut!
> Dürfte auch mit den Q6600 super laufen.
> Schätze da du es dringend braucht, würde ich es holen.
> Für S775 definitiv eins der besten.



Kann mir noch jemand was über das Deluxe sagen, da hab ich auch noch eins in Aussicht.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. Mai 2011)

Ich würde beim Preis entscheiden.
Was machst du denn außer OC noch so mit dem Board?
SLI? Weitere PCIex16-Karten?


----------



## Shizophrenic (24. Mai 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde beim Preis entscheiden.
> Was machst du denn außer OC noch so mit dem Board?
> SLI? Weitere PCIex16-Karten?



Hab jetzt erstmal das p5q pro Turbo gekauft.

Hatte vorher ein p5n-t deluxe sli (780i) was vorher ständig gefreezed hat. 3x volle 16 lanes hörten sich großartig an, aber meine sli Bastelei hab ich erstmal auf Eis gelegt.  Beide der oben genannten boards unterstützen ja  nur 8 x 8 lanes .

Das aber nicht so schlimm, oc Potenzial und Stabilität ist mir jetzt wichtiger.


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Mai 2011)

Die P5Q´s unterstützen aber auch kein SLI (sofern das für dich überhaupt eine Rolle spielt).

Und zwischen P5Q Pro Turbo und P5Q Deluxe hätte ich auch das günstigere genommen, sofern du auf die (mehr-) Aussattung des Deluxe keinen Wert legst (z.B. 2xLan).


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Mai 2011)

Joa, denke auch, dass das Pro Turbo die etwas bessre Wahl ist, ich letztendlich aber doch über den Preis entschieden hätte.


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. Mai 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Joa, denke auch, dass das Pro Turbo die etwas bessre Wahl ist, ich letztendlich aber doch über den Preis entschieden hätte.



Hehe leider ist gerade mein eBay Verkäufer abgesprungen 
(lagerdifferenzen)

Auf das andere Board biete ich im mom noch, es wird es aber nich schaffen bis zum Freitag da zu sein.

Bin schon hektisch auf der Suche.
Hab nen tread in kaufgesuche, steht euch frei da mir Angebote zu machen, wenn für euch die Konditionen passen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Mai 2011)

Das wird jetzt wahrlich etwas knapp...
Ich werde demnächst evtl. nen P5Q Pro oder nen P5K anbieten können, wohl aber erst in ca. 1 Monat. 
Hast du nicht vlt nen PC-Shop in deiner Nähe?
Wird sicher teuer, aber wenn's dringend ist..... vlt auch fraglich ob der noch S775 Boards haben wird....


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. Mai 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird jetzt wahrlich etwas knapp...
> Ich werde demnächst evtl. nen P5Q Pro oder nen P5K anbieten können, wohl aber erst in ca. 1 Monat.
> Hast du nicht vlt nen PC-Shop in deiner Nähe?
> Wird sicher teuer, aber wenn's dringend ist..... vlt auch fraglich ob der noch S775 Boards haben wird....



Naja notlösung wär mein 2t Rechner xD
War grad schon bei pc arlt und Conrad, die haben aber beide nur Schrott!
(und das auch noch zu preisen...)

Hab grad ein Angebot von Onkel Walter bekommen, mal schaun ob wir uns einig werden.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Mai 2011)

Ohja Arlt und Conrad sind derbe mit den Preisen, haben aber für einen Einzelhandel nur gute Auswahl.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## paddel (13. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich habe mich hier angemeldet, da ich denke, dass mir hier am ehesten geholfen werden kann. Bitte entschuldigt, wenn ich jetzt nicht 57 Seiten durchlese um zu gucken, ob vllt schon jemand genau das selbe Prob hatte =/

Und zwar folgendes: Bei meinem System kommt es des öfteren zu Abstürzen/Bluescreens. In den Bluescreens standen so Sachen wie z. B. dxgkrnl.sys, usbport.sys, usw.

Meine Hardware selber sieht wie folgt aus:

ASUS P5Q, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 boxed, 12MB, LGA775, 64bit
Xigmatek HDT-RS1283 Heatpipe Cooler - Red Scorpion Edition
2 x 2GB DDR2 Aeneon PC6400 CL 5, PC6400/800
Sapphire HD4870 512M GDDR5 PCI-E
Tagan TG600-U33II SuperRock, 600 Watt
2 x Western Digital Caviar SE16 500GB SATA II 16MB
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit

Ich habe schon viel herumprobiert. Unter anderem habe ich das System nochmals neu aufgesetzt und des öfteren memtest drüberlaufen lassen. Herausgestellt hat sich jetzt folgendes.

Lasse ich meine beiden RAM Riegel im Dual-Channel Modus laufen (Steckplatz A1 und B1), dann habe ich schon nach kurzer Zeit einige Errormeldungen im Test und das System läuft nicht stabil.
Habe ich jetzt allerdings die Riegel in A1 und A2, also direkt nebeneinander, dann habe ich weder Fehlermeldungen noch Abstürze (bisher).

Eigentlich könnte ich jetzt ja sagen "Super, läuft ja", aber das macht mich stutzig und ich wollte deswegen mal hier fragen, ob das Board beschädigt ist oder, ob es evtl. an irgendwelchen Einstellung liegt.

Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.

MfG Paddel


----------



## BigBubby (13. Juni 2011)

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem.
Habe meines eingeschickt. Wurde repariert und lief dann.


----------



## paddel (13. Juni 2011)

Also ist das Board im Eimer? Meine Bekannten meinten gleich "Ram kaputt, kauf neuen", aber hätte ja auch nichts gebracht.

Wo schicke ich das Board denn hin?


----------



## BigBubby (13. Juni 2011)

Im Eimer würde ich nicht direkt sagen. Aber der Dualchannel funktioniert halt nicht.
Wenn du die auf A1 und A2 hast, läuft er nicht im Dualchannel. War bei mir genau so. Da hatte ich keine Probleme.

Wenn ich sie in A1 und B1 hatte, dann gabs abstürze und teilweise schaffte er es nicht mal über bios.

Das Board musst du an deinen Händler weiterleiten (am bestne vorher mit dem abklären.). Sollte der nicht mehr existieren, kannst du es auch direkt mit Asus abklären.


----------



## paddel (13. Juni 2011)

Ein neueres, evtl sogar besseres zu kaufen wäre nicht sinnig nehme ich an, oder? Das Teil müsste ja zumindest kompatibel zu meinem Prozessor und dem dazugehörigen Lüfter sein.
Graka wollte ich sowieso nomma updaten und evtl auch den Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## BigBubby (14. Juni 2011)

Wenn du 4gb ram hast, brauchst du nicht updaten. Besonders da DDR2 langsam immer teurer wird.
Neues Mobo? Nicht wirklich.
Dann lieber sparen und komplett wechseln. mit den 775er sind wir an der Grenze. Alles neuere will neuen ram und neuen prozzi.

Bessere kriegt man auch nicht mehr. Höchstens gebraucht.

Neue GPU ist i.O. da kriegst du noch etwas an power raus.

Edit: Der Dualchannel bringt dir auch max 2-3% performance in spielen. Wenn dir also 6 Wochen ohne MoBo (so lange wird das dauern. ist asus) zu lang ist. kannst du es auch erst mal weiter betreiben bis kurz vor garantieende und dann erst einschicken.


----------



## paddel (14. Juni 2011)

Naja, um komplett zu wechseln fehlt mir die Kohle. 

Gestern ist auch noch was "lustiges" passiert. Bin versehentlich auf Energiesparmodus gekommen als ich meinen PC ausschalten wollte und naja, dann ging garnichts mehr. Er fuhr nicht wieder hoch, da habe ich das Gerät ausgeschaltet, danach aber auch nichts. Über Nacht vom Strom getrennt und kam nichts, Bildschirm bleibt komplett schwarz. Eben habe ich dann die Batterie vom MB entfernt und nun geht er wieder.

Bzg. Garantie hätte ich mal eine Frage: Habe den PC ja 2008 gekauft, ergo keinen Anspruch auf Garantie mehr. MB und Netzteil wurden allerdings Sep. 2009 bereits erneuert, da damals schon defekt. Habe ich ab dem Zeitpunkt des Austauschs wieder 2 Jahre Garantie auf die Produkte?


----------



## BigBubby (14. Juni 2011)

Nein. Gilt immer vom Ursprünglichen her.


----------



## paddel (14. Juni 2011)

Schade, also entweder einschicken und für die Reparatur löhnen oder direkt ein neues kaufen. Kriege ich denn überhaupt noch Sockel 775 Mainboards? Evtl einen Tipp für mich? 

Kann das mit dem "nicht hochfahren" eig am Netzteil liegen? Jetzt läuft er ja wieder, aber wehe denn ich komme auf versehentlich auf Energiesparmodus.


----------



## BigBubby (15. Juni 2011)

Dann lass es lieber mit dem Energiesparmodus.

Ich würde einfach sparen und einen komplettumstieg später machen. ein 775er gibts wie erwähnt kaum noch. Bzw die "guten" nicht mehr.
Außerdem biste bis jetzt ja auch gut mit ausgekommen.

Sparen und komplett umsteigen ist das sinnigste.

edit: am NT muss es nicht liegen. Energiesparmodus hat bei viele zu probleme geführt. Deshalb benutze ich ihn auch nie, außer beim Laptop.


----------



## Spookryder (15. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute,

weiss grade nciht ob ich hier richtig bin, falls nicht bitte verschieben ! 

Also ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar hat mein altes Mainboard (P5K Premium /WIFI-AP) einfach so eus heiterem Himmel den Geist aufgeben und habe nun kurzfristig ein ersatzboard (P5QPL-AM) geholt bevor ich aufrüste.

So mein Problem ist nun folgendes, nachdem ich das board getauscht hatte und allesw angeschlossen habe, hatte ich den Rechner gestartet es lief alles einwandfrei, Bios einstellungen gemacht, nach win start, treiber installiert, doch nun habe ich das Problem mit dem Sound und zwar es kommt gar ncihts an sound raus.

Ich weiss das man früher immer die Soundtreiber nochmals neu laden musste, da die von CD nie gingen. Das habe ich getan, doch Asus sagt das da ein Realtek HD soundchip drinnen wäre aber wenn ich den richtigen treiber dafür installiere, geschieht gar ncihts, kein sound nichts -_-.

Hatte mal im Inet gegoogelt und was über einen Soundmax chip gelesen, also diesen Treiber dann auch noch mal geladen, den alten runtergeschmissen und den neuen von Soundmax drauf, aber nichts ist geschehen, der rechner sagt das ich die Falsche sounddevice hätte. und ich bitte eine andere wählen soll, aber ich kann da keine wählen.

Kennt sich jemand mit dem Problem aus, denn ich habe im moment keine Ahnung was ich bis jetzt falsch gemacht haben könnte.

Hoffe mir kann einer weiterhelfen

MfG

Spooky


----------



## BigBubby (15. Juni 2011)

Ich kenne nur das "problem", dass standardmäßig digitaler ausgang gewählt ist und deshalb viele meinen, dass kein Sound da wäre.

Welches Windows benutzt du denn? (Mehr und schneller hilfe, hättest du vermutlich gekriegt, wenn du einen thread im Mobo bereich getan hättest)


----------



## Spookryder (15. Juni 2011)

Hey danke erstmal für die flotte antwort 



im moment habe ich auf dem rechner noch Win XP 32 bit (SP3) drauf, wollte erst auf 7 wechseln wenn ich mir nen neuen rechner zulege

mit dem Digitalen ausgang hatte ich meine erfahrungen beim alten board damals gemacht gehabt, doch das dürfte nicht das Prob sein, denn ich kann weder analog noch digital wählen. find es schon bischen komisch in der Systemsteuerung wird mir die karte angezeigt aber es kommt weder ton noch kann ich irgendwas einstellen.

MfG
Spooky


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juni 2011)

Woher hast du das Board? (gebraucht oder neu?)
Da lag eine DVD bei, einfach mal den Treiber rüber rennen lassen, zuvor aber nochmal genau schauen (Gerätemanager), ob der überhaupt fehlt


----------



## Spookryder (15. Juni 2011)

Hi,

das Board hatte ich neu bei At...co geholt gehabt.

Treiber hatte ich von CD drüber laufen lassen, brachte leider nichts, hatte die Soundtreiber auch extra nochmal runtergeladen aber hatte auch nichts gebracht, leider.

Also im Gerätemanager sieht alles schön und gut aus, aber wenn ich dann auf sound gehe, kann ich dort nichts auswählen, obwohl treiber installiert ist.

Hatte dann mal versucht musik zu starten und dort sagt er mir dann das ich eine andere Sounddevice auswählen soll, aber das Problem an der sache ich kann da gar nichts wählen -_-


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juni 2011)

Bitte mal mit einem Rechtsklick auf die Lautstärkeregelung unten rechts in der Taskleiste klicken, dann auf Audioeigenschaften einstellen und bis zu folgendem Reiter durchklicken: (welches Standardgerät steht da zur Auswahl und welches ist eingestellt?)


----------



## Spookryder (15. Juni 2011)

Hi, danke für den Tipp, doch leider kann ich in der Taskleiste nichts einstellen, habe auch nicht das Lautsprecher symbol dort.

Und wenn ich versuche in der Systemsteuerung unter sounds das häckchen zu machen, geht leider nicht, da es grau Hinterlegt ist.

Ich kann dort absolut nichts auswählen, das ist das Problem an der sache.

Hatte auch schon alles mir mögliche Probiert aber es hat absolut nichts geholfen, den blöden Treiber installiert er, aber mehr ist da leider bis jetzt nicht passiert -_-

und habe im moment echt absolut keine ahnung was das sein kann, hatte im internet mal nach den board daten geschaut und etwas über nen Soundmax chip gefunden, hatte den treiber dann geladen, den alten runtergeschmissen und den von Soundmax drauf, aber hat auch nichts gebracht.

So langsam frage ich mich welcher Soundchip auf dem Board verbaut ist, denn der Realtek treiber funzt nicht, der Mitgelieferte auch nicht und der von Soundmax bringt genauso viel, nämlich nichts


----------



## paddel (15. Juni 2011)

@ BigBubby
Ich hatte dir versucht eine PN zu schicken, aber es verwirrt mich, dass die bei mir nicht im Postausgang angezeigt werden. Hast du sie bekommen?


----------



## BigBubby (16. Juni 2011)

Ich neige dazu früh den PC zu verlassen in der Woche, deshalb habe ich nicht binnen 5min geantwortet


----------



## paddel (18. Juni 2011)

Moin, ich hätte noch eine Frage. Ich wollte heute mein MB ausbauen, weil ich es zur Reparatur einschicken wollte. Schrauben etc entfernt, aber ich bekomme das Ding nicht raus. Links, wo die USB Anschlüsse etc sind hängt es fest. Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick? 
Sorry, dass ich mich so kurz fasse, aber tippe nicht gerne mit dem iPhone 

MfG paddel


----------



## BigBubby (18. Juni 2011)

Dann hast du wohl eine schraube übersehen. Ansonsten könntest du es rausnehmen. Notfalls samt der Rückblende.


----------



## paddel (19. Juni 2011)

Ich habe keine Schraube übersehen. Es hängt genau an der Stelle fest wo die Audioanschlüsse sind. Da ist weder von oben noch rückseitig eine Schraube zu sehen, wenn ich die Rückblende entfernt habe. Ich kann das MB auch nicht mit der Rückblende rausnehmen. Im Gehäuse ist eine Metallplatte an der das MB befestigt war/ist und diese ist mit Nieten befestigt...
Ich bekomme bald echt zuviel -.-


----------



## paddel (19. Juni 2011)

Hab's bzw. mein Vater, der davon noch weniger Plan hat hat's. Musste es ein wenig anheben und zur Seite weg...wie peinlich.


----------



## paddel (25. Juni 2011)

Kurze Frage: Habe mein Board ja eingeschickt und es wird komplett überprüft, auf Nummer sicher gehe ich trotzdem und will mir neuen RAM kaufen. In der QVL von Asus zum P5Q steht von Kingston folgender Arbeitsspeicher: KHX8500D2K2/2G
Habe jetzt aber nur KHX8500D2K2/4G gefunden (Kingston Arbeitsspeicher HyperX KHX8500D2K2/4G 4 GB (2 x 2 GB Kit) - Computer, Foto & Technik online günstig kaufen bei Shopping.de). Das hat aber nichts zu sagen, oder? Würde sonst 4 x 2048 MB einbauen, sobald das Board wieder da ist.

MfG Paddel


----------



## BigBubby (25. Juni 2011)

Du brauchst keinen neuen Ram kaufen. Geldverschwendung.
Lass es erst mal wiederkommen und setzte deine ein.  (Da wirst du schon 6 Wochen gewartet haben). Wenns dann nicht geht, werden die 3 Tage um welchen zu bestellen immer noch ausreichend sein.


----------



## paddel (25. Juni 2011)

Bzg. der sechs Wochen. Ich habe da mal nachgefragt und die haben mir bestätigt, dass es zu solch langen Wartezeiten kommen kann, wenn das ganze über den Händler geregelt wird. Sollte man es direkt an ASUS schicken darf man wohl mit ca. 2 Wochen rechnen, hoffentlich bewahrheitet sich das.
Also auch nicht auf 8 GB RAM aufrüsten? Der Punkt ist, dass ich für BF3 gewappnet sein möchte und die Entwickler sprechen von den größten Maps, die sie bisher erstellt haben. Darum mein Gedanke, dass ich aufstocke.

MfG


----------



## BigBubby (25. Juni 2011)

Abwarten. Kannst du dann noch immer kaufen.


----------



## paddel (2. Juli 2011)

Moin,

habe das Board gestern wiederbekommen und heute eingebaut. Bei memtest 86+ dennoch bereits 7 Fehler nach nichtmal einer Stunde. Nun werde ich so wie es aussieht MB, Prozessor, RAM und Grafikkarte austauschen. Habe nur eine Frage: Muss ich mir dann wohl auch ein neues Netzteil und neue Festplatten kaufen, also hat sich da was in den letzten 2 Jahren bzg. der Anschlüsse getan?

MfG


----------



## BigBubby (2. Juli 2011)

Grafikkarte kannst du erst mal noch behalten. Netzteil auch und Festplatte auch.


----------



## Emericaner (8. Juli 2011)

hallo leute,

hab bei meinem p5q deluxe das problem dass ich bei win  7 64bit nicht die treiber cd zum laufen bekomme.
trotz "neuesten" bios.

& die anleitungen im internet haben für mich ein offenes ende


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo Emericaner!
Die beiligende DVD bringt auch keine Treiber für Win7 mit! 
Lad die die aktuellsten Treiber am besten erstmal von der Homepage direkt von ASUS runter! 
Bei weiteren Fragen, melde dich hier einfach nochmal.


----------



## Emericaner (8. Juli 2011)

und bekomm ich von der asus hp auch die asus anwendungen?

wo finde ich die liste, welche treiber ich runterladen muss? (auf der hp von asus spalte p5q deluxe?)


----------



## BigBubby (8. Juli 2011)

Asus hp. Irgendwo im Spportbereich gibts den Downloadbereich und da ist alles in Kategorien. Da kannst du dann die neuste Version von jedem runterladen und damit sollte gut sein


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Juli 2011)

Und hast du es schon gefunden?
Unter Support findest du wie gesagt alle möglichen aktuellen Programme und Treiber.
Davor gibst du einfach dein Mainboatd und das Betriebssystem an und dann wird dir das passende aufgelistet.


----------



## Emericaner (8. Juli 2011)

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-

danke leute


----------



## bennniii (23. August 2011)

Hallo,

Was bedauert bei dem Asus P5Q Deluxe 4 mal piepsen?


Piep lang - piep kurz - piep kurz - piep kurz - piep kurz?

Danke!

Gruß


----------



## simpel1970 (23. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Hardwarefehler.


----------



## bennniii (23. August 2011)

Hi,

Okay perfekt.. meinte 3 mal kurz...  Ist also die Grafikkarte... -.-


----------



## simpel1970 (23. August 2011)

Ok


----------



## Bearhugger (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo.
Folgendes Problem mit einem Asus P5Q Deluxe und einer MSI 4870.
XP neu installiert, alles ok.
Doch installiere ich einen Soundtreiber, habe ich in Spielen keine Kantenglättung der Vegetation mehr (z.B. Blätter von Bäumen).
Im Gerätemanager steht außerdem: 
Bei "Microsoft UAA-Bustreiber für High Definition Audio"
ein gelbes Ausrufezeichen bei "Audiogerät auf High Definition Audio Bus".

Um Kantenglättung zurückzubekommen hilft nur eine Neuinstallation von Windows.
Könnt Ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Oktober 2011)

Hast du aktuelle Treiber für Mainboard und Grafikkarte herunter geladen und installiert oder welche nimmst du?


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Oktober 2011)

XP incl. Service Pack 3?


----------



## Bearhugger (25. Oktober 2011)

Mainboard Chipsatz-Treiber Update mache ich jetzt.
Graka habe ich diverse versucht : 11.x 10.x und 9x.
(Man kann also sagen, an den Graka-Treibern liegt es nicht.

Ja, Service Pack 3.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Oktober 2011)

Du sagtest aber was von nem Soundtreiber!?
Hast du den von der beiligenden CD genommen oder bei Asus den aktuellsten heruntergeladen?
Ansonsten oder ein aktueller Chipsatztreiber nie verkehrt.


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Oktober 2011)

Nutzt du den Onboard Sound oder eine Soundkarte?


----------



## paco.g (25. Oktober 2011)

Nabend zusammen,

hab ein P5Q SE2 und würde gerne wissen, ob sich ein Biosupdate für weiteres übertakten lohnt? Hab meinen E6700 @ 2,66 Ghz derzeit mit 3,2 Ghz laufen.


----------



## Bearhugger (28. Oktober 2011)

Ok, geht jetzt alles. Musste nur ATI HDMI Sound vor
den Soundtreibern installieren.


----------



## Hirnleben (2. November 2011)

Hallo, ich habe auch ein ASUS P5Q Deluxe und muss leider feststellen, dass mein PC alle paar wochen/monate mal nicht richtig bootet (kam jetzt bereits 4 mal vor), es gibt keinen Piepton, der Bildschirm bekommt zwar ein Signal, bleibt jedoch schwarz. Helfen tut es dann immer, Strom ganz abzuschalten mit Netzteilschalter, wieder anzuschalten und neu zu booten, allerdings müssen dann die BIOS Einstellungen (Übertaktung meines Q9550 auf 3,4Ghz) wieder vorgenommen werden, da diese resettet werden. Woran kan das liegen? Mein PC läuft eigentlich einwandfrei, Benchmarks zeigen normale Ergebnisse für alle Komponenten an und Temperaturen sind auch alle ok (Das System läuft schon seit langer Zeit so) Wieso kommt es immer wieder zu diesem Problem?


----------



## simpel1970 (2. November 2011)

Ist die Bios Batterie noch in Ordnung? Evtl. eine Neue einsetzen (wobei das Fehlerbild eigentlich nicht unbedingt darauf schließen lässt).


----------



## Hirnleben (2. November 2011)

Biosbatterie müsste eigentlich in Ordnung sein, ich hab nie Probleme mit der PC-Uhr gehabt und nach einem Reset gehts ja wieder fürn paar wochen.


----------



## sandro99 (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P5Q*

Hallo Zusammen, 

seit gestern besitze ich eine Gainward GeForce GTX 560 ti Phantom2.
Ich habe sie in den PC eingebaut. Ohne Treiber läuft die Karte bei Win7 64bit mit 800x600 Pixel.
Sobald ich einen Nvidiatreiber installiert habe, (hab schon mehrere  probiert) kommt beim booten erst das Windowslogo und dann folgende  Fehlermeldung (wie im beigefügten Bild.) Danach bootet der PC sofort  neu. 
Habe Das System komplett neu aufgesetzt. Trotzdem das selbe Problem.

Mein Verdacht,  entweder ist die Graka defekt, oder das Netzteil liefert  nicht den nötigen Strom. Es werden 2x 6pin PCI-E Suppl. Power  Connectors benötingt. Beide sind auch dran.
(Bei XP geht es auch nicht, kommt zwar keine Fehlermeldung aber das Bild friert beim booten ein und nix geht mehr.)
Hat jemand ne Idee?
LG Sandro

Mein System:
CPU: Q9550, (4 x 2,83 GHz)

   Mainboard: Asus P5QL-E
RAM: 2x Cosair 2048 MB DDR2
HDD: Samsung F3 1TB
Netzteil: Enermax Pro82+ (425W) etwas wenig, aber ohne Graka Volllast sollte das doch reichen?!  
Graka: Gainward GeForce GTX 560 ti Phantom2

Fehlermeldung:Bild: p1000932hvb8k.jpg - abload.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (13. November 2011)

Das Netzteil sollte eigentlich reichen, wenns nicht ewig alt ist.
Ich würde tippen, dass die Graka nen schlag weg hat. 

Hast du einen Freund/Kollegen wo du die Graka mal testen kannst?


----------



## sandro99 (13. November 2011)

Da Netzteil ist erst weinge paar Monate alt, da Enermax das alte  (was kaputt war) getauscht hat.
Ich werde morgen mal in einen Computzerladen um die Ecke fahren und nen Test mit der Graka machen lassen.
Bei Win7 kommt ja der beschriebene Fehler. Bei XP kommen nur grünweiße Artefackte beim booten.
Ist also vielleicht wirklich ein Defekt bei der 560er. Dann schicke ich die zurück. 
Oder das Mobo hat irgendwelche Adressierungsproblem bei der Karte?!


----------



## BigBubby (13. November 2011)

Nein. Das dürfte nicht sein. Dann hätte es das auch bei der alten gehabt.

Wenn das NT i.O. ist, dann wird es die GPU sein.


----------



## sandro99 (13. November 2011)

Ich vermute mittlerweile auch das die Graka defekt ist. 
Morgen weiß ich es hoffentlich genau.


----------



## katamoyo (13. November 2011)

Hatt ein ähnliches Problem mit meiner 570er.

Ein kumpel, da ich mich nicht so auskenne, hat dann im bios einiges umgestellt.

Werd ihn nochmal fragen aber was ich mich erinnern kann waren da irgendwelche Energiesparoptionen aktiviert die hat er deaktiviert und dann hat er noch irgendeinen Timer ausgeschaltet im bios.

Werd ihn fragen dann schreibe ich es hier rein.

Aber gib mal unter google deine Fehlermeldung "stop0x00000116" ein da kommt einiges.

Vielleicht findest du die Lösung.


----------



## sandro99 (14. November 2011)

> Werd ihn nochmal fragen aber was ich mich erinnern kann waren da  irgendwelche Energiesparoptionen aktiviert die hat er deaktiviert und  dann hat er noch irgendeinen Timer ausgeschaltet im bios.
> Werd ihn fragen dann schreibe ich es hier rein.


Ja Danke das wäre super.  Hab gerade ein bisschen in der Richtung gegooglet, aber noch nicht ganz das Richtige gefunden.


----------



## Stahlinick (20. November 2011)

Habe ein P5Q Deluxe und will es verkaufen...
auf dem Board kann man super übertakten. Habe z.B. einen E8400 von 3.0 locker auf 4.2 ghz bekommen.
Was bekommt man denn noch dafür? Es gibt ja im Internet nichts an dem man sich orientieren könnte...


----------



## JackOnell (20. November 2011)

Stahlinick schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ein P5Q Deluxe und will es verkaufen...
> auf dem Board kann man super übertakten. Habe z.B. einen E8400 von 3.0 locker auf 4.2 ghz bekommen.
> Was bekommt man denn noch dafür? Es gibt ja im Internet nichts an dem man sich orientieren könnte...



Bewertungen und verkaufe gibts im markplatz da bist du hier falsch


----------



## Stahlinick (25. November 2011)

OK danke!


----------



## marta70 (26. November 2011)

Weiß jemand wo man für das P5Q Deluxe das "Peep Manual" findet, also die Peep Codes bei Fehlern?


----------



## simpel1970 (26. November 2011)

Eine kurze Beschreibung -speziell für das Board- findest du im Handbuch, Kapitel 2.9




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stahlinick (27. November 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Eine kurze Beschreibung -speziell für das Board- findest du im Handbuch, Kapitel 2.9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ohhhh dann weis ich jetzt was mir mein board immer sagen will xDDD


----------



## Tingel-Tangel-Bob (29. November 2011)

Schönen guten Tag, ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen, da ich auf dem Gebiet Hardware nicht so fähig bin .


Mein System:

Quad Core Q9550
Asus P5Q-Pro
Nvidia 9800GT
Windows Vista 64 Bit
RAM 4GB (OCZ 1066 2GB DIMM DDR2 PC2 6400U DDR2-800 Latenzzeit 5-5-5-15 3-24-6-3)
nichts OC
Mein Problem ist:

Ich möchte meinen Arbeitsspeicher auf 8 oder 16GB erweitern (Preisabhängig! ).
Diese Riegel bekomme ich aber nirgends mehr.


Kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung geben:

welchen Speicher ich Problemlos zu den 4GB _dazu_ setzen könnte
welcher neue Speicher tauglich für meine Zwecke ist
Ich hoffe mit den Infos kann jemand etwas anfangen und mir helfen.
Vielen Dank!

Bevor Fragen aufkommen "meine Zwecke" bedeutet HD-Video Bearbeitung.


----------



## simpel1970 (29. November 2011)

> welchen Speicher ich Problemlos zu den 4GB _dazu_ setzen könnte


 
Bei Problemlos will ich mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster wagen, aber i.d.R. geht es wenn der RAM entsprechend den vorhandenen Spezifikationen gewählt wird (also 800er RAM; 5-5-5-15; Spannung musst du noch nachsehen). Sofern du RAM dazupacken möchtest. 



> welcher neue Speicher tauglich für meine Zwecke ist


 
Wie meinst du das? Falls du den Preis meinst, so spielt der keine Rolle (mit billlig RAM gehts genauso gut).


----------



## Tingel-Tangel-Bob (1. Dezember 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Falls du den Preis meinst, so spielt der keine Rolle (mit billlig RAM gehts genauso gut).


Ich meinte damit ob ich 1200, 1066 oder so verwenden kann, da das Bord ja auch schnelleren RAM unterstützt.
Wenn der auch noch günstig ist, um so besser !
Falls ich bei den RAM Spezifikationen etwas Falsch verstehe, bitte nicht Kreuzigen !
Danke


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Dezember 2011)

Das würde ich in erster Linie davon abhängig machen, ob du übertakten möchtest und damit eine höhere Frequenz benötigst. Mit 800er RAM kannst du den FSB bis 400mhz hochjagen, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass der RAM schlapp macht. Wenn du höher takten möchtest, benötigst du (günstiger Weise) auch einen RAM, der eine höhere Frequenz mitmacht (z.B. 1066er RAM).

Wenn du nicht übertaktest, spielt der RAM (800er oder 1066er) eine eher untergeordnete Rolle. Einen spürbaren Unterschied wirst du mit dem "schnelleren" RAM nicht haben.

Wenn dir der Preis egal ist, kannst du natürlich auch 1066er RAM nehmen. Das geht natürlich mit dem Board. 1200er RAM...ich glaube das Max. ist 1150mhz RAM.


----------



## Stahlinick (1. Dezember 2011)

Also auf P5Q geht ja nur DDR2, glaube ich.


----------



## Stahlinick (1. Dezember 2011)

Habe selbst DDR2-800 Cl5


----------



## Stahlinick (1. Dezember 2011)

oh steht ja auch unten


----------



## Tingel-Tangel-Bob (8. Dezember 2011)

@simpel1970

Ich Danke Dir für die Geduld 

Grüsse nach Karlsruhe!


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Dezember 2011)

@Tingel-Tangel-Bob: Kein Ding


----------



## migan1975 (1. Januar 2012)

Hallo erstmal. Bin neu hier. 

Habe bevor ich euer Forum gesehen hab ein System zusammenbestellt wovon die meisten Teile schon da sind.
Was haltet ihr davon ? Passen die Teile zueinander ?

Asus P5Q Deluxe iP45 Socket 775 Motherboard ATX (Bestellt in England, leider noch nicht angekommen)
Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q8400 (4M Cache, 2.66 GHz, 1333 MHz FSB)
Arctic CPU Kühler 1366/775/AM2 Freezer Xtreme 2 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0017LT3R2*2 x *Arctic Gehäuse Zubehör Lüfter 9 cm F9 PWM 
LC Power LC6600 Netzteil 600W V2.2 schwarz
RASURBO Gehaeuse BasicCase BC-12 schwarz Midi ATX ohne NT 2 Luefter opt HD Audio AC97 
KOMPUTERBAY 8GB ( 2 X 4GB ) DDR2 DIMM (240 PIN) 800Mhz PC2 6400 PC2 6300 8 GB - CL 5
Sapphire Radeon HD5670 Grafikkarte (ATI Radeon HD 5670, 16x PCI-e, 1GB, GDDR5 Speicher)
Crucial CT064M4SSD2 64GB interne SSD-Festplatte (6.4cm (2.5 Zoll), SATA) 
Hitachi Deskstar 0F12117 2TB interne Festplatte (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll), CoolSpin rpm, 6Gbps 64MB Cache, SATA III) 
3 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500 GB 8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll) interne Festplatte HDD S-ATA 300 Mbit/s 7200rpm 16MB Cache
Delock Controller SATA, 4 Port mit Raid 
Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Lüftersteuerung schwarz 
Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 3x 4Pin PWM 30cm - Schwarz 
2 x LG DVD-Brenner
Als Betriebssystem Windows 7 64 bit

Also was haltet ihr davon ? Kann ich mit diesen Teilen einen Pc zusammenbauen mit uebertaktungspotential ? Bin noch neu in diesem metier.
Habe diese Teile wegen des Mainboards ( Ein Asus P5KPL/1600, leider defekt) 
und des Prozessors bestellt den ich vor kurzem hier neu und guenstig gekauft habe ( 70 Euro. Das hier ist in Marokko)

Warte jetzt nur noch auf das Mainboard und dann fange ich mit dem Bau an. Bin dankbar fuer jeden Tip, damit von anfang an ein super System dabei rauskommt.

MfG Migan1975


----------



## winner961 (1. Januar 2012)

Ich bin mal böse was willst du mit dem Pc machen also Netzteil ist nicht Ideal und die Grafikkarte nie im leben für aktuelle spiele geeignet sorry wenn ich es so offen raussage ist aber leider so und das gehâuse naja wenn es für gefällt


----------



## Rixx (1. Januar 2012)

Das Mainboard ist gut zum übertakten , Rest na ja


----------



## BigBubby (1. Januar 2012)

nicht ideal? Das netzteil ist effizienter als Briefbeschwerer zu nutzen.

migan1975
Wie wäre es, wenn du im richtigen Forenbereich schreibst? Also nicht in Mainboards, sondern in Komplettsysteme? Da werden dir mehr Leute helfen.

Das System ist recht unausgeglichen. Übertakten ja, aber wird von der GRafikkarte ausgebremst. 

Aber du hast die Teile schon bestellt, so gesehen, mach das beste draus.


----------



## migan1975 (2. Januar 2012)

Inwiefern wird sie durch die Graka ausgebremst ? Ich bin nicht so versiert wie ihr. Klaert mich bitte auf.


----------



## migan1975 (2. Januar 2012)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal böse was willst du mit dem Pc machen also Netzteil ist nicht Ideal und die Grafikkarte nie im leben für aktuelle spiele geeignet sorry wenn ich es so offen raussage ist aber leider so und das gehâuse naja wenn es für gefällt



Warum unterstuetzt sie keine aktuellen Spiele, hat doch DirectX 11


----------



## migan1975 (2. Januar 2012)

Jetzt mal klartext Leute Was ist gut und was ist schlecht und warum ?


----------



## BigBubby (2. Januar 2012)

Das Netzteil ist die billigste Marke die du kaufen konntest. Es gibt (Marken-)Netzteile die mit 400Watt mehr Last aufnehmen können, als das billige LC. 
LC ist für Officerechner sinnvoll. Für alles andere würde ich es nicht nehmen. 
Meist geht es gut, oft genug, gibts bei diesen mit starker Hardware aber probleme.

Der Prozessor ist in Ordnung, wenn du ihn so auf ca. 3ghz trittst. Das ist keine Highend Hardware, aber sollte ausreichend sein.

Die Grafikkarte ist einfach nicht sonderlich stark. Das ist untere Gamerklasse, wenn überhaupt. Da hättest du lieber ein wenig mehr Geld investieren sollen.

Festplatten würde ich momentan gar nicht kaufen, sondern bis 2. Quartal 2012 warten, durch die Fluten in Thailand sind die etwa bei 200%-400% des Preises von vor einem halben Jahr. Nur die SSD für den Anfang fürs Betriebssystem hätten gereicht. Die Platten hätte ich dann später nachgekauft. Damit hättest du dir vermutlich das Geld für eine gute Graka gespart. Außerdem würde ich nicht viele kleine sondern lieber eine große Platte nehmen, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine von 3 ausfällt größer ist, als eine einzeln (Statistik).

Wozu den Satacontroller? Das Mainboard hat doch sata oder nicht?

Wozu 2 Brenner? Braucht auch kein Mensch heute mehr.

Beim Ram hätte ich 1033er genommen, damit man ordentlich übertakten kann.

Gehäuse würde ich als billigstes das Xigmatec Asgard (1) nehmen, besser ein Antec 300. (Das von der gewählte gehäuse explizit kenne ich nicht, aber meistens sind die in der preisklasse sehr klapprig)

Bei den Lüfter vielleicht die BeQuite Silentwings (kosten ein wenig mehr, aber sehr viel leiser)


----------



## migan1975 (2. Januar 2012)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist die billigste Marke die du kaufen konntest. Es gibt (Marken-)Netzteile die mit 400Watt mehr Last aufnehmen können, als das billige LC.
> LC ist für Officerechner sinnvoll. Für alles andere würde ich es nicht nehmen.
> Meist geht es gut, oft genug, gibts bei diesen mit starker Hardware aber probleme.
> 
> ...



Erstmal danke fuer deine Antwort.

Habe das Netzteil wegen der Kundenrezensionen ausgewaehlt. Laesst sich leider nicht mehr aendern.
Die Grafikkarte haette eine bessere sein koennen, aber wenn ich speziell Videobearbeitung und aenliches mache reicht der da nicht aus?
Spielen tue ich nicht besonders viel. Und wenn sind das Autorennspiele oder Fussball.

Bei den Festplatten ist es so das ich nur die 2 TB Festplatte neu bestellt hatte. Die anderen 3 habe ich aus einem anderen Rechner genommen der nur noch von meiner Frau fuer ihre Internet recherchen benutzt wird. Habe grosse Video und Seriensammlung darin archiviert.

Zu Sata Controller: Den habe ich wegen des Mainboards bestellt der am ende nicht funktioniert hat ( Asus P5KPL/1600 ),
und bei der Menge an Festplatten und Laufwerke denke ich wird er auf jedenfall seinen platz haben.

Bei den Brenner haette es auch ein Rom und ein Brenner sein koennen, aber da haette ich ja ein Rom bestellen muessen. 
So hatte ich den anderen Brenner uebrig den ich hier benutze.

Zum ram, nun du hast recht. Werde mir andere bestellen muessen. Wollte um die 3,5 Ghz erreichen wenn es moeglich ist.
Jetzt muss ich wohl mein Ziel etwas niedriger schrauben.

Dachte haette ein super system zusammengestellt. Und jetzt bin ich wohl erstmal aufgewacht. Sch****e !!!!

Danke erstmal fuer deine Klaren Worte

MfG migan1975


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. Januar 2012)

Naja, fürs nächste mal weißt du dann ja bescheid, dass es sinnvoll ist, sich davor, nicht nach dem Kauf beraten zu lassen.

Aber vielleicht kannst dus ja doch gut übertakten, man weiß ja nicht, was deine Komponenten dann aushalten - einfach probieren 
Nur übertreibs nicht, wäre doch ärgernlich, wenn die neue Hardware sich in Rauch auflösen würde


----------



## migan1975 (2. Januar 2012)

Leider kannte ich euer Forum vorher nicht. Und hier in Marokko wo ich lebe haben die meisten keine Ahnung. Haengen bei Pentium 4 fest.
Leider bin ich nur den Kundenrezensionen gefolgt. Das wird mir nicht nochmal passieren. Werde das beste daraus machen und euch dann berichten was dabei so rausgekommen ist. Vielleicht gibt es ja eine Ueberraschung. Ich hoffe nur dass das Mainboard kein Montagsboard ist. bis dann


----------



## Jolly91 (14. April 2012)

Ob man einen Pentium 4 mit 2,66ghz (Northwood) in den Sockel eines P5Q-E verpflanzen könnte?

Würde gern den P4, der schon seit einigen Jahren im Keller verstaubt in das System einbaun, und mal ein bisschen an der Taktrate drehen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. April 2012)

Kommt darauf an welchen P4 du da genau hast, schließlich haben die nicht alle den S775 !


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (28. August 2015)

Hallo wollte nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen.

Passt der Scythe Mugen 3 rev. B auf ein Asus Rampage Formula x48 ?


----------

